# Kit And Extract Beer Spreadsheet



## ianh

Hi Guys

I am a newbie here but as part of my home brew learning process I thought I would develop a spreadsheet to enable me to design beers using Kits & Extracts. I find most of the software available is complicated and not really suitable. So it has certainly been an interesting experience and I am sure other guys have done this before me.

As I look around the forum I feel there is a need for such software as most software seems to cater for all grain brewers.

So I present it here, whilst I don't recommend people use it as their only piece of software. Hopefully in the future that may not be the case, I would appreciate comments on what is required and what is wrong especially on conversion factors.

So please tell me what's wrong with it, whether the factors need to be changed, what you would like to see and we will see what we can do.

If you download it, please read the Notes before running the program to tell you how to set it up and comment on any problems you find.

Thanks

Ian

The latest revision is located here

And here is the latest version as well.
View attachment 52561


----------



## unterberg

I reckon that is a great spreadsheet!

I think its pretty good already, very detailed and I like the fact that you can change/adapt many details to your liking e.g. hops AA that you have available etc.
The dropdownlists are very nice too. I can only see the coopers and morgans kits in the kit dropdownlist however. 
I assume the others that are already listed in the kits worksheet should appear there as well.

Love your work! :beerbang:

This should get into an article so that people can find it when they are looking for it.


----------



## whitegoose

Thank you sooooo much, this is awesome.

I've only just moved to kits and bits and this spreadsheet looks like it it will be extremely helpful in putting recipes together, rather than just guessing or copying others, or investing in software.

Legend. Let us know if you make any tweaks!


----------



## ianh

Unterberg said:


> The dropdownlists are very nice too. I can only see the coopers and morgans kits in the kit dropdownlist however.
> I assume the others that are already listed in the kits worksheet should appear there as well.



Thanks for the great encouragement guys. I only use Coopers and Morgans kits so they are the only ones listed, however others are listed on the kits worksheet. To add then you need columns A,D and E from the KITS worksheet plus the weight of the Kit putting on the MAIN worksheet in Columns B to E starting row 139. If you add more than 2 you also need to change the formulas in cells C7,C8,G7,G8,H7 and H8 where it has $E$140 in the formula change this to $E$160 or whatever to allow for the number you added.

Also note the worksheets are not protected, so be careful not to delete any formulas. After you make any changes you can protect the Main worksheet.

With the Main worksheet displayed go to the Tools Menu select Protection then Protect Sheet then OK. As I say it is still a work in progress.

cheers

Ian


----------



## Hefty

Top stuff Ian!!
I have toyed around a little with making my own spreadsheet calculator but nothing like the level of sophisticated simplicity (and I mean that as a compliment) you've made here.
Capable of very complex styles but very user friendly!
Fantastic! Exactly what I haven't had the time to create! :icon_cheers: 

Cheers!
Jono.


----------



## mfdu

i was just waiting to hear feedback from others b4 i opened it - dont take it the wrong way, i just wanted to know the macros were safe. . .

i think you've done a great job, and we basic kit&bit brewers should all shout you a beer!

greatest regards for your work,

chris.


----------



## unterberg

ianh said:


> Thanks for the great encouragement guys. I only use Coopers and Morgans kits so they are the only ones listed, however others are listed on the kits worksheet. To add then you need columns A,D and E from the KITS worksheet plus the weight of the Kit putting on the MAIN worksheet in Columns B to E starting row 139. If you add more than 2 you also need to change the formulas in cells C7,C8,G7,G8,H7 and H8 where it has $E$140 in the formula change this to $E$160 or whatever to allow for the number you added.
> 
> Also note the worksheets are not protected, so be careful not to delete any formulas. After you make any changes you can protect the Main worksheet.
> 
> With the Main worksheet displayed go to the Tools Menu select Protection then Protect Sheet then OK. As I say it is still a work in progress.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ian



Thanks mate.
I have included the Black Rock kits as well since I use them a fair bit. 
I really love this spreadsheet.

Some suggestions:

It is already good to print on 2 pages but ideally you would arrange things in a way that you can make a 1-page printout for the brewday. Am just thinking of printing it out and then stick it on the wall in the kitchen for brew day with all the important info on 1 sheet. It could for example also be a new worksheet for that purpose to summarize the ingredients/brew process.

I imagine it would also be handy being able to print out a recipe on the 2 pages as you already can with all the details to collect/keep recipes. A field to put the date, name of beer and brewer in would be nice to include on those 2 pages. But hey that is only cosmetics and anyone can fit that in themselves.

The alcohol display for the keg/bottle is nice too. But is it really half a percent that gets added through adding that bit of sugar to it? Just wondering thats all.


But I really think this spreadsheet wont need any more big changes.
Should really put that in the articles section as soon as you are happy with it to make it available to anyone looking for such a great helpful tool.


----------



## buttersd70

Ian
I think it's a good sheet overall, and when tweaked will be a great resource...however, I'm interested to know what formulation you used for the gravity estimates, because it doesn't add up. I've had a look at the OG's for 1 tin and 1 kilo of dex (because it matches the example in the 'beersmith assistance - low abv' thread here, as well as just entering dextrose, lme, and dme on their own. Changing the weights of the adjunct, and working backwards to find the HWE shows that, as the weight of the adjunct is increased, so does the HWE. So whatever error is in the formulation is increasing as the weight increases. (this is clear to see by entering 5kg of dex and nothing else...you end up with 404hwe, or 105% potential)


----------



## WarmBeer

Great bit of work Ian.

I have a question regarding the boil volume. Adjusting the boil volume appears to have an impact on the IBU value and the corresponding BU:GU ratio.

My understanding is that hop utilisation, at least once you have a couple of litres of water volume, was related to hop weight, %AA and time, not volume.

I'm not 100% sure, and don't have anything in front of me to back it up, just posting a query.

Cheers,

Brett


----------



## ianh

buttersd70 said:


> Ian
> I think it's a good sheet overall, and when tweaked will be a great resource...however, I'm interested to know what formulation you used for the gravity estimates, because it doesn't add up.



Thanks for taking the time to check the spreadsheet. Yes for some reason I was using 405 instead of 386 for the gravities. So in the next version it will be 386 Dex, 384 DME, 308 LME and at this stage I have taken an average for grain of 290 with an efficiency of 70% giving 203. May have to look at that again later.

I am hoping you and others will help me tweak the spreadsheet as part of the reason for doing this was to learn more about the brewing process and the factors involved. I am certainly no expert I have being brewing for 4 months or 40 years given there was 40 years in between.

Also changed the % alc difference between kegging and bottling to 0.4% (6g of sugar in 750ml).

Given there are a number of ways to calculate hop utilisation which give differing results I chosen a Boil Gravity of 1.040 and because Kit and Extract brewers tend to use much smaller volumes compared with AG brewers and I have included a Hop Concentration factor from Tinseth for those smaller volumes.

The next version will also have a chart which compares the Styles Malt Hop Balance to the Recipe Malt Hop Balance. Don't know how well the chart will go with different display formats. If a beer style has a slightly hoppy or maltly characteristic then the recipe should follow suit.

Will also do a worksheet of some descirption for brew day. Plan was to do a macro but may be able to get away with a sheet that just contains all the required information. The problem is that there are some many different possible combinations.

cheers

Ian


----------



## buttersd70

ah, ok. I see how you did it...sometimes those long multi cell formulae get to the point where you lose track of what the basic formula is if you didn't write it yourself.  
I think 384 is going to be too high for averages of dme, though...going through the beersmith inventories and looking at all the extracts in there, I think that 375 would be a better average to use. The grain is the hard one...so much varience, so you can't do much more than a best guess.

One suggestion I might make is a yeast attenuation field, with a default value if left blank. That way, if you want to add in balance indicator, it could be in both BU:GU and BV.


----------



## Mantis

I just knew when I read the OP that butters will love this, and well, hehehe
Great spreadsheet Ian


----------



## buttersd70

Mantis said:


> I just knew when I read the OP that butters will love this, and well, hehehe
> Great spreadsheet Ian



Once it's all ironed out, I can save myself a lot of typing in future posts, and just link to it.. :lol:


----------



## shellnaf

Shouldn't the IBU for the kit change when the "ferment volume" is changed?? e.g. Coopers Real Ale goo stays at 30.4 no matter what volume is entered. Or am I missing something?? Could be the latter, it's my last nightshift then 4 brewing days off  

Nat


----------



## ianh

shellnaf said:


> Shouldn't the IBU for the kit change when the "ferment volume" is changed?? e.g. Coopers Real Ale goo stays at 30.4 no matter what volume is entered. Or am I missing something?? Could be the latter, it's my last nightshift then 4 brewing days off
> 
> Nat



Yes it should, just did kits for 23 litres. Fix in next version

Thanks

Ian


----------



## chappo1970

Ian,
Damn awesome mate! Well done! Simple and straight forward KIS. A bit of a tidy up as others have suggested and it will be da bomb! :beerbang: 
Thanks for taking the time and effort on it... Your bloods worth bottlin'. Ever get near Bethania or Brisbane City drop me a PM and I will shout ya beer.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## ianh

Hi Guys

After taking in the comments and suggestions. I have modified the spreadsheet.

Corrected some calculation errors, made the Kit values vary with ferment volume.

Added a Brewday worksheet, added a graph in the MAIN worksheet, just go right to cells R4:W24

Hope the graph still displays correctly for those who have different screen sizes and resolutions. Hope you find the graph interesting as I did.

Again it is still a working in progress and I deleted all the comments from the styles worksheet so it's much smaller file in size.

cheers

Ian 

View attachment K___E_Beer_Designer_2.xls


----------



## ianh

buttersd70 said:


> One suggestion I might make is a yeast attenuation field, with a default value if left blank. That way, if you want to add in balance indicator, it could be in both BU:GU and BV.



Yeast attenuation as I understand it is a factor in FG which is part of the BV calc. Not sure what you are trying to do, can you point me in the right direction.

cheers

Ian


----------



## brettprevans

keep at it Ian. great work


----------



## MarkBastard

Hello ian, first of all great spreadsheet.

With LME etc additions can you designate when it is added? E.g. sometimes you'll add 1.5L pre-boil and boil your hops etc, but add another 1.5L at flame out. This affects the IBU.

Cheers.


----------



## buttersd70

ianh said:


> Yeast attenuation as I understand it is a factor in FG which is part of the BV calc. Not sure what you are trying to do, can you point me in the right direction.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ian


Reverse that, FG is a factor of attenuation. Attenuation is determined by wort compostition, yeast strain, and yeast health, nutrition, etc etc. But in the case of FG from 2 identical worts, but with different yeasts, the average attenuation of the strain would be the determining factor in the FG calculation.

the BV calculation takes into account the FG, and the FG will vary depending on apparant attenuation (amongst other things)....so, in an example wort, if your using a low attenuator, eg 1469 with average attenuation of only 69%, compared to high attenuator, eg nottingham with 76%, it will effect the FG, which will affect the BV. 

This would be a handy thing for those brewers that are using yeasts that have attenuation averages available. Obvioulsy in a kit and bit scenario, the attenuation needs to be skewed in the calculations to take into account the relative fermentability of the individual ingredients. The way I do it is by calculating the percentage of the contribution to gravity of each ingredient...the malt component is assigned the attenuation of the actual yeast, simple fermentables are assigned 92%, and unfermentables are assigned 0.


----------



## pmolou

awsome spreadsheet! just wondering is there a way so you can add more specialty malts like more than 2


----------



## chappo1970

Ian,
Where do you find the time to do real work?  

Cheers Mate GOLD MEDAL EFFORT!

Hey Ian you don't have time to read this forum you keep going, don't stop on our behalf!


Oh and do all that stuff Butters suggested :huh: Cheers.


----------



## ianh

Chappo said:


> Ian,
> Where do you find the time to do real work?
> Oh and do all that stuff Butters suggested :huh: Cheers.



Hi Chappo

I don't I'm retired

Got to understand the stuff Butters Suggests

cheers

Ian


----------



## ianh

pmolou said:


> awsome spreadsheet! just wondering is there a way so you can add more specialty malts like more than 2



Do you mean more LME as there are 3 specialty grain inputs.

Thought people would do 1 or 2 LME's then add the Specialty Grains to add the required flavours and odours.

If you mean LME will keep in mind.

cheers

Ian


----------



## adam

That is the best xls I've seen in my whole life!!!
And as a kit and bits brewer, it is perfect for me.

any chance of having the malt, dextrose additions etc increase by 50g instead of 100g - no biggy but will save me having to delete the contents of the cell and typing in say .25 etc.

Cheers, Adam


----------



## ianh

Mark^Bastard said:


> Hello ian, first of all great spreadsheet.
> 
> With LME etc additions can you designate when it is added? E.g. sometimes you'll add 1.5L pre-boil and boil your hops etc, but add another 1.5L at flame out. This affects the IBU.
> 
> Cheers.



Hi Mark

What the spreadsheet is trying to do is create a Boil gravity of 1.040, this is made up of the SG from any speciality grains and then either DME or LME is added to bring the boil SG up to 1.040.

Normally one would add DME as it is easier to measure and needs to do Hot/Cold break. The spreadsheet gives an option to add either DME or LME depending on initial ingredients.

But if adding LME you would add the amount specified to bring the Boil gravity up to BG 1.040 and then add the rest to the Fermenter.

The spreadsheet then uses a %utilisation factors for the 1.040 BG and a Hop Concentration Factor because we K & E brewers tend to boil much smaller volumes than our AG counterparts. There are a number of ways to work out Hop Utilisation which give quite differening results, I feel the way the spreadsheet calculates it is more applicable to K & E brewing.

What I am trying to do is create a standard set of conditions for the Hop utilisation, so if you do it this way this time when you do it again in a couple of months it will have a similar outcome.

Hope that makes sense.

cheers

Ian


----------



## ianh

adam said:


> any chance of having the malt, dextrose additions etc increase by 50g instead of 100g - no biggy but will save me having to delete the contents of the cell and typing in say .25 etc.
> Cheers, Adam



Thanks Adam

You have got to set an increment somewhere, so it was set at 100g for malt and dex, because of the range it needs to cover. If I set it to 50g then I would get people complaining it's not high enough because they need to hit it more to get a required amount.

You can use the spinners to get it near enough to the value required and the type in a value just to tweak it. If you type in 0.25 it will still change by 0.1.

I have more trouble with the hop weights than the malt and dex.

cheers

Ian


----------



## pmolou

ianh said:


> Do you mean more LME as there are 3 specialty grain inputs.
> 
> Thought people would do 1 or 2 LME's then add the Specialty Grains to add the required flavours and odours.
> 
> If you mean LME will keep in mind.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ian



yer i mean the specialties, can i say just copy paste the cell somewhere else to have more or is this not possible

ps. i'm doing a real big dubbel so using lots of grains n bits :icon_drool2:


----------



## chappo1970

ianh said:


> Got to understand the stuff Butters Suggests


Bawahhahahah! :lol: 

I need to read his posts several times, sometimes myself!


----------



## AntCoop

Just like to thank you ianh for putting this on the site.

I'am starting to move into extract brewing from kits and this wil help greatly.

Cheers Coops


----------



## buttersd70

Chappo said:


> Bawahhahahah! :lol:
> 
> I need to read his posts several times, sometimes myself!



Strangely enough, I need to read his posts multiple times, too.


----------



## chappo1970

:lol: 

Thanks Butters I just squirted beer up thru my nose... YOU PAY FOPR THAT MY BUTTERY FRIEND... you'll pay!


----------



## muckey

you think his posts are bad, you should try talking to him on the phone


----------



## buttersd70

Chappo said:


> :lol:
> 
> MY BUTTERY FRIEND...



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, diacetyl. :icon_drool2:


----------



## chappo1970

buttersd70 said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, diacetyl. :icon_drool2:



That's now three times Butter Boy! Your forcing me into this I hope you understand but you left me with no other alternative.

I gunna have to go outside and have a smoke


----------



## buttersd70

low..... :wacko: <_< ^_^


----------



## chappo1970

You only have yourself to blame :huh:


----------



## ianh

AntCoop said:


> Just like to thank you ianh for putting this on the site.
> 
> I'am starting to move into extract brewing from kits and this will help greatly.
> 
> Cheers Coops



Don't start using it just yet as it is still in the development stage, hopefully will be close with version 3

cheers

Ian


----------



## ianh

Chappo said:


> I gunna have to go outside and have a smoke



Anybody who smokes 60 a day can't be smoking real cigarettes. Capstan Full Strength (Brown Packet) used to be 38 milligrams, a real cigarette.


----------



## buttersd70

ianh said:


> Anybody who smokes 60 a day can't be smoking real cigarettes. Capstan Full Strength (Brown Packet) used to be 38 milligrams, a real cigarette.



Aye, week uns. Capstan Blue, or Rothmans Red..... B)


----------



## mattcarty

wow, what an awesome spreadsheet, ian mate thanks for all the hard work on this one buddy, looks like a lot of time and effort has gone into it.

cant wait to take it for a test spin after i get my newbie mind around all those numbers and acronyms  

Cheers
Carty


----------



## ianh

pmolou said:


> yer i mean the specialties, can i say just copy paste the cell somewhere else to have more or is this not possible
> 
> ps. i'm doing a real big dubbel so using lots of grains n bits :icon_drool2:


 Sorry had a look at the spreadsheet and somehow the drop downlist from the 3rd grain cell disappeared. Just copy down cell B20 to B21 and that should give you three. Fix in next version.

cheers

Ian


----------



## ianh

Hi

I have been doing a bit more work on the spreadsheet and I think we now have a workable version. Will wait for others to comment.

View attachment Kit___Extract_Beer_Designer.xls


There is now a choice of method for calculating the hop bitterness plus have made the boil time increments 5 minutes.

Sorted out the Brewday worksheet so can be easily altered and it is printable.

I have added a few more kits to the list and there are lots of comments associated with the beer styles and the grains.

On the Main worksheet I have enlarged the graph, hidden some of the calculations and protected the worksheet so its harder to delete anything by mistake.

The Notes have been updated and should be read again.

cheers

Ian


----------



## chappo1970

Wow Ian you have been a busy boy. Like the tabs now, neat layout. Brew day is awesome too. I like!

I'm going to have a play and get back to you. Thanks for the hard work.


----------



## pmolou

this is sooo good, i have no idea how you did it but am so glad you did :beer:


----------



## whitegoose

Yeah same again ianh, you efforts are greatly appreciated - I've been using your spreadsheet heaps to invent recipes and tinker with others'


----------



## Jonez

Great work, good research. It has bugs but most I have seen you can fix by including some error handling code. (for example not allowing negative values on the quantity fields, etc)

If it is OK to give you this advice, I think you should protect all the formulas and leave the users have access to modify other information. (An unintentional keystroke could delete the code)


Other than that it seems pretty complete. 


EDIT: removed unrelated quote


----------



## buttersd70

good on ya, ian. Give me a couple of days to really 'wring its kneck', and put it through it's paces, and will feedback to you then.


----------



## ianh

Jonez said:


> Great work, good research. It has bugs but most I have seen you can fix by including some error handling code. (for example not allowing negative values on the quantity fields, etc)
> 
> If it is OK to give you this advice, I think you should protect all the formulas and leave the users have access to modify other information. (An unintentional keystroke could delete the code)
> 
> 
> Other than that it seems pretty complete.
> 
> 
> EDIT: removed unrelated quote



Hi Jonez

I agree it still has bugs but hopefully they are being eliminated, I have updated the code so as not to allow negative values and the volumes must be a minimum of 1 litre. In the latest version the Main worksheet is protected and I have given info how to change things.

If you read the notes it tells you how to change things.

It is basically still a work in progress but I think it has reached a stage where it can be used confidently with caution.

cheers

Ian


----------



## ianh

buttersd70 said:


> good on ya, ian. Give me a couple of days to really 'wring its kneck', and put it through it's paces, and will feedback to you then.



Thanks buttersd70, look forward to it. As I keep saying I am a Novice brewer and need the input of experts like yourself.

cheers

Ian


----------



## MrDizzy

Awsome!!!

I noticed one bug, though:
The toohey's kits are in the list at the bottom, but don't appear in thr dropdown list


----------



## ianh

MrDizzy said:


> Awsome!!!
> 
> I noticed one bug, though:
> The toohey's kits are in the list at the bottom, but don't appear in thr dropdown list



Thanks for that, will be fixed in next version.

To fix in your copy

Go Tools menu, Protection, Unprotect worksheet

Select cell B7 then the Data Menu and Validation, brings up a Validation Box. Change the 139 value in the source window to 150. 

Repeat for cell B8 then protect the worksheet.

cheers

Ian


----------



## itguy1953

ianh said:


> Thanks for that, will be fixed in next version.



Hi Ian

While you are updating the ss, would it be possible to include the Australian beer styles. There are standards for Australian Ale (Pale and Dark), Lager (standard, light and premium), Wheat and Aussie/Foreign Stout.

Barry


----------



## Hefty

I'm loving this spreadsheet! I've already come up with my next four or five brews.
One thing I did notice (I've fixed it on my copy) some of your drop down list data at the bottom of the "main" sheet doesn't match the data from the sheet it references. There were a couple but the only example I can remember of the top of my head is that on the main sheet the drop down list entry "Stout Extra" doesn't match the beer style sheet because it is "Stout *Foreign* Extra". This causes all the OG and FG values to come up as #NA.
Apart from that, awesome!

Cheers!
Jono.


----------



## ianh

Hi all

Updated version of the spreadsheet

View attachment Kit___Extract_Beer_Designer.xls


I have included Bulk Priming as an option, the CO2 values for the styles I got from Beersmith, however some are quite different from other data on the web e.g. German wheat beers and Mild.

I have fixed the dropdown lists for the kits and styles and all lists allow for additional items to be added. So if you want to say add additional styles, include the data on the Styles worksheet and add the extra styles to the list at the bottom of the Main worksheet.

I also have fixed an error in the calculation of the total colour.

cheers

Ian


----------



## whitegoose

Thanks again ianh... this is my bible now.
But.... There seems to be something funny going on the the EBC calculation - the previous version gave me an EBC of about 10 but this one is giving me only 3.5 - seems to be ignoring the EBC from the kit and only taking into account the LDME and the CaraPils...

Anyone else getting this?


----------



## Sentry459

Ian great stuff mate. Just found this sheet the other day and it's working a treat.


----------



## ianh

whitegoose said:


> Thanks again ianh... this is my bible now.
> But.... There seems to be something funny going on the the EBC calculation - the previous version gave me an EBC of about 10 but this one is giving me only 3.5 - seems to be ignoring the EBC from the kit and only taking into account the LDME and the CaraPils...
> 
> Anyone else getting this?



Sorry about that I was trying to sort others out and forgot about the kits. Then had to put my maths hat on to fix the kits.

Hopefully all now working correctly.


View attachment Kit___Extract_Beer_Designer.xls


cheers

Ian


----------



## muckey

Beautiful work ianh.

I can see this being the premier kit resource.


----------



## whitegoose

ianh said:


> Sorry about that I was trying to sort others out and forgot about the kits. Then had to put my maths hat on to fix the kits.
> 
> Hopefully all now working correctly.
> 
> 
> View attachment 25001
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ian


Thanks for the quick response!

It's still giving me a different EBC to the spreadsheet 2 versions ago, but much closer... My beer that used to come out about 10 EBC is now 7.9 EBC - I take it you have tweaked the calculations?


----------



## ford-ute

thunmb up mate i have notice that the beer still does not change colour but the rest is good


----------



## ianh

whitegoose said:


> Thanks for the quick response!
> 
> It's still giving me a different EBC to the spreadsheet 2 versions ago, but much closer... My beer that used to come out about 10 EBC is now 7.9 EBC - I take it you have tweaked the calculations?



The original calculations did not calculate the total EBC correctly, hopefully they do now and will be lower than the previous values. There could still be an issue with the values from Coopers Kits. Coopers specify can contents rather than what the can will produce in say 23 litres. I have taken a value between what Coopers say and what others say.

Still have not got a copy of Excel 2007, so the beers colours won't change till I can have a look at it.

I think in general though we are getting close.

cheers

Ian


----------



## unterberg

Thanks mate. I think its great!

Put down a Doppelbock 2 weeks ago and according to the spreadsheet my EBC was way to high (I didnt care really) but after putting things in this one its actually all within the style. I think the EBC nearly went halves from 45 to 23.


----------



## ianh

Unterberg said:


> Thanks mate. I think its great!
> 
> Put down a Doppelbock 2 weeks ago and according to the spreadsheet my EBC was way to high (I didnt care really) but after putting things in this one its actually all within the style. I think the EBC nearly went halves from 45 to 23.



Thanks I thought it more important to sort out the hops/bitterness first before the colour.

cheers

Ian


----------



## smollocks

Thanks for this Ian, I've found it very educational. My only suggestion is to consider version numbers and maybe even a brief changelog on the notes page.


----------



## syd_03

G'day Ian,

The speadsheet is a great Idea and you have done a great job.

On the issues of Coopers kits, they explain how to get the values on their FAQ page. Basically it is the number times the can weight divided by the volume. 

Eg. IPA is 710 IBU which is times 1.7 then divided by 23L is 52.478 IBU (your value was 30.9 which is 710/23) same goes for colour values.

They then go on to say that fermantation will lower these valuse by 10 to 30 percent so the final IBU in the brew due to the kit may be between 36.735 to 47.230 IBU for this example.

Not really sure how you calculate how much is lost due to fermentation I would say that the entire brew would have the loss i.e. the Kit IBU of 52.478 added to the IBU from hop addition then reduced by somewhere between 10 to 30 percent?
Similar to EBC from kit plus all additions then reduced?

Sorry if this is confusing, I have confused myself, just starting to look at all these factors for the first time.


----------



## ianh

syd_03 said:


> G'day Ian,
> 
> The speadsheet is a great Idea and you have done a great job.
> 
> On the issues of Coopers kits, they explain how to get the values on their FAQ page. Basically it is the number times the can weight divided by the volume.
> 
> Eg. IPA is 710 IBU which is times 1.7 then divided by 23L is 52.478 IBU (your value was 30.9 which is 710/23) same goes for colour values.



G'day syd_03

Yes I was aware of that, but a number of more experienced brewers (not hard just bottled brew 20) say that, especially for the bitterness, that a value of Can IBU / Volume is more realistic and that the Coopers calcs still overstate the bitterness. So I went with the experience.

Like you learning and trying to get my head round all the numbers.

cheers

Ian


----------



## Leigh

Crikey, how have I missed this thread!

Awesome tool Ian...will have to start playing with this.

Thanks heaps!


----------



## Leigh

OK, so I used this spreadsheet last night when I put on my latest Golden Ale extract with partial mash...adjusted the grain and hop schedules to get a "better balance"...will report back on how it goes.


----------



## chriscapetrib

Wow Ian

I have only just found this thread..... Great work! Heaps of info. Easy to understand and use. Gotta love Excel!! 


:icon_cheers: 
Chris


----------



## ianh

Hi

Just updated the spreadsheet called the new version 1.1

View attachment Kit___Extract_Beer_Designer_V1.1.xls



Changes since previous version

Changed the efficiency factor for steeping grains from 50% to 60%.

The colour for liquid malts was incorrectly calculated. This has been changes so it matches the manufacturers data of xxx EBC in 23 litres for the can, except for Coopers which specify the can contents.

The colour of the beer in the glass now changes. (I got a copy of Excel 2007, made the changes but it also seems to work ok in older versions of Excel)

cheers

Ian


----------



## mrwest

Thanks ianh, this is quite useful even for a beginner like me who's only doing K&B brews. Even though I'm not making use of all the features, basic stuff like estimating alcohol content and what gravity readings to expect is very handy


----------



## Gwyn

Cheers ianh, I'm a big fan of Excel and thats a great spreadsheet! Just joined up and am hoping that there is heaps more stuff as useful as this.


----------



## newbud

Ditto, thankyou for this one. Really good and I was thinking of doing two cans now I can try and give it a more calculated shot

cheers,


----------



## DKS

ianh said:


> Hi
> 
> Just updated the spreadsheet called the new version 1.1





Top stuff ianh just used your spreadsheet for a pale this week end. I like it because you dont have to be that technically advanced down the HB path to get it working for you.
Could you or others give a link or info on BU:GU and BV (grouped with attenuation on the speadsheet.) What they are and what they mean in relation to each other. What target numbers to go for if thats applicable etc. Probably in wiki but havent found yet .
Thanks for your efforts. :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------



## Rodolphe01

This spreadsheet is great, I was doing kits and bits without ever really knowing what IBU and EBC I will get. I've just started using this, great work.


----------



## AlexL

Another big thank you from me. Very useful spreadsheet. It's a good way of keeping track of of old recipes too


----------



## ianh

DKS said:


> Top stuff ianh just used your spreadsheet for a pale this week end. I like it because you dont have to be that technically advanced down the HB path to get it working for you.
> Could you or others give a link or info on BU:GU and BV (grouped with attenuation on the speadsheet.) What they are and what they mean in relation to each other. What target numbers to go for if thats applicable etc. Probably in wiki but havent found yet .
> Thanks for your efforts. :icon_cheers:
> Daz



Just google BU:GU will give you heaps of sites and the BV Link

The values given for the BJCP types are calculated using the midpoint or average values.


----------



## ianh

AlexL said:


> Another big thank you from me. Very useful spreadsheet. It's a good way of keeping track of of old recipes too



If you read the notes it tells you how to copy the BREWDAY worksheet into a Cell Comment in Excel that way you can either use it as part of your Excel Brewlog or create a spreadsheet of recipes, all you need is the recipe name then the Brewday Worksheet inserted as a Comment.

The Excel Brewlog I use has one brew per line and then all the details inserted as Comments.

cheers

Ian


----------



## Gwyn

Gday ianh
Being a new brewer I've found your spreadsheet has been really useful to understand how all the ingredients effect the outcome of your brew. I am now on my 4th brew and looking at putting down a stout (now the weather is starting to cool off) and was wandering if it was possible to modify your spreadsheet to include a couple of things....
1. A section to add lactose (fully unfermentable)
2. A section to add dried corn syrup (maltodextrin? partially fermentable) with the means to adjust the percentage

I don't know if anyone else would find this useful? I've had a crack at modifying your spreadsheet myself  but its way out of my league! 

Any help would be greatly appreciated, and cheers again for your work!

:beer: Tom


----------



## groucho

Top stuff!

Just one question (not sure if it has been mentioned in this thread before). Are you sure the IBU calculations are correct in column C of the KIT sheet? I thought (at least for the Coopers hopped extracts) you needed to multiply the can IBU by the can's weight and then divide by how many liters you put it in? eg: for the Coopers IPA in row 27, IBU should be 710*1.7/23 = 54.5 IBU.

Here's the link (see towards the bottom of the page):
http://www.coopers.com.au/homebrew/hbrew.php?pid=4

Keep up the top work. :icon_cheers: 

groucho


----------



## ianh

groucho said:


> Top stuff!
> 
> Just one question (not sure if it has been mentioned in this thread before). Are you sure the IBU calculations are correct in column C of the KIT sheet? I thought (at least for the Coopers hopped extracts) you needed to multiply the can IBU by the can's weight and then divide by how many liters you put it in? eg: for the Coopers IPA in row 27, IBU should be 710*1.7/23 = 54.5 IBU.
> 
> Here's the link (see towards the bottom of the page):
> http://www.coopers.com.au/homebrew/hbrew.php?pid=4
> 
> Keep up the top work. :icon_cheers:
> 
> groucho



Hi groucho

This is one of the areas of much debate. If you go through the Coopers website it calculates it as above but then says expect the fermented IBU value to be 10 to 30% less ie between 38 and 49 IBU.

Some experienced AHB brewers suggested a straight division by volume gave a more accurate value so in the current version of the spreadsheet that's what I used and it gives a value of 31 IBU.

My current thinking is that as a compromise I should use the volume rather weight for both the IBU and EBC values thus for the IPA 710*1.25/23 = 38.6 IBU and 12.5 EBC and this is what I plan to use in version 1.2 of the spreadsheet.

cheers

Ian


----------



## Dazza_devil

I'll be looking forward to trying out vers. 1.2 Ian, very useful tool. The option of adding more than three spec. grains for steeping could be handy. Also two decimal places for the weight of each ingredient would be nice and may give more accuracy. 
Cheers


----------



## ianh

Boagsy said:


> I'll be looking forward to trying out vers. 1.2 Ian, very useful tool. The option of adding more than three spec. grains for steeping could be handy. Also two decimal places for the weight of each ingredient would be nice and may give more accuracy.
> Cheers


 Hi Boagsy

Attached Version 1.2 added an extra grain plus changed the Coopers Cans. You can change the weights to display 2 decimal places, but it's only the display that's affected not the calcs.

View attachment Kit___Extract_Beer_Designer_V1.2.xls


cheers

Ian


----------



## Munut

G'day ianh,

I would also be interested in be able to include corn syrup on your spread sheet as alot of the recipes I have include this.

Besides that its a great tool and has been of great help.

Keep it up and thanks for sharing. :super:


----------



## muckey

Munut said:


> G'day ianh,
> 
> I would also be interested in be able to include corn syrup on your spread sheet as alot of the recipes I have include this.




I beleive that's dextrose


----------



## ianh

Muckey said:


> I beleive that's dextrose



I don't think Corn Syrup is fermentable link just added for body.


----------



## Gwyn

I guess what I'm buying from the HBS must be a mixture of dried corn syrup and dextrose as the guy there said it was 30% fermentable? 

ianh
Is there anywhere in your spreadsheet where you can add unfermentables so that it can be incorporated into the final SG?
Cheers


----------



## muckey

ahh they must be referring to maltodextrin..

how quickly I forget


----------



## ianh

Tom101 said:


> I guess what I'm buying from the HBS must be a mixture of dried corn syrup and dextrose as the guy there said it was 30% fermentable?
> 
> ianh
> Is there anywhere in your spreadsheet where you can add unfermentables so that it can be incorporated into the final SG?
> Cheers



I could add unfermentables but need some data. I only data I could quickly find was from Brewcraft and don't want to trust their data again. 1kg dried corn syrup in 23 litres OG 1.0166 FG 1.0156 %alc 0.19.

So if you can provide data, I can include it. I no longer have access to Beersmith to check the data


----------



## muckey

ianh said:


> So if you can provide data, I can include it. I no longer have access to Beersmith to check the data




It's a pity that encyclopaedia Butters isn't back on the net yet


----------



## loikar

ianh said:


> I no longer have access to Beersmith to check the data



Did you trial evaluation run out?


----------



## mrpolly

This is a great tool. Wish i had it a week ago. Keep up the good work


----------



## ianh

Muckey said:


> It's a pity that encyclopaedia Butters isn't back on the net yet



Could not agree more, my trial version of Beersmith went out of date.

Brewing an English mild tomorrow as per version 1.2 of the spreadsheet.

cheers

Ian


----------



## Gwyn

Just downloaded a trial of Beersmith and the values for corn syrup were 78.3% yield and a potential SG of 1.036. Not exactly sure what these figures mean but does that help? :blink: 

Was reading another forum re adding lactose to stouts and they seemed to think that its best done at kegging, would any of you guys agree?

Set up an India Pale Ale on your spreadsheet today ianh, bit of luck should get it down this weekend, can't wait! :chug: 

Cheers Tom


----------



## ianh

Found an error in version 1.2 when you press the new Recipe button it does not clear all the values. Caused by rearranging the page to fit in the 4th grain and then not updating the macro. Will fix in next version.

Still checking out putting maltodextrin on the spreadsheet.

cheers

Ian


----------



## muckey

Tom101 said:


> Was reading another forum re adding lactose to stouts and they seemed to think that its best done at kegging, would any of you guys agree?




it shouldn't matter when you add it as it's treated as non fermentable anyway


----------



## ianh

Muckey said:


> it shouldn't matter when you add it as it's treated as non fermentable anyway



This is one of the problems I am having with maltodextrin, a number of people seem to add it after the fermentation has finished.


----------



## muckey

ianh said:


> This is one of the problems I am having with maltodextrin, a number of people seem to add it after the fermentation has finished.




I see that from what I'm reading here. FWIW I dont know why they dont just put everything in the fermenter and leave it.

Given some consideration it's going to give roughly the same amount of extra grav points at the start and finish over and above the fermentables. So for the purposes of the exercise couldn't you just add that portion of the adjuct on the end anyway as it's not going to affect your calculations anyway.

unfortunately butters is the mathematician I tend to go more by feel


----------



## ianh

Muckey said:


> I see that from what I'm reading here. FWIW I dont know why they dont just put everything in the fermenter and leave it.
> 
> Given some consideration it's going to give roughly the same amount of extra grav points at the start and finish over and above the fermentables. So for the purposes of the exercise couldn't you just add that portion of the adjuct on the end anyway as it's not going to affect your calculations anyway.
> 
> unfortunately butters is the mathematician I tend to go more by feel



One of the problems I have, I added it to the spreadsheet and the % alc goes down as I increase the maltodextrin :huh: needs more work.


----------



## Gwyn

With the figures I got of Beersmith does that mean that its 21.7% fermentable, which will have an effect on the final gravity? Sorry for the brainteeser ianh but cheers for giving it a crack! Help us butters


----------



## ianh

hi

I added Maltodextrin to the spreadsheet plus fixed the problem where clicking the new recipe button did not clear all the entries. Also added some more hops.

View attachment Kit___Extract_Beer_Designer_V1.3.xls


----------



## ianh

Hi

I have attached a copy of part of the Excel file that I use as a Brew Log for my Kit & Extract brewing.

View attachment Brew_Log.xls


Someone may find it useful.

cheers

Ian


----------



## altone

Just downloaded your v1.3 spreadsheet and entered my last 6 kit brews into it and compared the results with my notes.

Seems pretty spot on, even on my scottish brown where the IBU's came up in red :lol: 

Now I'm going to grab all my old leftovers and see what I can make with them, 
pity the spreadsheet can't tell you whether it'll taste ok or not.

Methinks this brew may be served at the end of the night to get rid of the stragglers  

Good job on the spreadsheet.


----------



## ianh

boddingtons best said:


> Just downloaded your v1.3 spreadsheet and entered my last 6 kit brews into it and compared the results with my notes.
> 
> Seems pretty spot on, even on my scottish brown where the IBU's came up in red :lol:



Hi boddingtons best

Always thought Boddingtons was brewed with extract from the prisoners socks in Strangeways. Sorry I could not stand it when I lived in the NW UK.

That aside, thanks for the comments glad things matched up. Speadsheet should be pretty useable now.

cheers

Ian


----------



## altone

ianh said:


> Hi boddingtons best
> 
> Always thought Boddingtons was brewed with extract from the prisoners socks in Strangeways. Sorry I could not stand it when I lived in the NW UK.
> 
> That aside, thanks for the comments glad things matched up. Speadsheet should be pretty useable now.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ian



You do realise I spent 5 years of my life drinking nothing else ... then i moved to Australia - best thing i ever did.
I know it does have a small amount of Molasses in the actual brew, probly why you thought it was an offshoot 
from the Strangeways hotel laundry.


----------



## Phoney

When I click New Recipe I get:

"Cannot run the macro 'the name of the spreadsheet.xls!Macro1' the macro may not be available in this workbook or all macro's may be disabled"

Ive gone into Excel options and enabled all macro's, but still get the error. Any ideas?


----------



## Dazza_devil

So, if I input 100g of Chocolate 600 into the spreadsheet, it would have the same effect as adding 50g of Chocolate 1200 to my grain steep as far as the EBC's are concerned? But not the boil gravity.


----------



## ianh

phoneyhuh said:


> When I click New Recipe I get:
> 
> "Cannot run the macro 'the name of the spreadsheet.xls!Macro1' the macro may not be available in this workbook or all macro's may be disabled"
> 
> Ive gone into Excel options and enabled all macro's, but still get the error. Any ideas?



PM sent


----------



## ianh

Boagsy said:


> So, if I input 100g of Chocolate 600 into the spreadsheet, it would have the same effect as adding 50g of Chocolate 1200 to my grain steep as far as the EBC's are concerned? But not the boil gravity.



Chocolate 1200 is not on the grains list for the main worksheet, but if you added it then you should get the same EBC values for 100g of chocolate 600 and 50 g of chocolate 1200. The OG will be different but the change is so small it may now show as being different ie <0.001

cheers

Ian


----------



## Dazza_devil

Yeah, thanks Ian. I added all the grains I have to your worksheet and changed all the EBC values to match the EBC of the batches of grain I have. Also did the same with my hop pellet types and AA levels. I'm hoping I get around the same IBU levels as those on your spreadsheet using pellets in a hop sock, although I am thinking of throwing the pellets in and straining through the sock after the flameout addition has steeped for a 30 mins or so. I've noticed using the hop concentration factor makes quite a bit of difference to the IBU's, what's your take on this calculation?
Cheers.


----------



## Eyelusion

thx for the brewlog, looks handy


----------



## ianh

Boagsy said:


> I've noticed using the hop concentration factor makes quite a bit of difference to the IBU's, what's your take on this calculation?
> Cheers.



There are a number of ways to calculate hop bitterness levels giving quite different results. Tinseth's method seems to give the best values and this is basically the version without the hop concentration factor. But because Kit & Extract brewers boil their hops in much smaller volumes than all grain brewers I included the Garetz method which includes the hop concentration factor to accommodate very small boil volumes. The third main method based on the work of Rager tends to give much higher values for bitterness.

Personally when I started I was using 4 litres as a boil volume and but I am now using 10 litres and doing the calculations without the hop concentration factor. I think it's a matter of finding what works for your system and using that experience for determining hop bitterness levels


----------



## Gwyn

Awesome, thanks very much for the extra fields ianh! :beer:


----------



## argon

Anyway I can calculate the effects of adding Coopers Brew Enhancer 1 and 2??

Does anyone know the proportional ingredients that make up the contents? If so I guess it could be calculated manually


----------



## thylacine

argon said:


> Anyway I can calculate the effects of adding Coopers Brew Enhancer 1 and 2??
> 
> Does anyone know the proportional ingredients that make up the contents? If so I guess it could be calculated manually



Coopers	be1= 600g dextrose, 400g maltodextrin
be2 = 500g dextrose, 250g maltodextrin, 250g light dry malt


----------



## ianh

Hi

Currently testing what I am calling version 2.0 of the spreadsheet.

It will allow you to name and save recipes to a Recipes Worksheet then retrieve them back into the Main Worksheet. The spreadsheet will come with four macro buttons for New Recipe (as it is now), Save Recipe, Get Recipe, and Delete Recipe. 

I have done all the coding and I am now testing trying to find and fix any problems.

Also I changed the hop time cells so they will accept a D or d for dry Hopping. Doesn't affect the calculations but displays on the Brewday worksheet as Dry Hopping, plus can be saved in the recipes.

Hopefully Version 2 will ready in a few days.

cheers

Ian


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy

Sounds great Ian. Looking forward to trying it out.

Farside.


----------



## roverfj1200

ianh said:


> Hi
> 
> Currently testing what I am calling version 2.0 of the spreadsheet.
> 
> It will allow you to name and save recipes to a Recipes Worksheet then retrieve them back into the Main Worksheet. The spreadsheet will come with four macro buttons for New Recipe (as it is now), Save Recipe, Get Recipe, and Delete Recipe.
> 
> I have done all the coding and I am now testing trying to find and fix any problems.
> 
> Also I changed the hop time cells so they will accept a D or d for dry Hopping. Doesn't affect the calculations but displays on the Brewday worksheet as Dry Hopping, plus can be saved in the recipes.
> 
> Hopefully Version 2 will ready in a few days.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ian



Love it but I have to boot to Windoze to run it. Can I some how convert it to open office 3.1.

Many thanks for the spread sheet. :icon_chickcheers: 

Yeah running Ubuntu OS


----------



## unterberg

ianh said:


> Hi
> 
> Currently testing what I am calling version 2.0 of the spreadsheet.
> 
> It will allow you to name and save recipes to a Recipes Worksheet then retrieve them back into the Main Worksheet. The spreadsheet will come with four macro buttons for New Recipe (as it is now), Save Recipe, Get Recipe, and Delete Recipe.
> 
> I have done all the coding and I am now testing trying to find and fix any problems.
> 
> Also I changed the hop time cells so they will accept a D or d for dry Hopping. Doesn't affect the calculations but displays on the Brewday worksheet as Dry Hopping, plus can be saved in the recipes.
> 
> Hopefully Version 2 will ready in a few days.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ian



Great job there. Looking forward to the new version.


----------



## WarmBeer

roverfj1200 said:


> Love it but I have to boot to Windoze to run it. Can I some how convert it to open office 3.1.
> 
> Many thanks for the spread sheet. :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Yeah running Ubuntu OS



It works just fine in OOO, only the macros dont really work well.

Linux seems fairly prevalent in the HB community. I think in the same way that we don't want some mega-corporation telling us how beer should taste, we also don't want some mega-corporation telling us how to use our computers.


----------



## ianh

roverfj1200 said:


> Love it but I have to boot to Windoze to run it. Can I some how convert it to open office 3.1.
> 
> Many thanks for the spread sheet. :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Yeah running Ubuntu OS




I don't think the macros will run correctly in open office especially when I add the recipe worksheet in version 2 which I will probably upload tomorrow.

I do not have a copy of Open Office to try it, I have enough trouble making sure the spreadsheet will run in Excel versions from 97 to 2007.

cheers

Ian


----------



## claymen

Could convert the whole thing to a PHP/MySQL web based type app without too much trouble. Then it'd be cross platform and people just create accounts to store their details. Then you could start doing things like sharing recipe's etc


----------



## roverfj1200

ianh said:


> I don't think the macros will run correctly in open office especially when I add the recipe worksheet in version 2 which I will probably upload tomorrow.
> 
> I do not have a copy of Open Office to try it, I have enough trouble making sure the spreadsheet will run in Excel versions from 97 to 2007.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ian



Thanks Mate was just asking.. To lazy to reboot and I hate Windoze will just have to if I need to run Macros.


----------



## whitegoose

roverfj1200 said:


> Love it but I have to boot to Windoze to run it. Can I some how convert it to open office 3.1.
> 
> Many thanks for the spread sheet. :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Yeah running Ubuntu OS



I run it using open office - you just need to edit your macro security to allow macros.
That being said most of the macros don't work in OO, but all the calculations do


----------



## Stagwa

WarmBeer said:


> Linux seems fairly prevalent in the HB community. I think in the same way that we don't want some mega-corporation telling us how beer should taste, we also don't want some mega-corporation telling us how to use our computers.




Either that or we are a bunch of tight arses :lol:


----------



## mfdu

WarmBeer said:


> I think in the same way that we don't want some mega-corporation telling us how beer should taste, we also don't want some mega-corporation telling us how to use our computers.



blah blah blah. pipe down consumerist boy. i know you drove a european car and live in a swanky suburb which hasn't got even one crack house. and i'm sure i remember you throwing away your red beret and cutting your hair off years ago.








love to SWMBO and the kids.


----------



## zebba

WarmBeer said:


> Linux seems fairly prevalent in the HB community. I think in the same way that we don't want some mega-corporation telling us how beer should taste, we also don't want some mega-corporation telling us how to use our computers.


OMG what a shock! Anyone who has met this guy IRL has heard a variant of this speech 1000 times



I still love ya bud 

(And OT, love this spreadsheet too)


----------



## ianh

whitegoose said:


> I run it using open office - you just need to edit your macro security to allow macros.
> That being said most of the macros don't work in OO, but all the calculations do



Yes I did not think the macros would work. I tried OO 2 a while back and it didn't like macros then, have not tried it since.

So I assume all the numbers are OK it just doesn't update the beer colour in the glass and the New Recipe button doesn't work. As I said version 2 will have three additional macros for saving, getting and deleting recipes, which I assume unfortunately won't work either in OO.


----------



## loikar

roverfj1200 said:


> Thanks Mate was just asking.. To lazy to reboot and I hate Windoze will just have to if I need to run Macros.



Crossover:

http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxlinux/

Ever seen internet explorer on Linux?.....it'll bend your brain!


----------



## WarmBeer

mfdu said:


> blah blah blah. pipe down consumerist boy. i know you drove a european car and live in a swanky suburb which hasn't got even one crack house. and i'm sure i remember you throwing away your red beret and cutting your hair off years ago.
> 
> love to SWMBO and the kids.





Zebba said:


> OMG what a shock! Anyone who has met this guy IRL has heard a variant of this speech 1000 times
> 
> 
> 
> I still love ya bud
> 
> (And OT, love this spreadsheet too)



You two can go f%$k yourselves, I hope your hops turn to weevils, and your next 3 brews taste like VB  

(Harsh, harsh words, but well deserved)


----------



## zebba

:icon_offtopic: (sorry)


WarmBeer said:


> You two can go f%$k yourselves, I hope your hops turn to weevils, and your next 3 brews taste like VB
> 
> (Harsh, harsh words, but well deserved)


Well, I'll be giving you some of those brews and you'll HAVE to either drink 'em or put up with me hassling you to drink them, so jokes on you buddy!


----------



## ianh

Hi

Copy of version 2.0 of the spreadsheet.

View attachment Kit___Extract_Beer_Designer_V2.0.xls


I have added the ability to save, retrieve, and delete recipes, which are saved on a Recipes Worksheet. You can add Comments to the recipes but other than that don't change the Recipes Worksheet.

I have input a few recipes as examples mainly taken from AHB with a bit of poetic licence. You can add and delete what you want but there must be a least one recipe on the worksheet.

The Main Worksheet has been changed slightly and you now have four Macro buttons at the bottom plus to save a recipe you need to give it a name and there is now cell for this.

I have also added the option to use D or d for dry hopping, doesn't affect the IBU calcs but shows up on the Brewday worksheet and the the recipe database.

Also changed the bulk prime weights for Sucrose now 9% less than dextrose rather than 15% (dextrose monohydrate contains 9% water whereas the 15% value from from a website on bulk priming).

Hope you enjoy.

cheers

Ian


----------



## Interloper

One big fat shiny gold star for you and your efforts.

THANKS!!!


----------



## Philthy79

Interloper said:


> One big fat shiny gold star for you and your efforts.
> 
> THANKS!!!




+1 :icon_cheers:


----------



## shark

Great little spreadsheet. Have been playing with it day at work. TOP EFFORT THANKS!


----------



## wyethm

Thanks Ian. Version 2 is great.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## roverfj1200

Thanks running cross over in Ubuntu and Office 2000..


----------



## robbo5253

Hey Ian,

This is fantastic! Going to make life so much easier for me.

Possible suggestion for future version:
Have a shopping list button that adds the ingredients into a list, to make ordering for a number of brews easier.

With this you can enter or get from the database your next 4 brews and hit the shopping list button and then just go and order what you need from one of the sponsors.

Thanks again

Cheers and Beers

Robbo


----------



## BjornJ

Unable to add base malt?


I am sure this is a obvious one, but I am unable to find a base malt in the drop down list of grains?

I click on "new recipe", choose a style of beer and want to add grains, starting with a base malt.
Which grain type do I choose as a base malt, thinking pale malt or pilsner malt.

Brilliant spreadsheet, sure it's just me 

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## robbo5253

Bjorn,

Try under the DME section just above that

Cheers

Robbo


----------



## BjornJ

Ok, so I add the dried malt extract and the grain section is for adding some specialty grains.
I thought I could add a base malt and play with all grain recipes.

I have added a kg of dme and playing with a recipe now, great fun to see how the IBU and colour changes, how it compares with the style, etc.

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## ianh

robbo5253 said:


> Hey Ian,
> 
> This is fantastic! Going to make life so much easier for me.
> 
> Possible suggestion for future version:
> Have a shopping list button that adds the ingredients into a list, to make ordering for a number of brews easier.
> 
> With this you can enter or get from the database your next 4 brews and hit the shopping list button and then just go and order what you need from one of the sponsors.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Cheers and Beers
> 
> Robbo



Could be done, some people are more organised than me. I have an idea of what I want to brew so I just buy stuff then decide what to brew. Might have to change my thinking.

I am currently planning to incorporate yeasts and a brewlog worksheet into the spreadsheet but things are at a standstill at the moment as my C drive failed and am waiting a replacement.

cheers

Ian


----------



## ianh

BjornJ said:


> Unable to add base malt?
> 
> 
> I am sure this is a obvious one, but I am unable to find a base malt in the drop down list of grains?
> 
> I click on "new recipe", choose a style of beer and want to add grains, starting with a base malt.
> Which grain type do I choose as a base malt, thinking pale malt or pilsner malt.
> 
> Brilliant spreadsheet, sure it's just me
> 
> thanks
> Bjorn



No base malts on the spreadsheet, only speciality malts that can be steeped.


----------



## Sydneybrewer

this is probably the best piece of information i have gained off this site so far +1 it overtook the advice that airlock bubbles mean nothing. :lol:


----------



## ianh

Hi All

I have created Version 2.1 of the spreadsheet

View attachment Kit___Extract_Beer_Designer_V2.1.xls


I have added a yeasts worksheet and incorporated yeasts into the Main worksheet, so you can specify the yeast used. It then uses an average attenuation value for that yeast in the calculations.

I have also incorporated a brews worksheet so you can record all your brews. (I have left a couple of my brews in there to show as an example, just delete these rows to enter your brews.

The info on the Brewday worksheet can be incorporated into the Brews worksheet as a Comment. To do this, on the Brews worksheet select the required cell in Column C and then press the Control and C keys. This will run a macro which will copy Brewday worksheet cells B1:I50 to the cell as a comment. It requires that you have a copy of MSWord on you computer as the macro copies the info into Word and then to the Cell Comments.

I had a couple of problems running the spreadsheet on the XP version of Excel but hopefully now fixed.

Hope you enjoy

cheers

Ian


----------



## Sydneybrewer

+1 oh patron saint of extract beer spreadsheets


----------



## olde

Nice one mate, thanks very much.


----------



## damof

Thanks Ian, top stuff.

One thing I noticed is that you can't select all the kits in the list. For example I want to select from the drop down list a black rock kit but its not there. They are shown in the Kits Sheet but not in the drop down list. Hope this makes sense. 

But yeah great spreadsheet, especially for someone just starting out like me.


----------



## ianh

damof said:


> Thanks Ian, top stuff.
> 
> One thing I noticed is that you can't select all the kits in the list. For example I want to select from the drop down list a black rock kit but its not there. They are shown in the Kits Sheet but not in the drop down list. Hope this makes sense.
> 
> But yeah great spreadsheet, especially for someone just starting out like me.



In the Kits worksheet (delete row 5 don't know how that got in there) then select the BlackRock data Columns A to D right click and copy then go to the Main worksheet select cell B158 and paste special and select values. This will add the Black Rock kits at the end of the list.

You can add stuff to any list provided you don't go get to the cell with the black border.

cheers

Ian


----------



## Munut

G'day Ian,

Your spreadsheet has been a huge help in my brewing thanks heaps.

The latest Version 2.1 when I try to use the arrow buttons to adjust quantitys it crashes. I have tried on 2 computers here and had the same result on both.

Is anyone eles having this problem or is this possibly something to do with the network at work?

Thanks


----------



## ianh

Munut said:


> G'day Ian,
> 
> Your spreadsheet has been a huge help in my brewing thanks heaps.
> 
> The latest Version 2.1 when I try to use the arrow buttons to adjust quantitys it crashes. I have tried on 2 computers here and had the same result on both.
> 
> Is anyone eles having this problem or is this possibly something to do with the network at work?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Munut

I had a problem when I ran it on an XP version of Excel. That was fixed by doing Alt and F11 to bring up the macros page. From the Tools menu select References, one of the list that was ticked was Missing ???? untick this - then scroll down the list to Microsoft Word ???? and tick that box.

Hope that fixes your version, if not pm me with the version of Excel and the error message.

cheers

Ian


----------



## mfdu

one question - wwhat do i do with honey additions? is there something i can use to approximate honey in the final summing?

chris.

ps. loving v.2.1 !!!


----------



## Dazza_devil

Some adjunct additons would be handy.
Is that possible?


----------



## Sydneybrewer

just one bug (don't mean to complain love ya work) centenial hops does not show up in the drop down hops list but it is on the table in the hops sheet


----------



## Dazza_devil

Sydneybrewer said:


> just one bug (don't mean to complain love ya work) centenial hops does not show up in the drop down hops list but it is on the table in the hops sheet




The hops in the table don't correspond with the drop down list.
You can add any hop you want if you scroll down in the main page to the lists of hops, grains, kits and beer styles.


----------



## JaffaMan

Yeah thanks for letting us use this, its great. Will be putting all my recipes through it for sure


----------



## Sydneybrewer

thanks for the tip boags


----------



## Digger11

Big Kudos to the designer of this - it really is great.

Thanks Heaps


----------



## pokolbinguy

Wow I just noticed this thread and while I may not used the spreadsheet myself I would just like to say nice work to Ian who created it. Nice work mate.

Pok


----------



## Dazza_devil

G'day Brewers,
This spreadsheet has made some nice beers here, a ripper.
I wanted to add style number 6.5 'Australian Pale Ale' from the AABC Guidelines to the beer style drop down list but I have no idea how, anyone? I typed it into the style list from the style tab but it doesn't appear and why aren't Australian beer styles recognised by the BJCP?
Cheers


----------



## ianh

Boagsy said:


> G'day Brewers,
> This spreadsheet has made some nice beers here, a ripper.
> I wanted to add style number 6.5 'Australian Pale Ale' from the AABC Guidelines to the beer style drop down list but I have no idea how, anyone? I typed it into the style list from the style tab but it doesn't appear and why aren't Australian beer styles recognised by the BJCP?
> Cheers



Hi Boagsy

I think you need to do two things to incorporate 'Australian Pale Ale' into the spreadsheet. First you need to add all the details to the Beer styles worksheet and then you need to include it on the Main worksheet in column AC cell101 down.

If you have problems, PM me the info and I will include it and any other Australian styles requested in the next version. I think I have the AABC guidelines somewhere.

I am planning an add Inventory function and a Make Recipe function, which basically will add ingredients to the Inventory worksheet and then remove them when you make the recipe and alert you if you don't have the stuff, still in the early days yet.

cheers

Ian


----------



## ianh

pokolbinguy said:


> Wow I just noticed this thread and while I may not used the spreadsheet myself I would just like to say nice work to Ian who created it. Nice work mate.
> 
> Pok



Thanks mate, just trying to learn this brewing stuff and look after the non AG brewers that commercial software doesn't seem to cater for very well.

cheers

Ian


----------



## Dazza_devil

ianh said:


> Hi Boagsy
> 
> I think you need to do two things to incorporate 'Australian Pale Ale' into the spreadsheet. First you need to add all the details to the Beer styles worksheet and then you need to include it on the Main worksheet in column AC cell101 down.
> 
> If you have problems, PM me the info and I will include it and any other Australian styles requested in the next version. I think I have the AABC guidelines somewhere.
> 
> I am planning an add Inventory function and a Make Recipe function, which basically will add ingredients to the Inventory worksheet and then remove them when you make the recipe and alert you if you don't have the stuff, still in the early days yet.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ian



Thanks Mate,
That worked, after I unprotected the sheet. 
I reckon I've got Buckley's chance of acheiving a FG of 1.004 - 1.006 though.
Cheers


----------



## starkesbier

Ianh

Great work on the spreadsheet. I think this is a fantastic resource. I have just made a small modification to the sheet that you can choose to adopt or not. Basically I have plotted in the chart the range of values for IBUs and Gravity (blue square in chart) making it easier to see if you are in the money. I also added a smaller version of the chart near the ingredients so you can see the effect of your additions as you add them.

Hope I'm not imposing with these few tweaks to an already great spreadsheet.

Starkesbier. 

View attachment Kit___Extract_Beer_Designer_V2.1___a_bit.xls


----------



## ianh

starkesbier said:


> Ianh
> 
> Great work on the spreadsheet. I think this is a fantastic resource. I have just made a small modification to the sheet that you can choose to adopt or not. Basically I have plotted in the chart the range of values for IBUs and Gravity (blue square in chart) making it easier to see if you are in the money. I also added a smaller version of the chart near the ingredients so you can see the effect of your additions as you add them.
> 
> Hope I'm not imposing with these few tweaks to an already great spreadsheet.
> 
> Starkesbier.



Thanks for that suggestion, I will add the box to the main chart. I think the smaller chart makes the Main page view look too busy.

If you want to see the effect of your additions you can always change the zoom level value, then change back when finished.

cheers

Ian


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

Good Job :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## zebba

I'm sure it's been asked before but... Can this thread get airlocked? Or added to the FAQ?

This spreadsheet rocks.


----------



## wizard78

G'day all, first of all great spreadsheet Ianh, I noticed that when you choose a 1.7 kg kit that the o.g and f.g stay the same no matter which one you choose. Does this mean all kit cans have the same fermentability? (Excuse the newbie question) The reason I ask is I am just about to put down a coopers pale ale with be2 (which I believe is 500g ldme 250g dex 250g maltodex) which gives me a o.g 1039 and f.g 1012. I think I read somewhere the f.g should be around 1006 - 1008.
With the spreadsheet I get a %alc of 3.6% if I Keg (which I do). This seems a little low or am I doing something wrong like be2 ingredients?  
 Cheers Brad


----------



## Flash_DG

I believe it depends on the style you are brewing as to what the OG and FG will change to


----------



## ianh

wizard78 said:


> G'day all, first of all great spreadsheet Ianh, I noticed that when you choose a 1.7 kg kit that the o.g and f.g stay the same no matter which one you choose. Does this mean all kit cans have the same fermentability? (Excuse the newbie question) The reason I ask is I am just about to put down a coopers pale ale with be2 (which I believe is 500g ldme 250g dex 250g maltodex) which gives me a o.g 1039 and f.g 1012. I think I read somewhere the f.g should be around 1006 - 1008.
> With the spreadsheet I get a %alc of 3.6% if I Keg (which I do). This seems a little low or am I doing something wrong like be2 ingredients?
> Cheers Brad



Glad you like the spreadsheet. All 1.7kg kits are the same as far as og and fg are concerned, my understanding is they change the bitterness and colour to create the various kits.

With the BE2 its the Maltodex that increases the fg as it is not very fermentable. Given you have lots of malt, a little dex plus the maltodex you would expect a reasonably high fg.

Change the 250g maltodex for 250g of dex and you will get an fg of around 1.008. This assumes you are using a high (75%) attenuating yeast like the kit yeast or US05. If you swap the kit yeast for say Windsor (70%) then this would also increase the fg.


----------



## wizard78

Thanks for clearing that up Ianh it makes sense now :icon_cheers:


----------



## b_thomas

Are you happy for us to treat this as Open Source software?

This is awesome work, I've been using Beer Smith for a while now but it'd be good to have something that keeps things simple.


----------



## ianh

b_thomas said:


> Are you happy for us to treat this as Open Source software?
> 
> This is awesome work, I've been using Beer Smith for a while now but it'd be good to have something that keeps things simple.



I have no problem with you doing whatever you want with the spreadsheet, the BCJP styles are copyright however.


----------



## b_thomas

understood, and probably wouldn't want to edit or replicate them anyway.


----------



## thanme

Another +1 for the spreadsheet. Yesterday I put down my first brew that I made from using the spreadsheet, and I acutally hit my target gravity


----------



## Rod

1 ) nervous about opening an excel spreadsheet from a foreign site , but

before I do

does this spread sheet give me a list of recipes to try or does it do some calculations 
from the ingredients I put into the sheet


----------



## thanme

Does the calculations for you, which basically allows you to tweak stuff to get the outcome you want


----------



## iScarlet

There are also a couple of sample recipes for you to try out saved in the macros. Very handy little tool for the beginner brewer and beyond.


----------



## phas21

G'day ianh - thaks for a great piece of work - I have a couple of questions. I don't understand the HCF versus the Tinseth method for the IBU calculations - for instance with DR Smurto Golden Ale Extract recipe Tinseth gives an IBU of 32 and with HCF gives 16.3 this seems like a big difference - just wondered if you could shed some light on why such a difference. Also where do the kit IBU figures come from as I would like to know the IBU's of other kits not listed.

Thanks for some great work


----------



## Sydneybrewer

any help trying to get this this to run on microsoft office for mac 2008, just brought a new macbook pro and can not get this spreadsheet to work. please help, i dont want to fork out for beer alchemy just yet.

edit: the main problem is none of the macros work, and my troubleshooting is just hitting brick walls.


----------



## ianh

phas21 said:


> G'day ianh - thaks for a great piece of work - I have a couple of questions. I don't understand the HCF versus the Tinseth method for the IBU calculations - for instance with DR Smurto Golden Ale Extract recipe Tinseth gives an IBU of 32 and with HCF gives 16.3 this seems like a big difference - just wondered if you could shed some light on why such a difference. Also where do the kit IBU figures come from as I would like to know the IBU's of other kits not listed.
> 
> Thanks for some great work



Thanks, the original data for IBU calculations was obtained from here Link

Tinseth is generally used by AG brewers who boil the total volume that is going to be fermented (plus some) but Kit & Extract brewers tend to boil smaller volumes.

To try to decide how to handle the small volumes, the option was given to use either Tinseth or Garetz which has a HCF to correct for volume. It's a matter of seeing what works for you and the volume you boil.

I set off having boil volumes of 2-3 litres and using the HCF method, but I now boil about 10 litres (which seems common amongst extract brewers) and use Tinseth.

There is a third main method for calculating IBU's which is Rager which if I remember right gives a higher value than the other two methods.

The Kit IBU's were obtained from makers websites, Coopers specify the IBU's of the can rather than fermented volume and thus are calculated.


----------



## Pete2501

Rod said:


> 1 ) nervous about opening an excel spreadsheet from a foreign site , but
> 
> before I do
> 
> does this spread sheet give me a list of recipes to try or does it do some calculations
> from the ingredients I put into the sheet



Open it using google apps.


----------



## ianh

Rod said:


> 1 ) nervous about opening an excel spreadsheet from a foreign site , but
> 
> before I do
> 
> does this spread sheet give me a list of recipes to try or does it do some calculations
> from the ingredients I put into the sheet



AHB a Foreign site? 258 downloads of latest version 2.1 and still nervous.

Mainly calculations but does have some recipes.


----------



## muckanic

ianh said:


> The Kit IBU's were obtained from makers websites, Coopers specify the IBU's of the can rather than fermented volume and thus are calculated.



Ian, nice work, and a couple of questions on your calcs if you're still listening.

As you indicated, you're taking the quoted Coopers IBU spec and adjusting by 1.25/23 (that is, for a 23L brew). But when it comes to colour, you're using 5/80. For Black Rock, on the other hand, it's 5/80 for both colour and IBUs. Why the difference?

Then, having adjusted the kit colour for volume in the "kits" tab, it looks to me like you're doing it differently in the "main" tab in rows 100+, using a constant adjustment of about 87% of the first figure. For IBUs, however, the "kits" and main" figures are identical. One again, why the different treatments? 

More generally, I am having difficulty following your colour formula. This is something I have been looking for a for a while for my own spreadsheet, for all-grain. As far as I can tell, you are saying colour = 1.4922 [lbs * SRM/US galls] ^ 0.6859. Where do those parameters come from? It is interesting that this is a non-linear formula, ie, three times the grain, or the same amount of a three times darker grain, does not mean three times the colour. Can you point us to a source for more information or more discussion of this point?


----------



## ianh

muckanic said:


> Ian, nice work, and a couple of questions on your calcs if you're still listening.
> 
> As you indicated, you're taking the quoted Coopers IBU spec and adjusting by 1.25/23 (that is, for a 23L brew). But when it comes to colour, you're using 5/80. For Black Rock, on the other hand, it's 5/80 for both colour and IBUs. Why the difference?
> 
> Then, having adjusted the kit colour for volume in the "kits" tab, it looks to me like you're doing it differently in the "main" tab in rows 100+, using a constant adjustment of about 87% of the first figure. For IBUs, however, the "kits" and main" figures are identical. One again, why the different treatments?
> 
> More generally, I am having difficulty following your colour formula. This is something I have been looking for a for a while for my own spreadsheet, for all-grain. As far as I can tell, you are saying colour = 1.4922 [lbs * SRM/US galls] ^ 0.6859. Where do those parameters come from? It is interesting that this is a non-linear formula, ie, three times the grain, or the same amount of a three times darker grain, does not mean three times the colour. Can you point us to a source for more information or more discussion of this point?



Originally both the Black Rock and Coopers were calculated the same way, but back in version 1.2 I changed the way Coopers were calculated because of comments received. The values listed on the Kits page are sourced from the internet but Black Rock, Muntons, TCB etc I have never used so have not looked further into the values and included them on the Main worksheet.

The beer colour is calculated using Morey's Equation, google should find some results.

Still working on the spreadsheet looking at including an inventory.


----------



## ianh

Hi All

Just finished updating the spreadsheet and have attached version 2.2

View attachment Kit___Extract_Beer_Designer_V2.2.xls


Have added an Inventory button so you can create and add stuff to your Inventory.

Also added a Make Recipe button. This checks your Inventory to see if you have all the necessary ingredients for the recipe. If you have not tells you what you are short. If you have all the ingredients then subtracts them from the Inventory and puts the recipe onto the Brews worksheet including the Brewday worksheet data as a comment.

Changed the layout of the Brews worksheet, if you have an existing Brews worksheet you will need to change it to match the new version before copying it across (columns A to K need to be the same).

Also modified the Bulk Prime so you now select dextrose or sucrose. If bulk priming and dextrose are selected, then the dextrose is subtracted from the Inventory and the amount of dextrose for bulk priming is added to the Brews worksheet.

If your Brews worksheet layout is different (columns A to K need to be the same) but the Bulk Prime is in a column other than V then you either need to inset some columns so it is in V (can always hide the extra columns) or edit the makerecipe macro, Near the end of the macro (about half way down the page) you will see some comments about dextrose and bulk prime. You need to change the value of 19 in the bit suggested to match your column.

I have also made some slight changes to some of the ingredients. I think some ingredients had a space at the end (which I have now deleted) and I have added a letter "s" to some ingredients thus golding hops becomes goldings and crystal hops become crystals. This was done so the Inventory macro finds the correct ingredients.

One result of this, if you had stored recipes with any of these names that have been changed, when you Get Recipe to bring it back to the Main Worksheet then it won't calculate correctly, You will have no ebc against a grain or %aa value next to a hop. Just select the item from the dropdown list and it will fix the problem. Then save the recipe.

Have fun.

cheers

Ian


----------



## ianh

OK found a minor problem.

If you add Inventory for Dextrose and Maltodextrose you must have a weight for both even if its 0 (zero) otherwise you get a macro run error.

cheers

Ian


----------



## Oatlands Brewer

Ian......You Rock

:beerbang:


----------



## antains

Hi Ian,
I've been following this since you first posted about it.

Thanks for your efforts. It's a great resource. (Thanks to everyone else for adding to the refinement of it.)


Ant.


----------



## amiddler

Ian

I thought I was good with Excel but that is cool. Now your next project is to make one for All Grain brewing. :lol: 

Drew


----------



## ianh

Drew said:


> I thought I was good with Excel but that is cool. Now your next project is to make one for All Grain brewing. :lol:



Thanks.It was done partly so I could learn about brewing and partly because I could not find any software I liked that catered for Kit & Extract brewers.

I think All Grain brewers have a much better choice of software and at present I have no plans for AG, well maybe have a look at Biab.


----------



## Brewlord

Ian,top job mate. Been using this from Vers 1.0 and it rocks.

But...I am an excel dummy and I am having a few problems using the inventory in Vers 2.2 Whenever I click the link button I get a visual basic compile error with variable not defined. I have also tried to manually enter my inventory onto the worksheet using the lists you provided on the right hand side of the inventory and doing a data validation to make them into pull down boxes under the various headings of malts, kits etc. (BTW, The make recipe button is recognising the ingredients I am putting into the recipe but not removing them from the inventory.) Its like the inventory is not linked to the main page???

Help!!!!!!!

BL


----------



## RobboMC

ianh said:


> I have no problem with you doing whatever you want with the spreadsheet, the BCJP styles are copyright however.




Would be great if the spreadsheet did some 'thermal' arithmatic as well.
Since you know how big the boil volume is, and how much extract is being added,
the BrewDay page could go something like"

Add X litres of boiling water, add Y litres of cold tap water at 15 deg C,
resulting temp WILL BE XX Deg C.

I feel this would really help new brewers.

The spreadsheet is great work, well done.


----------



## barneyb

I just downloaded this the other day and it is fantastic. I'm still only making beers from other people's recipes but even for that it is great, especially being able to get all the info I'm still learning about - IBU's etc. 

Good job. :icon_cheers:


----------



## ianh

RobboMC said:


> Would be great if the spreadsheet did some 'thermal' arithmatic as well.
> Since you know how big the boil volume is, and how much extract is being added,
> the BrewDay page could go something like"
> 
> Add X litres of boiling water, add Y litres of cold tap water at 15 deg C,
> resulting temp WILL BE XX Deg C.
> 
> I feel this would really help new brewers.
> 
> The spreadsheet is great work, well done.



Hi RobboMC

Thanks. Do lots of brewers do it this way, since boiling larger volumes (10litres) I have taken to cooling in the laundry sink using iced water if necessary. Suppose if I was only boiling a small volume it might help.

Brewlord I have sent a pm.

cheers

Ian


----------



## RobboMC

ianh said:


> Hi RobboMC
> 
> Thanks. Do lots of brewers do it this way, since boiling larger volumes (10litres) I have taken to cooling in the laundry sink using iced water if necessary. Suppose if I was only boiling a small volume it might help.
> 
> Brewlord I have sent a pm.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ian




I've had to break through 2 boundaries in my brewing learning curve. The first was when I realised I couldn't get a decent pitching temperature with just tap water, and I needed to chill some water beforehand. The 2nd boundary was when I discovered I was doing so much extra boiling that I couldn't do it with 100% chilled tap water and needed to start adding ice.

It simply occurred to me that all the needed data was already there to make these calc if some easy assumptions are made.
For new brewers it would be good to add in the extra functionality. I had to discover it all for myself.
If you want to program it and want some heat calc data PM me.


----------



## dago001

ianh said:


> Hi RobboMC
> 
> Thanks. Do lots of brewers do it this way, since boiling larger volumes (10litres) I have taken to cooling in the laundry sink using iced water if necessary. Suppose if I was only boiling a small volume it might help.
> 
> Brewlord I have sent a pm.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ian



Hi Ian.
Exactly the same as me. I just use tap water and change it twice over the course of an hour.
I suppose that Friday isn't washing day then.  
Cheers
David


----------



## bluejed

Great spread sheet, already picked up where I whent wrong with my last brew A+ A+ A+..  

Just a quick thing, I was looking at aprevious thread for a 2can brew listed below..

2 x 1.5kg Coopers LME tins (pale)
500g Dextrose
20g Centennial @ 30 min
40g Amarillo @ 20 min
40g Amarillo @ 10 min

*Total 31 IBU*

OG 1058

Pitch Nottingham (would probably work well with US-05 too) and keep the temps under 20 degrees.

FG 1013

As it states the total IBU is 31, I put the method into the calculator and it gave me 91 IBU, am I missing something?? 
As per the Graph below bitterness increases expedentially after 15min boil (Approx) where as the IBU is affected immediatly.
IS This correct or should the IBU be less affected at 1 - 15min boil.

Again great excel sheet   very impressed


----------



## ianh

bluejed said:


> Great spread sheet, already picked up where I whent wrong with my last brew A+ A+ A+..
> 
> Just a quick thing, I was looking at aprevious thread for a 2can brew listed below..
> 
> 2 x 1.5kg Coopers LME tins (pale)
> 500g Dextrose
> 20g Centennial @ 30 min
> 40g Amarillo @ 20 min
> 40g Amarillo @ 10 min
> 
> *Total 31 IBU*
> 
> OG 1058
> 
> Pitch Nottingham (would probably work well with US-05 too) and keep the temps under 20 degrees.
> 
> FG 1013
> 
> As it states the total IBU is 31, I put the method into the calculator and it gave me 91 IBU, am I missing something??
> As per the Graph below bitterness increases expedentially after 15min boil (Approx) where as the IBU is affected immediatly.
> IS This correct or should the IBU be less affected at 1 - 15min boil.
> 
> Again great excel sheet   very impressed



Sorry but I cannot match your numbers. If I put the ingredients into the spreadsheet I have to have a volume of 19 litres to get the OG and FG values, then I get an IBU of 65. If I increase the volume to 23 litres then the IBU value reduces to 54, but it is still way too hoppy.

As can be seen from your graph even short hop boil times contribute to the bitterness.


----------



## bluejed

Thanks for that, no idea what I am missing..
I am also getting an error and debug when trying to add DEX into the inventory.


----------



## RobH

Great spreadsheet ianh!

I have used it as a guide for my latest brew - http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showtopic=39777


----------



## ianh

bluejed said:


> Thanks for that, no idea what I am missing..
> I am also getting an error and debug when trying to add DEX into the inventory.



Need to put a number in for both the dex and for the maltodex even if its zero.


----------



## bluejed

ianh said:


> Need to put a number in for both the dex and for the maltodex even if its zero.




Cheers mate


----------



## baileysw

Ian,

Great effort with this spreadsheet. I'm trying my first extract brew based on this and am hopeful my Bock will come out close to the real thing.

However, v 2.2 locks up on my consistently and when I try to save a recipe I get the following message - Compile error, can't find object or library, and then highlights Sub Newrecipe. I've set security to low but still no luck. I am running Office 2003. 

Any suggestions?

cobber


----------



## ianh

cobber said:


> Ian,
> 
> Great effort with this spreadsheet. I'm trying my first extract brew based on this and am hopeful my Bock will come out close to the real thing.
> 
> However, v 2.2 locks up on my consistently and when I try to save a recipe I get the following message - Compile error, can't find object or library, and then highlights Sub Newrecipe. I've set security to low but still no luck. I am running Office 2003.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> cobber



Sent a pm


----------



## superdave

Looks like a good spreadsheet, thanks to all involved for the work put into this!
I made a start on something similar 6 months ago, but is no where as neat as this.

I've got V2.2 and Excel 2003 and I'm having macro errors. They started off by going to the debugger, so I carried on anyway with my recipe. Saved the file and now clicking the macro buttons cause it to freeze. Must be something I'm doing wrong?

Just tried to save as per a post above and it won't let me save either.


----------



## ianh

superdave said:


> Looks like a good spreadsheet, thanks to all involved for the work put into this!
> I made a start on something similar 6 months ago, but is no where as neat as this.
> 
> I've got V2.2 and Excel 2003 and I'm having macro errors. They started off by going to the debugger, so I carried on anyway with my recipe. Saved the file and now clicking the macro buttons cause it to freeze. Must be something I'm doing wrong?
> 
> Just tried to save as per a post above and it won't let me save either.



Hi Superdave

This is part of my PM to Cobber


If you have Excel with the spreadsheet open. Pressing the Alt and F11 keys should bring up Visual Basic where the macros run.

Under the tools menu select references, should have ticks in Microsoft Excel, Office, Forms and Word Object Libraries plus a tick in Visual Basic for applications. I also have a tick in OLE automation, don't think you need this.

If you are missing any of the above go down the list and but a tick in the appropriate box. I think you will have one or more of these missing.

To check how the macro runs. Close the Visual Basic. Under the Tools menu, Select Macros and Macros again, I think brings up a list of macros, select Saverecipe and edit. This should bring up the Saverecipe macro, if you have the cursor at the start of the macro and press the F8 key it should take you one step at at time through the macro.



There have been a few problems running the spreadsheet on Excel XP and 2003, but I no longer have access to these versions to check things out. Carry out the above and if you are still having problems PM me. 

cheers

Ian


----------



## SunDrifter

Love ya work ianh, i've been having similar problems, i'll check this out.


----------



## husky

Awesome spreadsheet!! Have just played around with a few ingredients for my first attempt at an extract brew. Just wondering if its possible to have a third row for extracts as there seems to be a few recipes around with three different extracts.
cheers


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

Awesome spreadsheet, ianh!

Just wondering, in the next version could you include Citra hops. Thanks.


----------



## thanme

The only thing the hops really affect (as far as the calcs go) is the AA%. 
You can either change it on the main sheet (I think?), or overwrite one of the hops on the hop worksheet that you may not use.


----------



## kelbygreen

mine wont let me change it I just leave the name blank and put in the AA% it still calculates the IBU of it


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

kelbygreen said:


> mine wont let me change it I just leave the name blank and put in the AA% it still calculates the IBU of it



Thanks mate. Just left the name blank and entered in the 11.1% for Citra.


----------



## the_yobbo

Very nice spreadsheet. From the number of revisions and the amount of information in it, it's obvious you've put a fair bit of time on. Very nice work. Cheers.

Any chance of putting a link of your latest version on post #1 so it's easier to find for new brewers?


----------



## Mickthe

Hi all, this post may have been better made at the "biggest cock-ups whilst brewing" topic.......

I grabbed a recipe for my first extract brew, based loosely around a beer i had tasted at my LHBS, brewers choice, and i think i buggered it up totally by altering it using the spreadsheet being discussed, maybe someone could pls check what i have done!! 

Recipe: 

Morgans Extra Pale LME 
1kg LDME 
100g Caramunich
100g CaraAroma
300g Belgian Candi sugar 
100g Brown Sugar 
Styrian Goldings 30grams 4.8AA - 60 mins 
Saaz 30g 2.5AA - 1 min 
T-58 Safbrew Ale Yeast 

I only got 12.7 IBU from the sheet with an 8 litre boil volume and 22 litre total volume, so decided to throw in an extra 30g Styrian Goldings for 30 mins for 22.6 IBU which is more the target range. What does everyone else get? Am i using the sheet incorrecty? 

First tastings out of the fermenter it is way too bitter, quite alarming given the cost of the brew and how much i have been looking fwd to it!! Maybe i am tasting the brew down in the bottom of the fermenter where some loose hops ended up, i forgot to strain the wort! 

Any help much appreciated - Cheers. 

Mick.


----------



## Dazza_devil

What's your boil volume?
Did you use the Hop Concentration Factor HCF?
I had a similar problem at first with the spreadsheet, it's posted somewhere if you wanna read back in the thread.


----------



## whitegoose

Mickthe said:


> Hi all, this post may have been better made at the "biggest cock-ups whilst brewing" topic.......
> 
> I grabbed a recipe for my first extract brew, based loosely around a beer i had tasted at my LHBS, brewers choice, and i think i buggered it up totally by altering it using the spreadsheet being discussed, maybe someone could pls check what i have done!!
> 
> Recipe:
> 
> Morgans Extra Pale LME
> 1kg LDME
> 100g Caramunich
> 100g CaraAroma
> 300g Belgian Candi sugar
> 100g Brown Sugar
> Styrian Goldings 30grams 4.8AA - 60 mins
> Saaz 30g 2.5AA - 1 min
> T-58 Safbrew Ale Yeast
> 
> I only got 12.7 IBU from the sheet with an 8 litre boil volume and 22 litre total volume, so decided to throw in an extra 30g Styrian Goldings for 30 mins for 22.6 IBU which is more the target range. What does everyone else get? Am i using the sheet incorrecty?
> 
> First tastings out of the fermenter it is way too bitter, quite alarming given the cost of the brew and how much i have been looking fwd to it!! Maybe i am tasting the brew down in the bottom of the fermenter where some loose hops ended up, i forgot to strain the wort!
> 
> Any help much appreciated - Cheers.
> 
> Mick.



Your hop schedule looks fine even after adding the extra Goldings (I am assuming a boil volume in the vacinity of 5L). The impact of hops (be it bitterness, flavour or aroma) generally lessens over time so I wouldn't worry too much. How long after putting the brew down did you taste it? Give it some weeks and I bet it will taste better and less bitter.

But yeah the HCF toggle in the spreadsheet makes it use different equations for calculating IBUs, and the answers can differ quite a bit. For my extract brews I use HCF = Yes, as I've heard that equation is commonly used for extract brews and small boil volumes, while All Grain brewers tend to use the other calculation. The fact is there is no right or wrong calculation, just pick one, stick to it and learn to understand what the numbers mean from tasting your brews.


----------



## Dazza_devil

I turn the HCF off for my 9 litre boil volumes and my brews are balanced to me.


----------



## Mickthe

Thanks for the responses guys. 

It's only reaching final gravity just now so hopefully down the track it will be drinkable, at least i have a starting point for my next one and maybe have learnt a lesson that i should do half brews with Extract, until i get a few recipes to my tastes, so that if i don;t like the end product i don;t have so much of it to dispose of. (By drinking!!) 

Mick.


----------



## wizard78

Hi Ianh, I just wrote a recipe in you spredsheet and the style was set to Irish red ale then I changed it to the style I wanted (American amber) and noticed that the final IBU's changed, so I did some more testing and found that all styles varied bit with the final IBU's but only when HCF is selected, not sure if this is a bug, but I thought I'd put it out there.

Cheers Brad :beer:


----------



## Dazza_devil

Weird, well picked up wizard.

That might be another reason why my beers were a hell of a lot better after I turned the HCF off.

I'm sure Ian will have a fix, haven't seen him about for a while.


----------



## ianh

Yes interesting will have to have a look at that seems to change the IBU slightly for some reason.

I dont use the HCF so had not noticed.

Thanks

cheers

ianh


----------



## ianh

Had a look and it seems to be doing the right thing.

As you change you target IBU (which is what happens when you change styles) then the concentration factor increases or decreases with the change in target IBU.

So if you have a light lager IBU 10 you have a very low concentration of the hops oils in the boil so a low HCF factor.

As you increase the target IBU value, the hop oil concentration in the boil increases thus the HCF factor increases to compensate for the higher concentration of hop oils in the boil.

If you select a Russian Imperial stout mid point 70 IBU you get a very high HCF because of the high hop oil concentration needed to attain the 70 IBU.

Similarly if you decrease the boil volume you increase the hop oil concentration and the HCF increases.

Hope that makes sense.

cheers

Ian


----------



## mccuaigm

Hey Ian, nice work mate. Have yourself a beer.

Should it run ok in office 2007? I keep getting a debug error when trying to use the make recipe button, have tried with a few different options & checked the references in VBA as suggested in an earlier post.

Any ideas about Open Office? Not sure how compatible macros are there.

Anyhoo, thanks again, it's a real cool piece of work

Goldy


----------



## dago001

The spreadsheet doesnt work with Open Office. Spoke to Ianh about this, and he can explain it much better than I could ever hope to. The macros are not compatable or something along this line. 
BTW Ianh, must catch up for a beer soon.
Cheers
David


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy

Hi Ian,

I have a small problem with selecting the hop additions.

When I click on the hop variety drop down menu I only get down to 'tettnanger' so the menu won't display the last 9 varieties down to 'Zues' for some reason. It's only happening with the hop varieties, none of the other drop down menus seem to be affected.

I'm using office 2000 if that helps.

Any ideas?

Thanks.

Farside


----------



## shonks69

ianh said:


> Need to put a number in for both the dex and for the maltodex even if its zero.



Excellent spreadsheet I think better than beersmith
Is their any chance of adding corn syrup (dry powder) into the DME drop down list as I do use this in most of my brews for head retention.

Cheers
Shonks


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

shonks69 said:


> Excellent spreadsheet I think better than beersmith
> Is their any chance of adding corn syrup (dry powder) into the DME drop down list as I do use this in most of my brews for head retention.
> 
> Cheers
> Shonks



Isn't dry corn syrup pretty much maltodextrin?


----------



## Eddicat

Alas, it seems I cannot use this excellent looking spreadsheet due to the presence of ActiveX controls. Using Apple Mac with Office 2004 which does not support ActiveX. You don't by any chance have a version without ActiveX do you Ian?


----------



## zoidbergmerc

Eddicat said:


> Alas, it seems I cannot use this excellent looking spreadsheet due to the presence of ActiveX controls. Using Apple Mac with Office 2004 which does not support ActiveX. You don't by any chance have a version without ActiveX do you Ian?



It'd be easier to install windows.


----------



## jiesu

I am having issues using some of the Macros.
On my laptop (which i use open office not microshaft) I can't use alot of the macros like the up and down arrows and so forth. Have you had any experience with this?

And on my Desktop PC (microshaft excel) When I try to save a recipe It opens a visual basic text box that states it "Can't execute code in break mode" any idea wtf that means? In fact i seem to only be able to use the new recipe button on the bottom right of the main page.



*EDIT:* Ok I have worked out how to fix the break mode problem it is simply caused by having visual basic open. However, If I click either Make recipe or Delete recipe in opens up visual basic and I get the same dialog box with "Compile error: Can't find project or Library" any ideas?


----------



## rendo

Try redownloading the file from here. I had a similar issue. redownloaded, issue went away.

However I still do get the up and down arrowing freezing quite often!!! shts me!!

I also get the same error as you with a newly downloaded copy. I am running MS Office XP, WinXP SP3. 

regardless it is still a kick arse spreadsheet and Ian is a genius



daft templar said:


> I am having issues using some of the Macros.
> On my laptop (which i use open office not microshaft) I can't use alot of the macros like the up and down arrows and so forth. Have you had any experience with this?
> 
> And on my Desktop PC (microshaft excel) When I try to save a recipe It opens a visual basic text box that states it "Can't execute code in break mode" any idea wtf that means? In fact i seem to only be able to use the new recipe button on the bottom right of the main page.
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT:* Ok I have worked out how to fix the break mode problem it is simply caused by having visual basic open. However, If I click either Make recipe or Delete recipe in opens up visual basic and I get the same dialog box with "Compile error: Can't find project or Library" any ideas?


----------



## SunDrifter

I'm also getting a little problem picking out hops for my recipe. For whatever reason I can't select some hops in the drop down box (for arguments sake I'll say Centennial) but I can see the hops listed in the "HOPS" tab. I'm working around the problem by just selecting another hop and adjusting the AA% figure.

Also, just a suggestion, but it would be very handy if you could edit your first post with the latest version of the spreadsheet. (save me dredging through 12+ pages!)

Love your work by the way. Keep it up! :beer:


----------



## ianh

SunDrifter said:


> I'm also getting a little problem picking out hops for my recipe. For whatever reason I can't select some hops in the drop down box (for arguments sake I'll say Centennial) but I can see the hops listed in the "HOPS" tab. I'm working around the problem by just selecting another hop and adjusting the AA% figure.
> 
> Also, just a suggestion, but it would be very handy if you could edit your first post with the latest version of the spreadsheet. (save me dredging through 12+ pages!)
> 
> Love your work by the way. Keep it up! :beer:



All the ingredients used on the main page are listed from row 150 down. This is where you can change the values and add ingredients. There should be some info on the Notes page of the spreadsheet.

The pages with the ingredients are just there to give more info.

Thanks for the suggestion re editing first post will look at doing that.

cheers

ianh


----------



## robbo5253

Hey Ian,

Can you please post the latest edition to this page, to save me looking through all the pages.

Cheers

Robbo


----------



## Pete2501

robbo5253 said:


> Hey Ian,
> 
> Can you please post the latest edition to this page, to save me looking through all the pages.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Robbo



You can't click the mouse 11 times?

It was on page 10. That's two clicks. http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...st&p=556983
:blink:


----------



## robbo5253

Cheers, appreciate it.


----------



## beerbrewer76543

I keep getting a message on opening the spreadsheet "Error in loading DLL"

Does anyone know why this is so?

Cheers


----------



## theredone

just a quick question.... but first.... great spreadsheet

i just put drSmurtos golden down and put the info into spreadsheet. http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showtopic=21927

just not to sure if ive put it all in right. my og is a little lower than it should be according to recipe and fg a little higher than it should be. could someone just double check this recipe for me cause id say most likely i am just inputting it wrong. thanks guys


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

theredone said:


> just a quick question.... but first.... great spreadsheet
> 
> i just put drSmurtos golden down and put the info into spreadsheet. http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showtopic=21927
> 
> just not to sure if ive put it all in right. my og is a little lower than it should be according to recipe and fg a little higher than it should be. could someone just double check this recipe for me cause id say most likely i am just inputting it wrong. thanks guys



I get it pretty much spot on using the extract recipe. Remeber the recipe is for a 20L batch size.


----------



## theredone

.....ok then i stuffed up

did a 23 lt batch size. woops

is that gunna throw shit off a bit or should i dump another 300grams of LME in or something? it only started fermenting this morn


----------



## Aus_Rider_22

I know you can add things in after it's started fermenting but I've never done it so I can't comment sorry. Others can advise how to go about this.

It's not that bad. The end result will just be down on abv% and a bit thinner but I wouldn't be too worried as you might not even tell that it's watered down.


----------



## Adam Howard

G'day,

Just a question in regards to the hop utilisation feature in the spreadsheet.

I've just sampled a brew that was concocted using the spreadsheet and I think the balance of bitterness to malt is quite a way off. I didn't have the utilisation factor turned on for that recipe.

I've got an Cascade based IPA recipe in the pipeline. OG 1056, FG 1012. Hop additions are 20g Cascade @ 60mins, 20g @ 40mins, 20g @ 20mins and 20g @10 mins. (Mind you I'll play around with the times of the last two additions.)

Thing is. With the concentration factor turned off on a 4L boil the IBU is pretty much 50, turning the HCF on drops that IBU to 23.8 which is WAYYY too low for my liking.

With the HCF on I really have to step up the hop additions to get the desired 50IBU's. I'm not fussed with that.

I'd really like to make this recipe nice and hoppy due to the hop profile of my last brew getting masked by malt.

So Ian. Do I go with the HCF on for a 4L boil? I read in your posts that before you started doing 10L boils you used the HCF.

Cheers,

Adam.


----------



## ianh

Adamski29 said:


> G'day,
> 
> Just a question in regards to the hop utilisation feature in the spreadsheet.
> 
> I've just sampled a brew that was concocted using the spreadsheet and I think the balance of bitterness to malt is quite a way off. I didn't have the utilisation factor turned on for that recipe.
> 
> I've got an Cascade based IPA recipe in the pipeline. OG 1056, FG 1012. Hop additions are 20g Cascade @ 60mins, 20g @ 40mins, 20g @ 20mins and 20g @10 mins. (Mind you I'll play around with the times of the last two additions.)
> 
> Thing is. With the concentration factor turned off on a 4L boil the IBU is pretty much 50, turning the HCF on drops that IBU to 23.8 which is WAYYY too low for my liking.
> 
> With the HCF on I really have to step up the hop additions to get the desired 50IBU's. I'm not fussed with that.
> 
> I'd really like to make this recipe nice and hoppy due to the hop profile of my last brew getting masked by malt.
> 
> So Ian. Do I go with the HCF on for a 4L boil? I read in your posts that before you started doing 10L boils you used the HCF.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Adam.


Hi Adam

Sorry for delay in replying been away for a week. You are experiencing what I found that with low hop boil volumes it is hard to get the right bitterness balance. I did use the HCF for small boil volumes but still had problems. So with a 4 litre boil I would use the HCF as I think it is nearer the mark, but would strongly recommend going to say 10 litre boils and not using the HCF.

Hope that helps.

cheers

Ian


----------



## Adam Howard

Thanks Ian!

I figured as much. The second brew I made using the spreadsheet was kit-based so I had a bit more room for error.

I'm looking at buying a big pot soon so I can do full-volume boils. Mind you..a Big W pot capable of 10L boils wouldn't stretch the budget too much.

Hopefully the stout I put down last weekend with Fuggles hops is balanced!


----------



## kelbygreen

Hey,

Why when adding a kit the IBU wont change when you put a different volume??? I can work it out myself but just thought I would let you know. I working out the coopers real ale and its 30.4 IBU on both 23lts and 25lts even if you put 50lts it still says 30.4 IBU. Oh the EBC does not change ether.


----------



## ianh

Hi Mine changes with changing volume Real Ale 30.4 for 23l and 28.0 for 25l. Have you got your calculations set to manual, try Shift and F9 see if that fixes it.

cheers

Ian


kelbygreen said:


> Hey,
> 
> Why when adding a kit the IBU wont change when you put a different volume??? I can work it out myself but just thought I would let you know. I working out the coopers real ale and its 30.4 IBU on both 23lts and 25lts even if you put 50lts it still says 30.4 IBU. Oh the EBC does not change ether.


----------



## kelbygreen

I am using open office as I have linux but it says some macros disabled as they may contain viruses or some crap. The hop additions change with different volumes. As I say I can work it out and am not fussed just thought I would let you know. If it works fine threw excel then thats cool  will have to see if I can find how to enable all macros and see if it works, done it ages ago before changing OS


----------



## kelbygreen

Ok dont mind me I was looking at the IBU box not calculated IBU  would of thought the IBU box would change as well as it does for hop boils lol


----------



## Hatchy

I'm using puppy Linux due to only having access to a laptop which probably wasn't state of the art 10 years ago. It seems to work OK on here. The only problems I've had are using the original version from the original post up until a couple of minutes ago due to just downloading & not reading all 13 pages of the thread. I also can't read the original notes but can read them for the updates. It doesn't have all of the hops I use but I can just enter them in easily enough & type in the AA%.

All things considered, this is an ultra handy tool for anyone who has a can opener as an essential part of their brewing equipment.


----------



## kelbygreen

Yeah I downloaded it again, Not sure if you updated it Ianh or I saved it wrong the first time but the first one only had one page and this one has several and seems better. only thing is every time i change something it opens another page and says 

BASIC runtime error.
'423'
Property or method not found.

but everything seems to update on the page. Also I cannot save or load recipes I have to save it under a file name to be able to reopen it. Maybe I will try install the newer version of open office.


----------



## Hatchy

I think the spreadsheet on puppy Linux is called gnumeric although don't quote me on that. May be worth trying something other than open office that will still work on Linux.


----------



## jiesu

kelbygreen said:


> but everything seems to update on the page. Also I cannot save or load recipes I have to save it under a file name to be able to reopen it. Maybe I will try install the newer version of open office.



I am having issues with compatibility under open office as well. Anyone proficient with Open Office?

Trying to use the buttons on the bottom screen like "new recipe" or "save recipe"

and I get this message

a scripting framework error occurred while running the basic script......

Message: The following basic script could not be found:

Library:'standard'
Module"'module3'
method:'inventory'
location:'document'


----------



## Dutchbrew76

just what a fello kit brewer was looking for.... :icon_cheers:


----------



## mccuaigm

daft templar said:


> I am having issues with compatibility under open office as well. Anyone proficient with Open Office?
> 
> Trying to use the buttons on the bottom screen like "new recipe" or "save recipe"
> 
> and I get this message
> 
> a scripting framework error occurred while running the basic script......
> 
> Message: The following basic script could not be found:
> 
> Library:'standard'
> Module"'module3'
> method:'inventory'
> location:'document'



Same for me in open office, it's to do with the macro's not being compatible i was told.


----------



## the_yobbo

Any idea how to put something like brown sugar into a recipe using this spread sheet?


----------



## kelbygreen

Ok I am using this on Excel now all works well but if I input AA% for a recipe then load a saved recipe it will apply the AA% I put in the previous recipe. Ie: saved a pride of ringwood recipe with 9.8%AA then put one in for saaz C 3.6% AA then saved that I then loaded the pride of ringwood and wondered why it was only 10IBU but noticed the hops where at 3.6% AA so changed and saved then loaded the one with saaz c and it was 9.8% AA :S.

any one else get this?


----------



## ianh

kelbygreen said:


> Ok I am using this on Excel now all works well but if I input AA% for a recipe then load a saved recipe it will apply the AA% I put in the previous recipe. Ie: saved a pride of ringwood recipe with 9.8%AA then put one in for saaz C 3.6% AA then saved that I then loaded the pride of ringwood and wondered why it was only 10IBU but noticed the hops where at 3.6% AA so changed and saved then loaded the one with saaz c and it was 9.8% AA :S.
> 
> any one else get this?


It would seem as though your spreadsheet is not updating calculations. If you look at the Hop cells and Column "E" it should update to whatever %AA for the hop in Column "B". Try pressing F9 or if that does not work Ctrl-Alt-F9 should fix it.

cheers

Ian


----------



## kelbygreen

nop that didnt work  as you say even if I select another hop it stays the same. Should I edit the hop list and input my AA% in there not enter it manualy in when selecting the hop would this work?


----------



## jzani

kelbygreen said:


> nop that didnt work  as you say even if I select another hop it stays the same. Should I edit the hop list and input my AA% in there not enter it manualy in when selecting the hop would this work?



I made the mistake of manually inputting hop values and it caused me a few problems. Ended up re-downloading the spreadsheet and discovering the hop values down the bottom. Now I only adjust the hop values below the blue line and it seems to work.


----------



## ianh

kelbygreen said:


> nop that didnt work  as you say even if I select another hop it stays the same. Should I edit the hop list and input my AA% in there not enter it manualy in when selecting the hop would this work?



You should have a formula like =IF(ISBLANK($B26),"",VLOOKUP($B26,$S$100:$T$179,2,FALSE)) in cells E26-E31. This formula looks up cells S100-T179 to find the Hop name and corresponding %AA.

Hope that helps

cheers

Ian


----------



## davboyle1

G'day Ian,

Just wanted to say good work and cheers for the spreadsheet. 

Has really helped me get a handle on the whole boil and additions, opening the door to some calculated experimentation.

cheers,

David


----------



## ianh

daveboyle said:


> G'day Ian,
> 
> Just wanted to say good work and cheers for the spreadsheet.
> 
> Has really helped me get a handle on the whole boil and additions, opening the door to some calculated experimentation.
> 
> cheers,
> 
> David



You are welcome David. I did it to help me understand the homebrewing processes associated with kits and extracts. Hopefully will have the latest update before the end of the month, fix a few problems.

cheers

Ian


----------



## davboyle1

Cheers, i look forward to the next edition, just like the brew in my fermenter.

Thanks again,

David


----------



## ianh

I have updated the Kit & Extract Beer Designer spreadsheet to version 2.3. I have produced two versions 2.3a which has the AABC styles and 2.3b which has the BJCP styles as in the previous versions.

The update to the new version is mainly to fix problems which existed in version 2.2 plus I have just started using a Refractometer to calculate my sg's and have included some columns on the Brews worksheet for that.

Problems fixed include Inventory weights for Dextrose and Maltodextrin plus the Inventory yeast total. Fixed the problem with Inventory weights due to rounding errors, you thought you had 1.0 kg but spreadsheet had say 0.99999995 and then said you had insufficient when you did a recipe requiring 1.0kg.

There was a problem with the Hop drop-down list not covering all the hops listed.

Fixed a problem when you saved a recipe that already existed it was saved in the wrong place and consequently recipes appeared dotted round the Recipes worksheet.

View attachment Kit___Extract_Beer_Designer_V2.3b.xls


You will need to copy your existing Brews and Recipes to the new spreadsheet.

I left a couple of brews as examples on the Brews worksheet. If you are not going to use a Refractometer for sg's you can delete columns T to Y. Delete the 2 existing brews and then copy the rows from your old Brews worksheet to the new one. There are formulas and formatting in the Rows down to brew 100, if you have more brews than this you will need to copy the rows down.

If you leave columns T to Y on the Brews worksheet,then you will need copy your Brews across in two lots. First copy the Rows but only columns A to S and paste into the new Brews worksheet. Then copy the rows and columns T to Y from the old worksheet and past in Columns Z to AE on the new worksheet.

The recipes can be copied across to the new spreadsheet Recipes worksheet, do not transfer any that that appear to be located in odd spots, they should all be in sequence in Columns E to AO.

One done save your spreadsheet with a new name.

cheers

Ian

Edit: 

If you are using a version with the refractometer columns on the Brews worksheet, you need to change a line in the makerecipe macro to get the dextrose for bulk priming into the correct column. Near the end of the makerecipe macro is the line

ActiveCell.Offset(0, 19).Value = Worksheets("MAIN").Range("m19").Value

this needs to be changed to 

ActiveCell.Offset(0, 25).Value = Worksheets("MAIN").Range("m19").Value

If you have problems doing this, you can just delete the dex bulk prime value in column V and put it in column AB each time you run the make recipe macro.


----------



## ianh

Here is version 2.3a of the spreadsheet for those who want to use the AABC style guidelines.

View attachment Kit___Extract_Beer_Designer_V2.3a.xls


Please note that some Styles have different names. So when you get a recipe if may give you all #### for the style data. It is necessary to reselect the new AABC style and then resave the recipe. Also some of the Style parameters are slightly different so you may have to slightly adjust the ingredients to fit the new Style.

Also note some old recipe had incorrect hop names, again reselect correct name and save.

See above post for transferring Brews and Recipes across.

cheers

Ian


----------



## Lodan

Ian, 

Just a quick thanks for your spreadsheet; it's a great help to me in my understanding, balancing and styling of kit and extract brewing

Cheers :icon_cheers: 
Lodan


----------



## mkstalen

I love this Ian, really helps you get a great handle on the whole process.

For the next revision is there any chance you can add in Lactose as another fermentable under the grains section under Maltodextrose. I do a few ciders/ginger beers and like them a little sweeter, so this would really help out.

cheers,
Mike


----------



## Yob

ianh said:


> Here is version 2.3a of the spreadsheet for those who want to use the AABC style guidelines.
> 
> View attachment 38825



Awesome stuff Ian, ben screwing about with this for a while now and used it on my last brew and it came in exactly as the spreadsheet said (Og 1052 fg 1012)

Really good tool mate, well done indeed

Cheers
:icon_cheers:


----------



## bignath

Ian, your spreadsheet is amazing. I have been wanting something like for a long time!

Just one thing though, and my apologies if i am asking something that has been asked before, but i can't get most of the buttons at the bottom of the main page to work. I can create a new recipe, but can't save it, can't delete any of the others, can't make recipe etc.. I keep getting this message:

"compile error:
can't find project or library"

how do i get these functions to work? Otherwise this is fantastic!!

cheers,

bignath


----------



## bignath

Big Nath said:


> Ian, your spreadsheet is amazing. I have been wanting something like for a long time!
> 
> Just one thing though, and my apologies if i am asking something that has been asked before, but i can't get most of the buttons at the bottom of the main page to work. I can create a new recipe, but can't save it, can't delete any of the others, can't make recipe etc.. I keep getting this message:
> 
> "compile error:
> can't find project or library"
> 
> how do i get these functions to work? Otherwise this is fantastic!!
> 
> cheers,
> 
> bignath
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> Don't worry mate! Sorted it out!
> Went to the Visual Basic by ALT + F11, and checked the macros under Tools-References, and noticed there was a listing with MISSING LIBRARY and there was a check box in it. I deselected it, and now all the buttons work.
> 
> Your spreadsheet is amazing!!!


----------



## the_yobbo

Big Nath said:


> EDIT:
> Don't worry mate! Sorted it out!
> Went to the Visual Basic by ALT + F11, and checked the macros under Tools-References, and noticed there was a listing with MISSING LIBRARY and there was a check box in it. I deselected it, and now all the buttons work.
> 
> Your spreadsheet is amazing!!!




AWESOME!!! at last I can save my recipes. Woohoo.


Ian, awesome spreadsheet yet again. 
As a request if you decided to work on it further, adding weight of priming sugar required for natural carbing kegs for a set CO2 vols, and the associated percentage alcohol. I beleive less sugar is used when natural carbonating kegs in comparison to bulk priming bottles.


----------



## ianh

The Muzz said:


> AWESOME!!! at last I can save my recipes. Woohoo.
> 
> 
> Ian, awesome spreadsheet yet again.
> As a request if you decided to work on it further, adding weight of priming sugar required for natural carbing kegs for a set CO2 vols, and the associated percentage alcohol. I beleive less sugar is used when natural carbonating kegs in comparison to bulk priming bottles.



Thanks for the comments. Your natural carbing of kegs is already there. Click on cell N18 and change the bottle to keg and N19 and change the dextrose to sugar.

cheers

Ian


----------



## the_yobbo

ianh said:


> Thanks for the comments. Your natural carbing of kegs is already there. Click on cell N18 and change the bottle to keg and N19 and change the dextrose to sugar.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ian



Ian, I love you.

I can't beleive thats been there the whole time. Never thought there'd be a dropdown menu on that spot. 

Playing with volumes and keg priming values, I assume the weight of dex required is based on the total brew volume and not what a cornie (or other keg at that matter) can hold. 
Due to the difference in priming dex required for bottling and kegging, if intending to bottle the excess brew that can't fit in the keg, I assume you would:
1) Adjust the ferment volume on spreadsheet to the volume held by the keg (18-19L) and add dextrose stated directly to keg.
2) Remaining brew can then be bottled and primed individually. (Or re-adjust ferment volume to volume left after filling keg and bulk prime remaining brew before bottling).

Seems logical enough to me, but please confirm or correct my assumptions.


----------



## ianh

The Muzz said:


> Ian, I love you.
> 
> I can't beleive thats been there the whole time. Never thought there'd be a dropdown menu on that spot.
> 
> Playing with volumes and keg priming values, I assume the weight of dex required is based on the total brew volume and not what a cornie (or other keg at that matter) can hold.
> Due to the difference in priming dex required for bottling and kegging, if intending to bottle the excess brew that can't fit in the keg, I assume you would:
> 1) Adjust the ferment volume on spreadsheet to the volume held by the keg (18-19L) and add dextrose stated directly to keg.
> 2) Remaining brew can then be bottled and primed individually. (Or re-adjust ferment volume to volume left after filling keg and bulk prime remaining brew before bottling).
> 
> Seems logical enough to me, but please confirm or correct my assumptions.


Sounds reasonable to me too. The light green coloured cells contain a drop-down list


----------



## the_yobbo

In regards to the boil volume and LME quantity required to acheive 1040 SG....
If doing a 6L boil volume, do you start with 6L of water and then add DME/LME? or Do you start with ~5.5L of water, add the specified DME/LME then top up to 6L?
The first option seems logical, but wasn't sure on what the calculations were based on. 

Just wanted to make sure I get it right for my second brew of Niells Centenamillo Ale.


----------



## kbe

The Muzz said:


> In regards to the boil volume and LME quantity required to acheive 1040 SG....
> If doing a 6L boil volume, do you start with 6L of water and then add DME/LME? or Do you start with ~5.5L of water, add the specified DME/LME then top up to 6L?
> The first option seems logical, but wasn't sure on what the calculations were based on.
> 
> Just wanted to make sure I get it right for my second brew of Niells Centenamillo Ale.



The way I read it, is that you make your boil volume up to that amount and then add the DME/LME.


----------



## Nodrog

hi Ian,

I just used your spreadsheet for the 1st time, and it was bloody fantastic, thankyou indeed. Not only did it help building a recipe, but also with a great simple overview of the process itself. 

There were 2 things which as a beginner I would have really like to have access to, so for the sake of continuous improvement I thought I'd mention them. I steeped some caramalt first, and used this as the base for the boil volume, but it had an unknown SG, and was warm. Trial and error got me close, ish, but a calculator that would let us enter the current SG reading, temp, and volume, and then show the amount of DME (g) that should be added to bring it to the target 1.040 would have been great.

is such a thing easily worked out?
I am pretty sure i've seen the calculations somewhere?

regardless, thanks indeed, I now have 20 litres of some heavenly smelling juice quietly doing its stuff downstairs in the garage.


----------



## ianh

Nodrog said:


> hi Ian,
> 
> I just used your spreadsheet for the 1st time, and it was bloody fantastic, thankyou indeed. Not only did it help building a recipe, but also with a great simple overview of the process itself.
> 
> There were 2 things which as a beginner I would have really like to have access to, so for the sake of continuous improvement I thought I'd mention them. I steeped some caramalt first, and used this as the base for the boil volume, but it had an unknown SG, and was warm. Trial and error got me close, ish, but a calculator that would let us enter the current SG reading, temp, and volume, and then show the amount of DME (g) that should be added to bring it to the target 1.040 would have been great.
> 
> is such a thing easily worked out?
> I am pretty sure i've seen the calculations somewhere?
> 
> regardless, thanks indeed, I now have 20 litres of some heavenly smelling juice quietly doing its stuff downstairs in the garage.



Hi Nodrog

Thanks for the comments.

The spreadsheet takes into account speciality grains when calculating the additional DME or LME that needs to be added to achieve 1.040. I just use the volume of my kettle (1.7 litres), 2 kettles of water to steep the grain and 4 kettles to sparge 6X 1.7 = 10.2 10 in round numbers. The other way is to add your required volume of water to your pot then use a stick or ruler to measure the depth. Then steep and sparge your grain pour into the pot and top up with water to the mark.

cheers

Ian


----------



## tavas

ianh said:


> Hi Nodrog
> 
> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> The spreadsheet takes into account speciality grains when calculating the additional DME or LME that needs to be added to achieve 1.040. I just use the volume of my kettle (1.7 litres), 2 kettles of water to steep the grain and 4 kettles to sparge 6X 1.7 = 10.2 10 in round numbers. The other way is to add your required volume of water to your pot then use a stick or ruler to measure the depth. Then steep and sparge your grain pour into the pot and top up with water to the mark.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ian



Hi Ian

Thanks for the spreadsheet. I am having 1 error when using the "Inventory" button. I keep getting an error in the Inventory subroutine; xlSortOnValues. Not sure if I need to activate/deactivate something.

Cheers


----------



## ianh

tavas said:


> Hi Ian
> 
> Thanks for the spreadsheet. I am having 1 error when using the "Inventory" button. I keep getting an error in the Inventory subroutine; xlSortOnValues. Not sure if I need to activate/deactivate something.
> 
> Cheers



Hi tavas

Thanks for the comment. Sounds as though something is wrong on the Inventory worksheet. You've not moved or deleted anything? Should have the heading Inventory on the top row and Grains Hops etc on the second row then the inventory of stuff is row 3 through 42 Columns A to S.

Suggest download another copy of spreadsheet and try Inventory first up. If still getting error pm me.

cheers

Ian


----------



## brente1982

Wow that spreadsheet is sensational, really helpful for an beginner like myself. Thanks heaps.

Might i suggest, for someone like myself who doesnt always understand the procedures, like how to steep properly, or get the water to the required temperature when boiling hops and stuff like that, just a written instruction on how to do them all. Would be much help and appreciated 


But overall, so far i think its fantastic

Cheers

Brent


----------



## chemacky

Has anyone tried using the spreadsheet with openoffice.org? After sorting out the first few errors by enabling macros, and visual basic... I'm getting a 'BASIC error' when trying to save a recipe.

Any ideas?


edit: awesome spreadsheet btw!!!


----------



## Shed101

brente1982 said:


> Might i suggest, for someone like myself who doesnt always understand the procedures, like how to steep properly, or get the water to the required temperature when boiling hops and stuff like that, just a written instruction on how to do them all. Would be much help and appreciated



Brent - in case you haven't found it yet, get yourself along to How to brew you'll find answers to some of those questions plus a bazillion other useful things there


----------



## michael_aussie

I have just stumbled onto these SS.
Can I suggest this thread should be stickied?? (air-locked).
From a noob's point of view, the SS looks like a fantastic consolidation of lots of important information.


----------



## shonks69

ianh said:


> I have updated the Kit & Extract Beer Designer spreadsheet to version 2.3. I have produced two versions 2.3a which has the AABC styles and 2.3b which has the BJCP styles as in the previous versions.
> 
> The update to the new version is mainly to fix problems which existed in version 2.2 plus I have just started using a Refractometer to calculate my sg's and have included some columns on the Brews worksheet for that.
> 
> Problems fixed include Inventory weights for Dextrose and Maltodextrin plus the Inventory yeast total. Fixed the problem with Inventory weights due to rounding errors, you thought you had 1.0 kg but spreadsheet had say 0.99999995 and then said you had insufficient when you did a recipe requiring 1.0kg.
> 
> There was a problem with the Hop drop-down list not covering all the hops listed.
> 
> Fixed a problem when you saved a recipe that already existed it was saved in the wrong place and consequently recipes appeared dotted round the Recipes worksheet.
> 
> View attachment 38824
> 
> 
> You will need to copy your existing Brews and Recipes to the new spreadsheet.
> 
> I left a couple of brews as examples on the Brews worksheet. If you are not going to use a Refractometer for sg's you can delete columns T to Y. Delete the 2 existing brews and then copy the rows from your old Brews worksheet to the new one. There are formulas and formatting in the Rows down to brew 100, if you have more brews than this you will need to copy the rows down.
> 
> If you leave columns T to Y on the Brews worksheet,then you will need copy your Brews across in two lots. First copy the Rows but only columns A to S and paste into the new Brews worksheet. Then copy the rows and columns T to Y from the old worksheet and past in Columns Z to AE on the new worksheet.
> 
> The recipes can be copied across to the new spreadsheet Recipes worksheet, do not transfer any that that appear to be located in odd spots, they should all be in sequence in Columns E to AO.
> 
> One done save your spreadsheet with a new name.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ian
> 
> Edit:
> 
> If you are using a version with the refractometer columns on the Brews worksheet, you need to change a line in the makerecipe macro to get the dextrose for bulk priming into the correct column. Near the end of the makerecipe macro is the line
> 
> ActiveCell.Offset(0, 19).Value = Worksheets("MAIN").Range("m19").Value
> 
> this needs to be changed to
> 
> ActiveCell.Offset(0, 25).Value = Worksheets("MAIN").Range("m19").Value
> 
> If you have problems doing this, you can just delete the dex bulk prime value in column V and put it in column AB each time you run the make recipe macro.



Hi Ian
Great work mate
How can I add extra types of grain/hopps to the spread sheet?

Cheers
Shonks :icon_cheers:


----------



## ianh

shonks69 said:


> Hi Ian
> Great work mate
> How can I add extra types of grain/hopps to the spread sheet?
> 
> Cheers
> Shonks :icon_cheers:



Hi Shonks

Thanks. You can add other ingredients.

For grains you need the ebc value. On the MAIN worksheet go down to cell O101 and you find the list of grains, just add you grain and its ebc value to the bottom of the list. Grain in O column ebc in P column.

Similar for hops you need the %AA value. On the MAIN worksheet go down to cell S101 and you find the list of hops, just add you hop and its %AA value to the bottom of the list. Hop in S column %AA in T column. If you hops have a different %AA value from the one in the spreadsheet, find the hop and change it's %AA value in the adjacent column.

You can add ingredients providing you don't reach the cells with the black border.

cheers

Ian


----------



## milestron

Hi there
First out this spreadsheet is a work of art - trully it has been one of the best tools for me to learn 'how everything fits together'.

My next brewing milestone I think will be trying a partial mash, I've been reading up a few articles on it. Will the spreadsheet work the same for partials ie I just put the grain amounts in same as specialty grains?

Cheers


----------



## peterl1981

ok i have just downloaded the KIT & EXTRACT BEER DESIGNER, bloody great, i can see where i stuffed up my last brew..

so going buy this designer for the recipe below 

i would add about DME to the boil untill i reach 1.040 then get up to a rolling boil then add yeast then 10 minutes more hops

then add the remaining of the 923g of DME or 1223 of LME

is the DME or LME extra or is it just from the can of 1.5Kg Coopers Light Malt Extract in recipe

1.7Kg Thomas Coopers Sparkling Ale 
1.5Kg Coopers Light Malt Extract 
15g amarillo @ 15mins 
15g amarillo @ 5 mins 
15g amarillo dry hopped in secondary 
Yeast - US-05 

hope you can help as my last brew was very weak and dont wantr to stuff it up again

cheers
lynchman


----------



## Lodan

Make sure you don't add your yeast to the boil, that will kill the little guys. Wait until you've done everything and cooled the wort down. The DME/LME will just be some of the malt that you planned on using in the recipe, no additional amount needed.

Looks like a tasty mod recipe of the DS JSGA


----------



## peterl1981

yeah its a james squire golden ale hope it works out


----------



## shonks69

ianh said:


> Hi Shonks
> 
> Thanks. You can add other ingredients.
> 
> For grains you need the ebc value. On the MAIN worksheet go down to cell O101 and you find the list of grains, just add you grain and its ebc value to the bottom of the list. Grain in O column ebc in P column.
> 
> Similar for hops you need the %AA value. On the MAIN worksheet go down to cell S101 and you find the list of hops, just add you hop and its %AA value to the bottom of the list. Hop in S column %AA in T column. If you hops have a different %AA value from the one in the spreadsheet, find the hop and change it's %AA value in the adjacent column.
> 
> You can add ingredients providing you don't reach the cells with the black border.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ian



Thanks Ian
You must of invested a great deal of hours designing this spreadsheet.

Cheers mate :icon_cheers:


----------



## ianh

shonks69 said:


> Thanks Ian
> You must of invested a great deal of hours designing this spreadsheet.
> 
> Cheers mate :icon_cheers:



Investing a few more hours, working on version 3, one of the advantages of being retired you can work on what you want. Brewday today.

cheers

Ian


----------



## Dazza_devil

G'day Ian,
Would it be possible to include some other ingredients or adjuncts in your spreadsheet Ian? I'm just punching in a Belgian Dubbel, playing around with different possibilities and wouldn't mind being able to put some Dark Belgian Candy Syrup into the equation. There is a lot of detail on it's makeup on the Craftbrewer website but I'm not sure if it's possible to figure it all in to your spreadsheet.


----------



## ianh

Boagsy said:


> G'day Ian,
> Would it be possible to include some other ingredients or adjuncts in your spreadsheet Ian? I'm just punching in a Belgian Dubbel, playing around with different possibilities and wouldn't mind being able to put some Dark Belgian Candy Syrup into the equation. There is a lot of detail on it's makeup on the Craftbrewer website but I'm not sure if it's possible to figure it all in to your spreadsheet.



Hi Boagsy

Looking at changing the Dextrin and Maltodextrin slots to Adjuncts, so there will be 4 speciality grains and two adjuncts. Then extending the number of hop additions to 8. Requires a major rewrite for the SGs plus rewrites for the recipes etc,

When are we going to catch up?

cheers

Ian


----------



## shonks69

ianh said:


> Investing a few more hours, working on version 3, one of the advantages of being retired you can work on what you want. Brewday today.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ian



Good on ya mate :icon_cheers:


----------



## chemacky

Amazing spreadsheet! I use it all the time. Can I suggest a way to 'export recipe to text' for ease of posting onto places like here? I tried the old copy and paste from the "recipes" tab, but it doesn't come out quite as desired...

If there is a way to do this already, please forgive me, but also tell me how as I'm clearly incapable of finding it myself!


----------



## kelbygreen

yeah more hop additions would be good been doing a few IPA and have just started to record my brews on paper as not enough hop places. Also hops like citra and a few others are not in the hop selection so gets confusing lol. But its still good to work it out on style as the hop additions i cant fit are mostly dry hop or last min so no ibu change well minimal anyway


----------



## ianh

kelbygreen said:


> yeah more hop additions would be good been doing a few IPA and have just started to record my brews on paper as not enough hop places. Also hops like citra and a few others are not in the hop selection so gets confusing lol. But its still good to work it out on style as the hop additions i cant fit are mostly dry hop or last min so no ibu change well minimal anyway



You should always record your brews, how can you try an repeat that fantastic brew if you have no record.

You can increase the number of hops on the spreadsheet. Copy the last hop box (b31 to g31) down say another 2 rows then go to cell K14 and change the formula, replace g31 with g33. You have to enter the weights and times manually as the spin bars don't copy.

The extra hops and weights are not included in the Brew sheet, recipes or as Brew comments, however on the Brew sheet when you make the recipe you could include then either by editing the existing comment associated with the beer name or add an additional comment in the hop column.

Also you can add hops or other ingredients to the spreadsheet. For a hop on the MAIN worksheet go to Column S and row 176 (think 1st blank row) add your hop and the associated %AA in column T. Then it will appear in your hop list. You can add about another 20 hops before you you need to make other changes.

If you or anyone wants extra hops just pm me. I generally use the Craftbrewer list to add new ones.

The next version will take a while as it requires major changes.

cheers

Ian


----------



## Shed101

ianh said:


> The next version will take a while as it requires major changes.



Ooooh, you've got us all excited now! A new version!

Time to set up a paypal account for donations to your brewing expenses I reckon.


----------



## Murdoch

Any chance of adding Morgans Wheat Malt to the LME menu Ian ?


----------



## Mutton Chops

Awesome work Ian, thanks for your efforts!

:kooi:


----------



## ianh

Mutton Chops said:


> Awesome work Ian, thanks for your efforts!
> 
> :kooi:



Glad you like it and welcome to AHB


----------



## AntCoop

Ianh, awesome work on this spread sheet mate.

I use this a lot with extract brewing and its magic to formulate recipes with the different hop AA%'s and malt profiles.

Would it be possible to add Coopers ND STANDARD malt as well in the LME drop down list?

The coopers web site says the ND standard is 70 - 120 EBC similar to the light dry malt listed 60 - 140 EBC

Looking forward to the next version.

Cheers Coops :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Dazza_devil

Moving to partials and will miss using this spreadsheet to construct my recipes. It's been a fantastic tool and helped me a lot to develop my brews. Cheers Ian.
I found this http://beercalculus.hopville.com/recipe which looks like another handy tool and contains base malts with efficiency calculations etc. I reckon Ian could come up with a pretty good version which incoorporated this into his spreadsheet if he felt so inclined.


----------



## enuun

Hey guys,

I am getting an error that does not allow me to save my recipes
it tells me that the macro"...module1 saver recipe" is not found.
I am using Office 2008 for Mac. Anyone has a similar error?

Cheers


----------



## drfad

enuun said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am getting an error that does not allow me to save my recipes
> it tells me that the macro"...module1 saver recipe" is not found.
> I am using Office 2008 for Mac. Anyone has a similar error?
> 
> Cheers




Saving isn't a problem for me but the Inventory button comes up with a "Compile Error: Variable not defined", and the Make Recipe comes up with "Run time error 13: Type mismatch".  

Excel 2003 on PC here


----------



## Tilt

Ian - I want to add my thanks and compliments to the many others for your work here.
I've used your spreadsheet a couple of times and its quick, informative and intuitive.
Its pretty apparent its made by a brewer for brewers!
Cheers
Mark


----------



## Boondy

enuun said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am getting an error that does not allow me to save my recipes
> it tells me that the macro"...module1 saver recipe" is not found.
> I am using Office 2008 for Mac. Anyone has a similar error?
> 
> Cheers



Yeah, the Visual Basic macros aren't supported on the mac.
I just save a new copy of the entire spreadsheet with every recipe.

Great spreadsheet. Makes life heaps easier for clowns like me!


----------



## a1149913

Hey great spreadsheet. Just wondering if its possible to add new recipes? Also is it possible to combine the AABC with the BJCP one?

Thanks, Jacob


----------



## ianh

Jacob Thomas said:


> Hey great spreadsheet. Just wondering if its possible to add new recipes? Also is it possible to combine the AABC with the BJCP one?
> 
> Thanks, Jacob



First welcome to AHB Jacob. Thanks for the comment, yes you can add new recipes, but it would be difficult to combine the AABC and BJCP spreadsheets as there are more classes in the AABC one. 

I originally did the spreadsheet before I knew of the AABC guidelines but I now use the AABC one.

cheers

Ian


----------



## a1149913

> First welcome to AHB Jacob. Thanks for the comment, yes you can add new recipes, but it would be difficult to combine the AABC and BJCP spreadsheets as there are more classes in the AABC one.
> 
> I originally did the spreadsheet before I knew of the AABC guidelines but I now use the AABC one.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ian



Thanks, I'm glad i found this site!

As for adding recipes, do i just add them to the beer styles tab with the appropriate units? Will they automatically be added to the list on the main tab or will i have to update the list?

Thanks

EDIT: By recipes i meant beer styles. Sorry!


----------



## ianh

Jacob Thomas said:


> Thanks, I'm glad i found this site!
> 
> As for adding recipes, do i just add them to the beer styles tab with the appropriate units? Will they automatically be added to the list on the main tab or will i have to update the list?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> EDIT: By recipes i meant beer styles. Sorry!



You can add a style to the spreadsheet. It will take an additional 17 (AABC, assume BJCP till take similar but not looked) without the need to change formulas and ranges.

To add a style you need to add it to the Beer Styles worksheet with all the data associated with that style. This is where the spreadsheet picks up the OG,FG, IBU and Colour data etc from.

You also need to add the style name to the list on the Main worksheet. The list of styles in in Column AC starting at row 101, I am using the AABC version and the last name is in cell AC181, just put the name in cell AC182 (best way is to copy name from Beer Styles worksheet eliminate typos).

cheers

Ian


----------



## drfad

ianh said:


> You can add a style to the spreadsheet. It will take an additional 17 (AABC, assume BJCP till take similar but not looked) without the need to change formulas and ranges.
> 
> To add a style you need to add it to the Beer Styles worksheet with all the data associated with that style. This is where the spreadsheet picks up the OG,FG, IBU and Colour data etc from.
> 
> You also need to add the style name to the list on the Main worksheet. The list of styles in in Column AC starting at row 101, I am using the AABC version and the last name is in cell AC181, just put the name in cell AC182 (best way is to copy name from Beer Styles worksheet eliminate typos).
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ian



Hi Ian, great spreadsheet. My only problem is the Inventory button comes up with a "Compile Error: Variable not defined", and the Make Recipe comes up with "Run time error 13: Type mismatch".  I've got excel 2003 on PC and no fiddling seems to fix it.


----------



## ianh

drfad said:


> Hi Ian, great spreadsheet. My only problem is the Inventory button comes up with a "Compile Error: Variable not defined", and the Make Recipe comes up with "Run time error 13: Type mismatch".  I've got excel 2003 on PC and no fiddling seems to fix it.



Hi drfad

Without knowing more details sorry can't help. What I suggest is you try and run the two macros in question in debug mode (google is your friend) then you can narrow it down to find the variable causing problems and where the type mismatch occurs.

Presume you have downloaded another copy from AHB and tried running that before making any changes.

Ian


----------



## drfad

No worries, thanks mate. I'll have a bit of a look.

CJ


----------



## Old_Bob

I just downloaded the spreadsheets and had a bit of a play with them. Although I am still getting my head around the different beer styles and brewing terminology, this looks like a fantastic tool and is something I have been after for ages. I tried plugging in a few of my old recipes and the spreadsheet showed a couple of deficiencies that I had noted to change in future brews (eg Note! more bittering and hop flavour required).

As I once built a database application to run my business (job recording, parts inventory, parts ordering, customer database, invoicing etc) a few years back, I have an insight into the time and effort that goes into a project like this and how that it can become an all consuming entity if you are not careful. 
Thanks for such a fantastic tool, and I'm sure my brew efforts will be a lot more consistant in the future
Cheers
Bob


----------



## roverfj1200

First Thanks Ian this is a great tool''

I have however noticed that the flavour profile treats dex the same as malt. and may be a trap for some...

Or am I not using it right..

Cheers


----------



## philw

enuun said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am getting an error that does not allow me to save my recipes
> it tells me that the macro"...module1 saver recipe" is not found.
> I am using Office 2008 for Mac. Anyone has a similar error?
> 
> Cheers




M$ now have Office 2011 for the Mac they had removed macro's from 2008 as it was in 2004 however due to complaints it is back it is all working under that for me on my Mac 

good thing is it is cheeper than the last version as well. B) 



Well done Ian this is very cool


----------



## ianh

drfad said:


> Hi Ian, great spreadsheet. My only problem is the Inventory button comes up with a "Compile Error: Variable not defined", and the Make Recipe comes up with "Run time error 13: Type mismatch".  I've got excel 2003 on PC and no fiddling seems to fix it.



Hi drfad

I think I have found a problem relating to the error 13 for Make Recipe macro. I normally use bulk prime with dextrose and have no problems, however if I turn bulk prime off and leave dextrose in cell N19 I get error 13 as you did.

If you change the dextrose in cell N19 to sugar the error disappears.

Can you check on your copy to see if this fixes the problem.

cheers

Ian


----------



## Yob

this may well be a very stupid question.. but Im gunna ask anyway.. Ian.. why can I not find Wheat Malt in the grains list? er.. Im using v2.3a.. sorry i fthis has been covered..

:icon_cheers:


----------



## drfad

ianh said:


> Hi drfad
> 
> I think I have found a problem relating to the error 13 for Make Recipe macro. I normally use bulk prime with dextrose and have no problems, however if I turn bulk prime off and leave dextrose in cell N19 I get error 13 as you did.
> 
> If you change the dextrose in cell N19 to sugar the error disappears.
> 
> Can you check on your copy to see if this fixes the problem.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ian



Excellent! It now works...sort of. It tells me I don;t have any of the ingredients. 

I'm going to ask a really stupid question now and I thank you for your deity like patience... Is the Inventory button contingent on me putting stuff into the inventory tab, or does the button lead to a form or something to enter my on hand stock?


----------



## ianh

drfad said:


> Excellent! It now works...sort of. It tells me I don;t have any of the ingredients.
> 
> I'm going to ask a really stupid question now and I thank you for your deity like patience... Is the Inventory button contingent on me putting stuff into the inventory tab, or does the button lead to a form or something to enter my on hand stock?



The Inventory button puts things into the Inventory worksheet and when you Make Recipe it checks the Inventory and if all there removes them.

iamozziyob wheat malt is not in the grains list as it is not a specialty malt. i.e. it requires mashing not steeping. They is a Caramel Wheat malt and a Chocolate Wheat malt in the list both can be steeped.

cheers

Ian


----------



## Yob

ianh said:


> iamozziyob wheat malt is not in the grains list as it is not a specialty malt. i.e. it requires mashing not steeping. They is a Caramel Wheat malt and a Chocolate Wheat malt in the list both can be steeped.
> Ian



thought it to be something like that, thanks man


----------



## waggastew

Awesome spreadsheet Ian! Have been using it alot to plan my brews.

Unfortunately I encountered a problem when I went to open it tonight. Basically it is not launching. Was working perfectly a week ago. I downloaded your latest version but still no go.....

I am on a Mac using OSX 10.5.8 and running MS excel 2004. Excel updated last night so I think it may have a caused the problem. If you hear anything on the grapevine re: this problem let me know.

In the meantime I will have to download it onto my PC.

Stew


----------



## philw

waggastew said:


> Awesome spreadsheet Ian! Have been using it alot to plan my brews.
> 
> Unfortunately I encountered a problem when I went to open it tonight. Basically it is not launching. Was working perfectly a week ago. I downloaded your latest version but still no go.....
> 
> I am on a Mac using OSX 10.5.8 and running MS excel 2004. Excel updated last night so I think it may have a caused the problem. If you hear anything on the grapevine re: this problem let me know.
> 
> In the meantime I will have to download it onto my PC.
> 
> Stew




what is the error you are getting when opening the file, the last update they did for '04 was a security one back in October I think

also will Excel open ?


----------



## waggastew

Excel opens OK. This is what happens:

1. Open the beer spreadsheet. This message comes up (as usual):







2. I click 'Enable Macros' (as usual) and then this window comes up:






3. This window then appears to process repeatedly for about 10 seconds






4. The main excel menu bar appears but no spreadsheet appears or is open?

Dunno? 

Thanks for the help


----------



## drfad

ianh said:


> The Inventory button puts things into the Inventory worksheet and when you Make Recipe it checks the Inventory and if all there removes them.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ian




For some reason I keep getting the same error when I click the inventory button.


----------



## Housecat

Hi all,

I am just trying out the spread sheet and was wondering about the BEER STYLE tab, I have put together a brew with a can of Coopers IPA and a can of Coopers Lager (don't ask, I just wanted to try it!!) and used the IPA yeast.

Anyway, I'm wondering what to do for the style, when I change it, it chaanges eveything, (OG, FG %Alc etc) What do you all sugest I put the style as? it came out at 1.052 OG and I put in 25g of Cascade Hops.


tia

HC


----------



## Yob

anybody know what the approx ratio is for the coopers BE1 and BE2 might be.. ie % od dextrose/maltodextrin/LDME?

Ive been plugging into the spreadheet what I "think" it might be but Im probably off... <_< .. beers been tasting OK though so no great drama.. have been going with feels right and tastes right but it would be handy to know actual figures... 

Ive picked up a few BE1's on sale and intend on using them  


:icon_offtopic: 

Im going for a side by side comparison for the next brews... 2 x 20lt cubes which I will probably squeese 23lt's out of with a blow off tube.. eeach.. should be fun... it's going to be a great summer!!

thoughts appreciated.


----------



## fuddnuddler

iamozziyob said:


> anybody know what the approx ratio is for the coopers BE1 and BE2 might be.. ie % od dextrose/maltodextrin/LDME?




*BE1* contains 60% Dextrose and 40% Matodextrin
*BE2* contains 250g Light Dry Malt, 500g Dextrose and 250g Maltodextrin.

cheers


----------



## Impy

Awesome work Ian, i'm having fun plugging in recipe ideas.

One usability note though, not on the spreadsheet itself but the forum thread. You should edit your first entry to include all the versions of the sheet as it comes out. It's fairly standard forum practice for this kind of thing. At the moment tracking down the latest version is a round about process of going back to the first page, then finding the page reference, then going to the right page, then scrolling down to find your post. It would be better if all the versions were neatly located on the first post.


----------



## manticle

Forum has a time limit on edits so while he'd probably like to, he can't with the forum in its current format.


----------



## shavey147

Hi Ian,

first off, this spreadsheet is amazing and has been a big help in planning out some future brews. I seem to have a similar issue with mismatch errors being generated when using the 'make recipe' button. Running in debug mode everything runs well until the spreadsheet has to start removing items from the inventory and then spits out the mismatch error. Not sure if will make a difference, but I'm running Excel 2007.
Cheers


----------



## Impy

manticle said:


> Forum has a time limit on edits so while he'd probably like to, he can't with the forum in its current format.



Can't he message an admin with the text to add to the first post?


----------



## a1149913

Hi ian, i've come across some problems with the spreadsheet. I'm not sure if its just me but i have 4 difference recipes. I've found that when you change the weight of the kit used it'll change it for all recipes not just the one currently open. 

Any fixes?

Thanks


----------



## ianh

Impy said:


> Can't he message an admin with the text to add to the first post?



As the latest version generally has fixes as well as new bits, so asked Admin to point the first post at the latest version. Not familiar with forum protocol but certainly don't want to be trying to answer questions on earlier versions.

cheers

Ian


----------



## ianh

Jacob Thomas said:


> Hi ian, i've come across some problems with the spreadsheet. I'm not sure if its just me but i have 4 difference recipes. I've found that when you change the weight of the kit used it'll change it for all recipes not just the one currently open.
> 
> Any fixes?
> 
> Thanks



The spreadsheet picks up the Kit weight from the Main worksheet cells E101:E147 if you change the weight there it will be used every time that kit is used whether it is in a saved recipe or a newly created one.


----------



## kelbygreen

I noticed that the hop AA% does this to not with just that variety but all. Although I am using linux and open office and a error comes up every time I change weights also the EBC wont work shows all brews black lol gives me IBU and OG so thats about what I need


----------



## ianh

kelbygreen said:


> I noticed that the hop AA% does this to not with just that variety but all. Although I am using linux and open office and a error comes up every time I change weights also the EBC wont work shows all brews black lol gives me IBU and OG so thats about what I need



Problem is probably Open Office, I know most of the macros don't run correctly in Open Office. When you alter a kit, malt or grain or their weights a macro automatically runs to update the colour.


----------



## roverfj1200

kelbygreen said:


> I noticed that the hop AA% does this to not with just that variety but all. Although I am using linux and open office and a error comes up every time I change weights also the EBC wont work shows all brews black lol gives me IBU and OG so thats about what I need



Irun crossover and office 2000 and all works sweet....


----------



## a1149913

Hi, the spreadsheet doesn't seem to pick up the weights from those cells. I have to manually put the weight of the can in ( cell c6). 
This will then change all the weights of other cans in other recipes i've made.

Also one other thing, is there any way to alter the brewhouse efficiency factor? The OG predictions are off but a few points. It predicted 1.049 but i was up around the 1.055 once i finished!

Thanks



ianh said:


> The spreadsheet picks up the Kit weight from the Main worksheet cells E101:E147 if you change the weight there it will be used every time that kit is used whether it is in a saved recipe or a newly created one.


----------



## kelbygreen

I have office 2007 on my latop and on dual boot on this but cant be arsed getting the laptop or rebooting so I use open office. As I say I only use it to check a recipe and I dont save my recipes I right them all into a book so if comp crashes I can still get to them  plus having recipes spread over 3 hard drives and 2 computers gets a bit confusing.


----------



## toadskin

How do I account for 1kg of Brewcraft Kit Converter 66. Is there somewhere that I can find out what the make up of BKC 66 is?


----------



## philw

waggastew said:


> Excel opens OK. This is what happens:
> 
> 1. Open the beer spreadsheet. This message comes up (as usual):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. I click 'Enable Macros' (as usual) and then this window comes up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. This window then appears to process repeatedly for about 10 seconds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. The main excel menu bar appears but no spreadsheet appears or is open?
> 
> Dunno?
> 
> Thanks for the help




sorry it has taken a while to reply 


try going to the window menu in excel and see if it is there and open and the window for the spread sheet is just not being seen then try arrange to see if it shows up


----------



## Impy

Whenever I open this spreadsheet on either my work or home PCs (different version of excel) it crashes regardless of whether I enable or disable macros. Is this a know problem with a work-around?


----------



## going down a hill

Hi Ian

Just thought I'd say thanks for a great little brew resource, I will be using it for my next brew. 

You have done something that I thought was impossible, make excel interesting.

Cheers


----------



## ianh

going down a hill said:


> Hi Ian
> 
> Just thought I'd say thanks for a great little brew resource, I will be using it for my next brew.
> 
> You have done something that I thought was impossible, make excel interesting.
> 
> Cheers



Thanks for the comments, Excel has always been interesting.

Been away a few weeks hopefully have version 3 available shortly, includes adjuncts which I don't use so makes testing a little difficult.

cheers

Ian


----------



## Yob

ianh said:


> hopefully have version 3 available shortly



 heads off to mark callender for "shortly" and crack open another fabulous brew that was greatly assisted by your 'old' version... which seems to end up on any computer I visit on a regular basis  

bless all that you brew Iann ya blood's worth botteling.. or kegging, which ever you'd prefer


----------



## ianh

Hi All

Decided to upload Version 3 of the spreadsheet as it is difficult for me to test as I don't use adjuncts nor use do I use 8 hops in a brew.

View attachment My_Kit___Extract_Beer_Designer_V3.0a.xls


Version 3 replaces the old Dextrose and Maltodextrin with those two slots being used for adjuncts and increases the number of hops slots to 8.

These changes have flow on effects.

If you want to copy your recipes across from the previous version and you have more than 10 recipes, then you will need to insert 4 rows between each set of 10 recipes. Start the the highest number first and work back. You will also need (if more than 18 recipes) to cut and paste the data in Columns A & B so there are no gaps.

If copying Brews across. You need to add the old Dextrose and Maltodextrin weights together in one column and then delete the other column before copying them across. In the version 3 there is just one column for adjuncts.

The Inventory sheet has changed and you will need to re-enter your inventory.

This will be the last version of the spreadsheet except to fix problems as I am moving on to BIAB, for which I may develop a spreadsheet.

cheers

Ian


----------



## going down a hill

You have built a great resource.

Cheers!


----------



## MarkyMark

Thanks Ian.

Love the spreadsheet and use it all the time.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Impy

ianh said:


> cheers
> 
> Ian



Thanks for the updated version. 

I had issues copying the recipes from the old version to the new one until I worked out that you had set up a quick-key on the recipes sheet to interpret Ctrl-C as something other than "copy" which caused crashes and DLL errors and invalid object reference errors.

*Copying error work-around*
If anyone else has problems just highlight the recipes you want to copy from the old version and "right-click copy" rather than using ctrl-c.


Another problem I found since I'm using office 2003 you've got a library reference to Office 12 which makes the document fail constantly after the first time opening. 

*"DLL Failed to Open" and "Document not saved" errors*
Open the document and don't enable macros when prompted. Press Alt-F11 which will open the Visual Basic editor. Click on "tools > References" you will see a list of references with ticks next to them. Untick the one that has "Missing" at the start. Click ok, and save the document and close it. Open it again, and enable macros and it will work.


----------



## ianh

Impy said:


> Thanks for the updated version.
> 
> I had issues copying the recipes from the old version to the new one until I worked out that you had set up a quick-key on the recipes sheet to interpret Ctrl-C as something other than "copy" which caused crashes and DLL errors and invalid object reference errors.
> 
> *Copying error work-around*
> If anyone else has problems just highlight the recipes you want to copy from the old version and "right-click copy" rather than using ctrl-c.
> 
> 
> Another problem I found since I'm using office 2003 you've got a library reference to Office 12 which makes the document fail constantly after the first time opening.
> 
> *"DLL Failed to Open" and "Document not saved" errors*
> Open the document and don't enable macros when prompted. Press Alt-F11 which will open the Visual Basic editor. Click on "tools > References" you will see a list of references with ticks next to them. Untick the one that has "Missing" at the start. Click ok, and save the document and close it. Open it again, and enable macros and it will work.



Thanks for that Impy

I don't remember setting anything up like that but then I don't use keyboard shortcuts.

The Spreadsheet was done using Excel 2007 but was saved as a 2003 spreadsheet to cater for older versions of Excel which could explain the reference to Office 12.

cheers

Ian


----------



## Pistol

G'day Ian, some help if possible please.

I am legally blind and use a screen reader (my computer talks to me).

I just wondered if you could knock a quick guide of how to use the spreadsheet, I have looked it and think half figured it out, but there are so many fields I'm a bit lost.

much appreciated for any help.

thanks,


----------



## ianh

Pistol said:


> G'day Ian, some help if possible please.
> 
> I am legally blind and use a screen reader (my computer talks to me).
> 
> I just wondered if you could knock a quick guide of how to use the spreadsheet, I have looked it and think half figured it out, but there are so many fields I'm a bit lost.
> 
> much appreciated for any help.
> 
> thanks,



Hi Pistol

PM sent


----------



## Pistol

ianh said:


> Hi Pistol
> 
> PM sent





G'day Ian, just like to give you a big thanks, am now using the spreadsheet to design my future brews.


----------



## ianh

Pistol said:


> G'day Ian, just like to give you a big thanks, am now using the spreadsheet to design my future brews.



Glad to hear you sorted it out.

cheers

Ian


----------



## Pistol

G'day Ian or anyone, just wondered what's the difference between the IBU on J14 and the calculated IBU on J21?

thanks,


----------



## ianh

Pistol said:


> G'day Ian or anyone, just wondered what's the difference between the IBU on J14 and the calculated IBU on J21?
> 
> thanks,



The IBU J14 is the calculated one for the recipe. The one in J21 is a calculated one connected to on beer balance. Here is the website where I think I got the info from.

http://beercolor.netfirms.com/balance.html

cheers

Ian


----------



## beerandgarden

Thanks Ian for the awesome beer recipe tool. I have a question for you - how can I add more hops lines? I tried just dragging down the cells from the hops tables but that doesn't really work - the IBU don't get added into the IBU total and when you save it, it saves the extra values for all the recipes instead of just the recipe they belong to.


----------



## ianh

beerandgarden said:


> Thanks Ian for the awesome beer recipe tool. I have a question for you - how can I add more hops lines? I tried just dragging down the cells from the hops tables but that doesn't really work - the IBU don't get added into the IBU total and when you save it, it saves the extra values for all the recipes instead of just the recipe they belong to.



*In version 3 you have 8 hop entries*. If you need more all I can suggest is if you are adding more than one hops at the same time, say 60 minutes, then add a new hop to the list on the MAIN worksheet cell S100 down that is a combination of the names and %AA values.

cheers

Ian


----------



## shavey147

beerandgarden said:


> Thanks Ian for the awesome beer recipe tool. I have a question for you - how can I add more hops lines? I tried just dragging down the cells from the hops tables but that doesn't really work - the IBU don't get added into the IBU total and when you save it, it saves the extra values for all the recipes instead of just the recipe they belong to.



To get the additional IBU to calculate you will need to change the formula in cell K14 to add in the additional cells that you are adding. The original formula should read something like =INT((SUM(G26:G31,F6:F7))*10)/10 to get the additional rows into the calculation, just change G31 to the last row that you have added.

Hope this helps


----------



## ianh

shavey147 said:


> To get the additional IBU to calculate you will need to change the formula in cell K14 to add in the additional cells that you are adding. The original formula should read something like =INT((SUM(G26:G31,F6:F7))*10)/10 to get the additional rows into the calculation, just change G31 to the last row that you have added.
> 
> Hope this helps



Hi

Yes that adds them OK for calculating IBU's but not saved in recipes or added to Brewday worksheet.


----------



## shavey147

ianh said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes that adds them OK for calculating IBU's but not saved in recipes or added to Brewday worksheet.




Good point Ian, I hadn't actually thought that far ahead. If I had I would have remembered there's a lot of work in the macros to carry across the additional rows to the recipes & brewday sheets.

Oh well, time for another home brew :icon_cheers:


----------



## michael_aussie

wow .. amazing spread sheet.
ty for writing this.


----------



## Amber Fluid

Yes it is a great spreadsheet. Although I did notice the Coopers Euro Lager is not listed


----------



## michael_aussie

What is the reason why the Murtons data not brought forward?
Is there anything we can do to fix this?

http://www.muntons.com/homebeer/countries/...nsr_ybitter.htm

This has data for the cans.

What is the difference between IBU and EBU??


----------



## ianh

michael_aussie said:


> What is the reason why the Murtons data not brought forward?
> Is there anything we can do to fix this?
> 
> http://www.muntons.com/homebeer/countries/...nsr_ybitter.htm
> 
> This has data for the cans.
> 
> What is the difference between IBU and EBU??



You can add any data you want. Kits just add to MAIN worksheet Cells B100:E200. You need Kit name EBC, IBU (EBU is the same) and the weight.

cheers

Ian


----------



## Shifter

Cracking spread sheet, although have a little difficulty with my Mac, but it does work. Great for calculating IBU etc.

Thanks Ian.


----------



## Michael van Wijk

Hi Ian, I'm new to using your spreadsheet and it's amazing. I have noticed though, that the hop %AA on the main tab does not correspond to the Hops %AA on the hops tab. E.g. Cascade is 5.8% on the Hops tab but when I select it on the Main tab it pulls up 7.8% AA. Is there a way of fixing this? Thanks...


----------



## ianh

Michael van Wijk said:


> Hi Ian, I'm new to using your spreadsheet and it's amazing. I have noticed though, that the hop %AA on the main tab does not correspond to the Hops %AA on the hops tab. E.g. Cascade is 5.8% on the Hops tab but when I select it on the Main tab it pulls up 7.8% AA. Is there a way of fixing this? Thanks...



Hi Michael

The %AA value on the Main worksheet is the only one that matters as that is the value used in the calculations. The Hops worksheet is basically for information, but you can change any of the values to match your hops.


----------



## Green-Lobster

Hi Ian, I use honey too, can I just enter a value for dextrose or maltodextrin to make the calculations work?

Thanks for the spreadsheet.

Green



mfdu said:


> one question - wwhat do i do with honey additions? is there something i can use to approximate honey in the final summing?
> 
> chris.
> 
> ps. loving v.2.1 !!!


----------



## mwd

Honey is nearly all fermentable so subbing dextrose or sucrose should be good.

Maltodextrin is according to the net non fermentable and increases 'thickness' or mouthfeel of the beer it also increases both OG and FG of a brew.


----------



## domix

Thanks Ian for this spreadsheet. Been using it for a few months now and find it indispensable when planning brews.
Great work.


----------



## ianh

Green-lobster said:


> Hi Ian, I use honey too, can I just enter a value for dextrose or maltodextrin to make the calculations work?
> 
> Thanks for the spreadsheet.
> 
> Green



Assuming you are using version 3.0 (in post 352) Honey should be in the Adjuct dropdown list. From memory its about 80% sucrose plus liquid.

cheers

Ian


----------



## Green-Lobster

Thanks for the speedy response, Ian. I had been too speedy, downloaded v2.3 - got 3.0 now and all is well with the world. 

Cheers,

Green.



ianh said:


> Assuming you are using version 3.0 (in post 352) Honey should be in the Adjuct dropdown list. From memory its about 80% sucrose plus liquid.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ian


----------



## kymba

hey ian, thanks for the spreadsheet - it rocks

one addition i am trying to make is a 'brix' section that will list OG, FG, uncorrected FG and 1 degree before FG (so i can dump into a keg and get at this point and get free c02)

however i am a total mathtard, and can't get anything to work


cheers

kymba


----------



## ianh

kymba said:


> hey ian, thanks for the spreadsheet - it rocks
> 
> one addition i am trying to make is a 'brix' section that will list OG, FG, uncorrected FG and 1 degree before FG (so i can dump into a keg and get at this point and get free c02)
> 
> however i am a total mathtard, and can't get anything to work
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> kymba



Hi

Thanks. Not sure whether that would work in practice as the yeast needs time to clean up itself after fermentation. But you could try it by putting numbers in the Final Brix column till you match the predicted FG then add one.

To me it would be better to let the brew ferment fully and then do a bulk prime with dextrose on the keg. If you don't want to bulk prime the whole brew just change the ferment volume to 19 litres to get the weight of dextrose that needs to be added to the keg.

cheers

Ian


----------



## kalbarluke

Is this spreadsheet available on mac? I used to use it when I had a PC and downloaded it on mac but it doesn't seem to work very well. The figures come up but the calculations don't work. I have not read the entire 20 pages but I did a quick search and found no reply. 
It would also be handy as an iphone app. Are there any apps that are similar to this very good spreadsheet?


----------



## waggastew

kalbarluke said:


> Is this spreadsheet available on mac? I used to use it when I had a PC and downloaded it on mac but it doesn't seem to work very well. The figures come up but the calculations don't work. I have not read the entire 20 pages but I did a quick search and found no reply.
> It would also be handy as an iphone app. Are there any apps that are similar to this very good spreadsheet?



I am using version 2.2 on my Mac and it runs OK. Newer version seem to be a bit of a problem though.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

while you're at it is there a version for my commodore 64?


----------



## kalbarluke

mayor of mildura said:


> while you're at it is there a version for my commodore 64?



Yes, but it can only be purchased on cassette.

Thanks waggastew, I'll give version 2.2 a go.


----------



## pdfarrell

Any chance of adding a third of fourth line for adjuncts ?


----------



## kalbarluke

kalbarluke said:


> Thanks waggastew, I'll give version 2.2 a go.



Still no dice. I should add that I'm trying to open it using "Numbers", mac's dodgy spreadsheet program. It's not my computer and I don't have access to excel atm.
Will keep looking for a solution. If I find one, I'll let you know.


----------



## Mayor of Mildura

kalbarluke said:


> Yes, but it can only be purchased on cassette.


----------



## dbrewer

I think open office works on the Mac (?) which you can download for free and it should have no problem opening this excel based file.

Great spreadsheet this, and good how it's been left unprotected so we can all have a play around with it. This means I can add some kits from here in the UK!

:icon_cheers:


----------



## ianh

dbrewer said:


> I think open office works on the Mac (?) which you can download for free and it should have no problem opening this excel based file.
> 
> Great spreadsheet this, and good how it's been left unprotected so we can all have a play around with it. This means I can add some kits from here in the UK!
> 
> :icon_cheers:



Thanks and welcome to the forum. Unfortunately the macros don't run under Open Office. Yes it is unprotected so you can play around and add ingredients or change hop %AA etc you need to do this on the MAIN worksheet to be used in the calculations.
cheers
Ian


----------



## ianh

Whilst I said that I would not be doing anything further on the spreadsheet after playing around with my BIAB one I decided to make some changes to the Kit and Extract version.

What I have done is remove all the ingredient lists off the Main worksheet and put them on their own worksheet.

Made the dropdown lists select the ingredients from these worksheets.

Changed the formulas for grains and adjuncts so they now use potential and put in a fermentability factor for the adjuncts.

Whilst there are lots of worksheets displayed you can always hide the ones you don't want displayed, right click on the Tab and select Hide from the Menu. To show right click on the a Tab and select the worksheet you want to unhide.

View attachment Kit___Extract_Beer_Designer_V4.0.xls


cheers

Ian


----------



## DU99

thanks for the good work..


----------



## ploto

Great stuff Ian, thanks. :beer:


----------



## Edd-UK

This is wonderful, many thanks.

Only problem is if i try to add a new recipe or save a recipe then it goes into debug more and says can not find project or library.

still as I mainly keep paper records this is not to much of a problem.


----------



## witty

ianh said:


> Thanks for the great encouragement guys. I only use Coopers and Morgans kits so they are the only ones listed, however others are listed on the kits worksheet. To add then you need columns A,D and E from the KITS worksheet plus the weight of the Kit putting on the MAIN worksheet in Columns B to E starting row 139. If you add more than 2 you also need to change the formulas in cells C7,C8,G7,G8,H7 and H8 where it has $E$140 in the formula change this to $E$160 or whatever to allow for the number you added.
> 
> Also note the worksheets are not protected, so be careful not to delete any formulas. After you make any changes you can protect the Main worksheet.
> 
> With the Main worksheet displayed go to the Tools Menu select Protection then Protect Sheet then OK. As I say it is still a work in progress.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ian


----------



## witty

hey bud, 

how the hell do i do this?
confused the hell outta me!
Looks great though.. but i need to put all the kits in - as i dont have any preference atm.

are you able to help?


----------



## Edd-UK

Further to what i said before, this really is great.

Just used it to do a kit brew with added grains and hops and I hit the target OG perfectly. 

B)


----------



## bignath

witty said:


> hey bud,
> 
> how the hell do i do this?
> confused the hell outta me!
> Looks great though.. but i need to put all the kits in - as i dont have any preference atm.
> 
> are you able to help?



Don't know what you want an answer to....

do you want to make some scones, change some sparkplugs, reformat a hard drive????  

seriously though, ianh's spreadsheet is piss easy to use assuming your computer program is compatible to run it with. Really awesome work from yet another brewer trying to help everyone make better beer.
Just spend some time playing around with it and you'll work out whatever your trying to work out. 

Failing that, my wife has a kick ass scone recipe, i can help with the sparkplugs, but i know **** all about reformatting a hard drive...


----------



## drfad

Edd-uk said:


> This is wonderful, many thanks.
> 
> Only problem is if i try to add a new recipe or save a recipe then it goes into debug more and says can not find project or library.
> 
> still as I mainly keep paper records this is not to much of a problem.




This is the same problem I have, and I can't seem to fix it.

Edit: English is no so good.


----------



## ianh

Edd-uk said:


> This is wonderful, many thanks.
> 
> Only problem is if i try to add a new recipe or save a recipe then it goes into debug more and says can not find project or library.
> 
> still as I mainly keep paper records this is not to much of a problem.



Hi 

If you open the spreadsheet. Hit ALT & F11 should bring up visual basic.

In the visual basic Window go to the Tools Menu and select References I have ticked

Visual Basic for Applications
MS Excel 12.0 Object Library
OLE Automation
MS Office 12.0 Object Library
MS Forms 2.0 Object Library
MS Word 12.0 Object Library

I am using Excel 2007 so if using a different version will get a number other than 12.0, hope that fixes the problem.

cheers

Ian


----------



## Edd-UK

ianh said:


> Hi
> 
> If you open the spreadsheet. Hit ALT & F11 should bring up visual basic.
> 
> In the visual basic Window go to the Tools Menu and select References I have ticked
> 
> Visual Basic for Applications
> MS Excel 12.0 Object Library
> OLE Automation
> MS Office 12.0 Object Library
> MS Forms 2.0 Object Library
> MS Word 12.0 Object Library
> 
> I am using Excel 2007 so if using a different version will get a number other than 12.0, hope that fixes the problem.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ian



Many thanks  

Tried this at first on a saved copy with a recipe I made up yesterday and it failed, said missing ddl.

So tried it on a fresh untouched downloaded copy and it worked perfectly.

Im using Excel 2002

cheers

Edd


----------



## Pennywise

Does this spreadsheet work in Word Starter as that's what comes with my new Lappy, or will I need to get the full Microsoft Word? Sorry if this has been covered, I've searched and read a few pages but haven't find anything covering this.


----------



## DU99

It needs excel there spreadsheets,if you don't have it suggest trying openoffice it's free


----------



## Pennywise

Ahh my bad I meant excel starter, will give open office a crack regardless. Cheers DU99


----------



## Mutton Chops

Without trawling back through the previous 20 pages, could anyone enlighten me to a quick and easy way of transferring recipes from an older version to this latest one?


----------



## ianh

hi Mutton Chops

How to do it is in the Notes worksheet of the spreadsheet.

You copy your old recipe worksheet across and it has more than 10 recipes then you need to insert 4 rows between each set of 10 recipes at row 20,40 etc (start highest row first)
if you have more than 18 recipes you need to cut and paste data in columns A & B so there are no gaps.

cheers

Ian


----------



## Mutton Chops

ianh said:


> hi Mutton Chops
> 
> How to do it is in the Notes worksheet of the spreadsheet.
> 
> You copy your old recipe worksheet across and it has more than 10 recipes then you need to insert 4 rows between each set of 10 recipes at row 20,40 etc (start highest row first)
> if you have more than 18 recipes you need to cut and paste data in columns A & B so there are no gaps.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ian



Thanks Ian, once again, nice work!


----------



## adamh

I worked out how to use this in OpenOffice on the PC in case anybody uses that.

First you need to enable Macros which OO diables by default - Tools-> Options -> Expand the OpenOffice.org section and click on "Security" then click on the "Macros" button and choose your desired setting.
Second, in the same "Options" window expand the "Load/Save" section and click on "VBA properties". Check the "Executable code" box under Microsoft Excel 97/2000/XP.

Doesn't like opening a save recipe though, so maybe just save a different filename.


----------



## kario

Just discovered this.....AWESOME-NESSS!!!

kudos to Ian.


----------



## ianh

kario said:


> Just discovered this.....AWESOME-NESSS!!!
> 
> kudos to Ian.



Thanks and when you progress to BIAB there is a spreadsheet for that also.

cheers

Ian


----------



## Mags

I have tried to get your spreadsheet going on open office on my macbook but it doesn't seem to want to work. I have enabled macros and such but it just doesn't seem to be functional. I'll have another play around with it tonight, probably just being retarded.

If anyone has any tips that would be great!


----------



## charlie_b

Hey guys, I'm new to all this and have just chucked on my second batch of Brewcrafts Little Creatures Pale Ale.

With the spreadsheet I've put in

Volume: 21 L
KIT: Black Rock Pilsner Blonde 1.25 kg
LME: -
DME: Wheat dry malt .15 kg
GRAINS/ADJ: Dextrose 1.0 kg (actually brew booster #15)
HOPS: Cascade 15g
Willamette 15g (boiled together for 2 mins in about 4 ltrs with the wort - these were in pellet form)


Spreadsheet gives me an OG of 1.038 and I got one of 1.044. Is the difference because I entered dextrose when I've used Brew Booster #15 (couldn't work out how else to deal with that) and what is the difference between KIT and LME?

Yeast provided doesn't seem to have a code on it to match up with the list. Nottingham Ale Yeast.... even the datasheet on their webpage give nothing! They seem to be happy little bugs tough as they kicked into gear almost as I finished attaching the lid!

Cheers,

Charlie


----------



## pete6

I did the exact same kit a couple of months back, and my OG was also 1.044 - the kit suggest a target OG of 1.048. I put mine down to the fact that i topped up to 22.5L instead of 21L

i read somewhere the Brew booster #15 is 500g dex, 250g malt and 250g corn syrup, although someone may correct me!

Maybe low OG if you put in 1.25kg in the spreadsheet for the pilsner kit - its 1.7kg kit i think!

Good luck!. Its a nice beer. Mine tastes nothing like LCPA though!


----------



## rehab

LME is unhopped extract in Liquid malt form (as opposed to dry malt) where as the Kit you buy has been hopped to flavour to suit a certain stye. 
LME is used in partial extract brewing in conjunction with grains (usually steeping spec malts from what I have read) and then boiling hops to be able to personalize your own tastes on the "kit" 

I am just learning the way of the Partial Extract at the moment just for fun really. I did a few kits early on and skipped Partial brewing to go straight to AG but I didn't have a proper heating source. I have just purchased a Blichmann Burner but it isn't due for a few weeks yet so in the mean time instead of going back to kits I am trying out the "in between step".


----------



## rehab

ianh said:


> Thanks and when you progress to BIAB there is a spreadsheet for that also.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ian




Hi Ian you have done wonders for my brewing by creating the KtE Spreadsheet so many thanks for that. Could you tell me where can I see this BIAB spreadsheet?


----------



## Stevedkiwi

Hi Ian.



love your sheet it seems to do everything I want.



2 questions though, one of which is a bit minor but kinda bugs me. and the other suggests I might have stuffed something in the download/saving of the file.


1. Since I am currently using Coopers kits including the enhancer no2 I find that your sheets calcs of FG are way different than I am actually recording. It seems this is because the 250 g of Maltodextrine in the BE2 is being taken into a/c as a sugar wth 100% fermentability. so if I were to just put 1 lb (450g) of maltodextrine into a 1 gal (3.8 L) brew I get OG of 1.042 and a FG of 1.000. I think this should be 1.042 OG and say 1.040 FG as Mdextrine is only approx 3% fermentable. 

I have looked at other software which either returns the same result as you do. i.e treating it as a sugar at 100% or treats it as a misc with no effect on OG or FG. So either everyone is wrong or just I am wrong. (Me thinks the latter, but this does remind me of my old RSM when I turned right instead of left and ended up staring at a whole regiment, "Stay where you are Davies .... You might be right and they might be wrong !!!!")


2. I tried the "make recipe" button which adds a line to the brews tab but the formulas seem to be mising so that I dont get an ABV etc even though I have entered a measured OG / FG



please dont think I am being critical, this is a great spreadsheet and I would just like your comments re point 1 and perhaps the fix to point 2.



thanks again for your great work 



Steve D


----------



## ianh

stillinrehab said:


> Hi Ian you have done wonders for my brewing by creating the KtE Spreadsheet so many thanks for that. Could you tell me where can I see this BIAB spreadsheet?



Link post 30 has the most recent version.

cheers

Ian


----------



## ianh

Stevedkiwi said:


> 1. Since I am currently using Coopers kits including the enhancer no2 I find that your sheets calcs of FG are way different than I am actually recording. It seems this is because the 250 g of Maltodextrine in the BE2 is being taken into a/c as a sugar wth 100% fermentability. so if I were to just put 1 lb (450g) of maltodextrine into a 1 gal (3.8 L) brew I get OG of 1.042 and a FG of 1.000. I think this should be 1.042 OG and say 1.040 FG as Mdextrine is only approx 3% fermentable.
> 
> I have looked at other software which either returns the same result as you do. i.e treating it as a sugar at 100% or treats it as a misc with no effect on OG or FG. So either everyone is wrong or just I am wrong. (Me thinks the latter, but this does remind me of my old RSM when I turned right instead of left and ended up staring at a whole regiment, "Stay where you are Davies .... You might be right and they might be wrong !!!!")
> 
> 
> 2. I tried the "make recipe" button which adds a line to the brews tab but the formulas seem to be mising so that I dont get an ABV etc even though I have entered a measured OG / FG



Hi Steve

Point 1 I assume you are using the latest version 4 as in the first post of the thread. The spreadsheet assumes that you will have something other than 100% maltodextrin in the brew. If you add the maltodextrin and then add say 0.1kg DME then you should get the FG you expected (uses 3% fermentability for maltodextrin).

Point 2 There should be a formula like =IF(AND(ISNUMBER(O2),ISNUMBER(P2)),((O2-P2)/7.45)+0.4,"") in cell Q2 (assuming you are using a hydrometer) of the BREWS worksheet. You may need to copy this formula down to any rows which don't have an %Alc.

cheers

Ian


----------



## Stevedkiwi

Thanks Ian,

1. Yes its the latest v.40 and yep i see that it calcs FG correctly when I add other ingrediaents (I knew there would be something I missed)


2. Found the formulas but they were on line 100 of the Brews tab.


3. One last question (I hope). What do the column headings F and R (In the brew tab) refer to ?


Cheers


Steve D


----------



## ianh

Stevedkiwi said:


> 3. One last question (I hope). What do the column headings F and R (In the brew tab) refer to ?
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Steve D



Column F is the amount of Dried Malt extract used - cells C14+C15 on MAIN worksheet.

Column R is the Attenuation of the brew, the amount of sugars the yeast has converted to alcohol based on the OG and FG.

cheers

Ian


----------



## Stevedkiwi

Sorry Ian , waht i meant were the columns labeled F and R in the header row (Between Ferm and OG) i.e the columns M and N respectively.



Cheers


----------



## ianh

Stevedkiwi said:


> Sorry Ian , waht i meant were the columns labeled F and R in the header row (Between Ferm and OG) i.e the columns M and N respectively.
> 
> Cheers


Sorry that is just if you have a number of fermenters and you rack to a second fermenter, so you can track which brew is in which fermenter.


----------



## Stevedkiwi

Great Ian, thanks.



amazing that your home grown prog seems to be the most accurate (For my needs) that I have seen.



Cheers again and keep up the good work, (A "costing" functionality would just top things off but that might be asking too much)


Steve D


----------



## alexfl

thanks for the hard work Ian, it worked a treat for my recent toucan stout. 
i can't even begin to imagine how you would knock something like that up. muchos kudos!


----------



## timmi9191

Ianh - top stuff!
Question for you or others with the knowledge. What does the hop concentration button do? Toggling between on and off has a huge impact on IBUs, why? What does this mean? Should I design brews to desired IBUs with it on or off?
Cheers


----------



## ianh

timmi9191 said:


> Ianh - top stuff!
> Question for you or others with the knowledge. What does the hop concentration button do? Toggling between on and off has a huge impact on IBUs, why? What does this mean? Should I design brews to desired IBUs with it on or off?
> Cheers



Thanks. There is a bit in the Notes about Hop Concentration factor. Yes selects the Garetz method for calculating bitterness (which includes a volume factor) and may be useful for those using small boil volumes say less than 8 litres. No uses the Tinseth method which is the preferred method and does not have a volume factor.

Would suggest if possible to have a boil volume of 10 litres or more and not use the HCF.

cheers

Ian


----------



## timmi9191

Thanks ianh. Makes sense. I altered the boil volume to what I use and the change now isn't so large and keeps me about where I want to be. Phew... Thought I'd severely under hopped a bright ale I put together this morning.
Cheers


----------



## aj0081

Hello All

Firstly Ian - kudos mate. This is a brilliant piece of kit.

But, I have a couple of simple questions:

1. I have been putting in a batch I have down at the moment - it is Thomas Coopers IPA, Brewers Choice Ultra Brew (I think it is 500g DME, 250g dex and 250 g corn syrup) with US05 yeast. I have dry hopped with amarillo finishing hops bag (12g). Question is - how do I put in the corn syrup component? I can't see it in the drop down list for it. Also - how do I best represent dry hops? Am I just putting a D in cell F26? Am I right in saying this does not actually infleunce the formula then? Is this because main influence is on aroma - not flavour?

2. If I am not boiling anything - what are the specific settings - should I be saying no to the hop concentration factor?

Simple questions, but as you can see I am just really starting out.

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## yum beer

aj0081 said:


> Hello All
> 
> Firstly Ian - kudos mate. This is a brilliant piece of kit.
> 
> But, I have a couple of simple questions:
> 
> 1. I have been putting in a batch I have down at the moment - it is Thomas Coopers IPA, Brewers Choice Ultra Brew (I think it is 500g DME, 250g dex and 250 g corn syrup) with US05 yeast. I have dry hopped with amarillo finishing hops bag (12g). Question is - how do I put in the corn syrup component? I can't see it in the drop down list for it. Also - how do I best represent dry hops? Am I just putting a D in cell F26? Am I right in saying this does not actually infleunce the formula then? Is this because main influence is on aroma - not flavour?
> 
> 2. If I am not boiling anything - what are the specific settings - should I be saying no to the hop concentration factor?
> 
> Simple questions, but as you can see I am just really starting out.
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.




Corn syrup/sugar is 'maltodexrin'
If you are dry hopping you will not be adding IBU to your brew so no need for a calculation. You can put it there with the D for your records. HCF doesnt matter if not boiling
any hops.


----------



## aj0081

Champion - thanks mate.

This sure takes a lot of trial and error out of it!

Another question - where the brew is actually graphed, what can I expect if it has a lower OG than the 'style' that I am matching? Is it just a less fuller flavour?


----------



## maark

firstly thanks ian for this awesome tool..It has been a major improvement in designing recipes for me..
The only problem i have is saving recipes..they will save while the program is open.but when i close it,i loose them all..
i am just hitting the save recipe button..

cheers mark


----------



## aj0081

Are you saving the excel file as well, after saving the recipe?

Saving the recipe adds it to your list, but you still need to save the actual file.

I found this out the hard way!


----------



## tonyt

Just started "really" using this recently. What a fantastic job you have done Ian, i take my hat off to you mate. Love the red dot! Btw is v4 the latest version?
Cheers


----------



## maark

aj0081 said:


> Are you saving the excel file as well, after saving the recipe?
> 
> Saving the recipe adds it to your list, but you still need to save the actual file.
> 
> I found this out the hard way!



no i am not..how do i do that?..this is the first time i have used exel

cheers mark


----------



## Liam_snorkel

CTRL + S

or File > Save.


----------



## chrisn1

Hi Ian

Love your work, great spreadsheet and have used it many times but I have always wondered about the calc of the IBU using coopers kits.

To calc the IBU for using a coopers kit in your spreadsheet you use the formula: can IBU amount x volume of can / ferment volume
but looking at the coopers website they use the formula: can IBU amount x weight of can /ferment volume
using one calculation over the other creates a significant discrepancy in IBU's
For example:
Using coopers dark ale kit 
Your calc IBU for the can is 590*1.25/23 = 32.1
coopers formula: 590*1.7/23 = 43.6

difference of 11.5 IBU between the two methods

Do you or anyone else out there know which calculation is correct

cheers Chris


----------



## ianh

Hi chrisn1

Thanks, yes good question. It's now 3 years since I did the original spreadsheet. The formula for the Coopers cans was changed in version 1.1 to include the 1.25 factor but I do not remember where the factor came from.

Just found this post 68



[post="QUOTE (syd_03 @ Mar 13 2009, 12:51 AM) *
G'day Ian,

The speadsheet is a great Idea and you have done a great job.

On the issues of Coopers kits, they explain how to get the values on their FAQ page. Basically it is the number times the can weight divided by the volume.

Eg. IPA is 710 IBU which is times 1.7 then divided by 23L is 52.478 IBU (your value was 30.9 which is 710/23) same goes for colour values.


G'day syd_03

Yes I was aware of that, but a number of more experienced brewers (not hard just bottled brew 20) say that, especially for the bitterness, that a value of Can IBU / Volume is more realistic and that the Coopers calcs still overstate the bitterness. So I went with the experience.

Like you learning and trying to get my head round all the numbers.

cheers

Ian [/post]


Coopers also state in their FAQ that fermented IBU's are 10-30% less


cheers

Ian

Edit and welcome to the forum


----------



## mgaz

Just wanted to say thanks. As a person who has had a lot of experience in designing Excel spreadsheets, I appreciate how much work has gone into to this. Cheers mate
Mark


----------



## syl

Thanks Ianh! This is brilliant, me and my co-workers have this spreadsheet on our Remote Desktop server at the office and add all of our recipes in here


----------



## Oakers

Fantastic! I discovered this last week and it gave me the confidence to finally do my first all extract plus steeping grains (a single hop galaxy pale ale by the way). I'd thought about having a look at some of the paid brewing software but now can't see the need for a while yet. And with Ianh's BIAB spreadsheet it's AG here we come. Thanks Ianh.
Cheers,
Oakers.


----------



## DU99

Agree this spreadsheet has helped alot of people step up in what they are doing and introducing them to the next step..WELL DONE :beer:


----------



## ianh

Hi Oakers

Welcome to the forum, thanks for the comments.

Good to see another brewer from Tasmania on the forum


----------



## lfc_ozzie

Hey guys love this spreadsheet, but what happens if we decide to use a different brand of liquid malt extract thats not listed, for example ESB Light malt extract?


----------



## ianh

lfc_ozzie said:


> Hey guys love this spreadsheet, but what happens if we decide to use a different brand of liquid malt extract thats not listed, for example ESB Light malt extract?



You need to go to the MALT worksheet (LME's start row 30) and enter in the details. This is the same for any ingredients not listed, just go to the relevant worksheet and enter the details.

cheers

Ian


----------



## lfc_ozzie

ianh said:


> You need to go to the MALT worksheet (LME's start row 30) and enter in the details. This is the same for any ingredients not listed, just go to the relevant worksheet and enter the details.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ian



ok cheers should of noticed that, just wasnt sure if i would break it by adding any info, now the can should have all the info i need on the can??


----------



## Mainiac

Sheet is absolutely incredible. I am an Excel expert but a beer novice. I can really appreciate the effort you put into this.
When I tried saving recipes and recalling them i did have issue. I notice in the recipes sheet there were lines with ingredients but
no recipe name. I cleared those lines and now it works perfectly.


----------



## ianh

Mainiac said:


> Sheet is absolutely incredible. I am an Excel expert but a beer novice. I can really appreciate the effort you put into this.
> When I tried saving recipes and recalling them i did have issue. I notice in the recipes sheet there were lines with ingredients but
> no recipe name. I cleared those lines and now it works perfectly.



Thanks and welcome to the forum. If you are an Excel expert then you can see I am not (self taught) but can find a way to do things. The only problem I had with saving and retrieving recipes was with recipes saved under older versions of the spreadsheet, gave hashes till reselected the grains, then all ok.

Hopefully being in metric measurements would not cause you too much of a problem.

cheers

Ian


----------



## syl

lfc_ozzie said:


> ok cheers should of noticed that, just wasnt sure if i would break it by adding any info, now the can should have all the info i need on the can??



You may need to check a website for the relevant info - mine is updated with heaps of different LME's etc and the hops are all modified to have the AA% of the harvests I have at hand etc


----------



## Drewski

How can one add more than two adjunts?


----------



## ianh

Drewski said:


> How can one add more than two adjunts?



Hi Drewski

Welcome to the forum. In short you can't. The only way is to create a new ingredient and add it on to the adjuncts worksheet. Which is easy if you are using the same weight of two ingredients, just average their EBC and potential (assuming both are 100% fermentable) but harder if using different weights.

cheers

Ian


----------



## Chiro

Just found this awesome spreadsheet. Thanks so much Ian for sharing it. It's brilliant :beer:


----------



## wbosher

I found this spreadsheet when I first joined this forum, but didn't think I'd ever have any need for it so pretty much ignored it. Started playing with it over the last week or two, changed my mind. 

Very useful tool if you want to have a play around with your beer, well done mate. :icon_cheers:


----------



## fletcher

Hi Ianh,

I'm a very new member and brewer too mate, and after doing a LOT of reading on brewing, your spreadsheet has given me some great guidelines for experimenting, and some nice ideas; thank you!

A little question though. Are you familiar with how to take a 'snapshot' of the data that someone might have, and use it in a code line, or html address or excel formula or something similar? i'm no expert at all but seen something similar done before where, for example, i could make a recipe, which then generated a line of code, or a box which had the formula/settings, that i could then copy and paste. so if i wanted to give my recipe to someone on here, i could just paste it in a thread, they could copy it, and paste it into their spreadsheet in some box which understood the formula, and populated their spreadsheet (with my recipe). 

does that make sense? 

if it worked, it might be a real quick way of experts giving novices like me some advice on additions to their beers or what ingredients to add etc


----------



## lfc_ozzie

Hey guys,

Just wondering if it is possiable not sure, but what happens if i want to use 3 different types of DME in a recipe? As there is only two slots for this and i usually like to add a little wheat DME for head retention.

Cheers


----------



## ploto

lfc_ozzie said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wondering if it is possiable not sure, but what happens if i want to use 3 different types of DME in a recipe? As there is only two slots for this and i usually like to add a little wheat DME for head retention.
> 
> Cheers



The immediate solution would be to combine the weights as fermentability should be about the same, however there is probably a way to add an extra line for dme as per hops or grain. Ian has given some tips on this throughout the thread, I am hopeless with excel but others more familiar with the program should be able to tell you exactly how to do so without stuffing everything up.

Despite my incompetence with excel I find this spreadsheet to be a fantastic tool and it has really helped me better understand the brewing process and preparing recipes. Thanks again Ian!


----------



## damo_m

quick question guys, under this excel spreadsheet what would you put a Mexican Ceveza Under or Corona Style? American Lager?


----------



## yum beer

damo_m said:


> quick question guys, under this excel spreadsheet what would you put a Mexican Ceveza Under or Corona Style? American Lager?




Corona is an American Lager, remember that Cerveza is spanish for beer, its not a style.


----------



## BrewDaddy

Hi Ian
This spreadsheet is amazing, I signed up just to get a copy of have been using it a lot.

One question though, where I live DME is much more expensive than LME, so I tend to swap DME out of recipes for LME.

I always went by the assumption that they were basically the same, except the LME was 20% water - therefore I would divide DME quantity by .8 to get the equivalent amount of LME.

In your spreadsheet, if I create a recipe with say 1.5kg of LME and 1kg of DME I get - OG of 1.036 and FG of 1.009 (I've excluded grains / sugar for simplicity sake)

However, if I swap out the DME (1kg) for LME (1.25kg), I get OG of 1.037 and FG of 1.011.

Have I made an incorrect assumption around converting DME to LME or is there something else going on I haven't taken into account???

Cheers


----------



## ianh

Hi BrewDaddy and welcome to the forum.

My understanding is Liquid malts contain approximately 20% water, varies with manufacturer. The figure I used is slightly different. If you put 3kg of DME in 23 litre gives OG 1.049, 3.75kg LME gives OG 1.050 however I would expect the calculated FG to be the same. So something is slightly amiss with the FG formula and I suspect the true answer lies somewhere between the two.

cheers

Ian


----------



## wbosher

Check this out - http://jaysbrewingblog.com/2011/11/17/lazy...-dme-lme-grain/

You can also just Google "convert lme dme" and it come up with online converters. I find the above chart handy to print out and leave in the kitchen.


----------



## Blitzer

I'm deleting my post.. you are just full of useful links today Bosher


----------



## wbosher

My boss has gone out, lots of interweb surfing. When the cats away...


----------



## BrewDaddy

ianh said:


> Hi BrewDaddy and welcome to the forum.
> 
> My understanding is Liquid malts contain approximately 20% water, varies with manufacturer. The figure I used is slightly different. If you put 3kg of DME in 23 litre gives OG 1.049, 3.75kg LME gives OG 1.050 however I would expect the calculated FG to be the same. So something is slightly amiss with the FG formula and I suspect the true answer lies somewhere between the two.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ian



Thanks for the response - I only noticed this as in the specific recipe I was looking at, the FG was changing depending on whether or not I used LME or (the equivalent) DME, normally I wouldn't bother too much, but in this case it must've been straddling the threshold for in or out of style, I like to see the 4 green 'GOOD' cells (which I got with DME but not with the equalivent amount of LME).


----------



## woodwormm

As with all of us on here, I am super impressed with this tool you've given us Ian. Thankyou. 

My questions relate to boil volume versus ferment volume versus malt additions.

I'm about to set up an extract brew rig to do a u-brew-it style system at home.. 

I'm hoping to get 3 cubes of wort out of my kettle (60L)

just playing around with figures, if I put in 60L ferment volume and 65L litre boil volume (just playing around I won't know my real evaporation or wastage until i try) and all of my fermentables etc to get everything in the 'green zone', the brewday sheet tells me to add more malt to get my hop boil sg of 1040 than i actually have in the recipe? 

What am i doing wrong?

edit,,, figured it out , i was putting in a double batch amount of extract not a triple... and using dex to adjust OG ... put in correct levels of extract and got rid of dex and all good

thanks Ian! awesome tool.

you should set up a donation fund... I reckon many of us would throw you a beer's worth of cold coins... you could buy some new kit or take Mrs Ian out for a swanky meal.


----------



## woodwormm

Lazy question now

Is there a way of converting the data for Briess Malts to include them on the spreadsheet? 

I'm quite happy just to plug them into my copy of it, but i'm unsure what they're figures mean

http://www.brewingwithbriess.com/Assets/PD...denLightLME.pdf


----------



## ianh

Thanks. To add the Bries Malt. Go to the MALT worksheet and down to the LME's. You can just insert a row after Black Rock and Put Briess in Col A and 8.0 in Col B.

The EBC value is about twice the Lovibond value thus 2x 4 lovibond = 8 EBC

The Boil volume is there so you can find out how much malt you need to add to give an SG of 1.040. Most Kit & Extract brewers don't do full volume brews so there is no boil off rate. If you want to do full volume boils just do your ferment volume then top up later.

I only produced the spreadsheet for my learning experience and to help other Kit & Extract brewers (which I no longer do) and hopefully gain rewards from others giving of their experiences.

cheers

Ian


----------



## Scottye

ianh said:


> I only produced the spreadsheet for my learning experience and to help other Kit & Extract brewers (which I no longer do) and hopefully gain rewards from others giving of their experiences.
> cheers
> 
> Ian



And thanks for doing that Ian. It is legendary and obviously has gone viral among kit & extract brewers and will continue to do so. 
See here


----------



## Juzdu

ianh said:


> I only produced the spreadsheet for my learning experience and to help other Kit & Extract brewers (which I no longer do) and hopefully gain rewards from others giving of their experiences.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ian


Ian, just fantastic work on that spreadsheet, i've learned so much in only two weeks, the ability to instantly see what changes various ingredients make to IBU, gravity/ABV etc is brilliant.

Just curious on one thing, i'm looking to brew the "Coopers Irish Ale" from their website, which uses a Coopers Draught kit can, their "Brew Enhancer 1" and 300gm of golden syrup. Given the BE1 is 600gm dex, 400gm maltodex, that's 3 "ADJ"'s I need to enter on the spreadsheet, which I can't work out how to do. Is there a way to increase the number of rows for ADJ's?

Justin.


----------



## ianh

Juzdu said:


> Ian, just fantastic work on that spreadsheet, i've learned so much in only two weeks, the ability to instantly see what changes various ingredients make to IBU, gravity/ABV etc is brilliant.
> 
> Just curious on one thing, i'm looking to brew the "Coopers Irish Ale" from their website, which uses a Coopers Draught kit can, their "Brew Enhancer 1" and 300gm of golden syrup. Given the BE1 is 600gm dex, 400gm maltodex, that's 3 "ADJ"'s I need to enter on the spreadsheet, which I can't work out how to do. Is there a way to increase the number of rows for ADJ's?
> 
> Justin.



Thanks. Short answer is no you cannot increase the number of adjuncts (guides you too use more malts) but you can add Adjuncts to the ADJ worksheet. 

If BE1 is 60% Dextrose and 40% Maltodextrin then if you add BE1 to the ADJ worksheet BE1 EBC 0.1 Potential 1.0414 Fermentability 61 the you just add your kilo of BE1 in your recipe instead of the dex and maltodex.

cheers

Ian


----------



## Thylacoleo

Thanks Ian for providing this fantastic tool; it's made for a fun re-introduction to homebrewing.

I do have a couple of questions regarding hops. Despite several searches and permutations in search terms, I haven't been able to find exactly the answers I'm after.

Does the spreadsheet, for IBU calculations, assume hop pellets or flowers?

The nearest answer I've found, in [topic="45168"]another thread[/topic] is a "rule of thumb" that one needs ~10% more flowers than pellets for the same effect, but I would only need to apply that if the spreadsheet's formulas are tailored for pellets.

Although I do 10L boils, could I use the HCF to control for the use of flowers? I've noticed (at least with one of my APA recipes) switching it on decreased the expected IBU by around 25% (~38 IBU to ~28), which sounds like an under-estimate if trying to align with the 10% rule (although I know this wasn't the original intended purpose of the HCF). I'm okay with bitter beer, but that could be the difference between an APA and an AIPA...

Cheers,
James


----------



## ianh

Hi Thylacoleo

The spreadsheet IBU values are for pellets (my BIAB spreadsheet gives you the option, had to check). An alternative to fiddling with the HCF is just add another hop to the hop list for the flowers. Flowers require about 10% more than pellets.

I use this Link for my hop info, if you go to Norm Pyle's Hops FAQ there section on different hop products.

cheers

Ian


----------



## Thylacoleo

ianh said:


> Hi Thylacoleo
> 
> The spreadsheet IBU values are for pellets (my BIAB spreadsheet gives you the option, had to check). An alternative to fiddling with the HCF is just add another hop to the hop list for the flowers. Flowers require about 10% more than pellets.
> 
> I use this Link for my hop info, if you go to Norm Pyle's Hops FAQ there section on different hop products.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ian



Thanks Ian.

I've adjusted the %AA levels in the hop list, to reflect the levels for the specific harvest I was able to buy (as the %AA changes from year to year). If adding another hop to list for the flowers, would subtracting 10% from the %AA stated on the packaging have the same effect?

'Cos I'm not hugely confident with Excel, hops or the maths involved there, maybe the best thing for me to do would be to enter the quantity of hops to hit my target IBU for the recipe, then add 10% extra to the mass when I make the recipe?

Thanks again for the help,
James.


----------



## ianh

Thylacoleo said:


> Thanks Ian.
> 
> I've adjusted the %AA levels in the hop list, to reflect the levels for the specific harvest I was able to buy (as the %AA changes from year to year). If adding another hop to list for the flowers, would subtracting 10% from the %AA stated on the packaging have the same effect?
> 
> 'Cos I'm not hugely confident with Excel, hops or the maths involved there, maybe the best thing for me to do would be to enter the quantity of hops to hit my target IBU for the recipe, then add 10% extra to the mass when I make the recipe?
> 
> Thanks again for the help,
> James.



You could do it either way.


----------



## verysupple

Hi all (mostly Ian),

I'm a little confused when it comes to hop utilisation. It's very clear that the gravity of the wort affects the utilisation. What is not at all clear is if the volume of wort (given the same gravity) has an affect, i.e. does a 5 L boil with SG=1.040 give the same result as a 10 L boil with SG=1.040? I guess my real question is, does the HCF account for different boil volumes all with SG=1.040 or does it account for different gravities for if you do a boil with _all_ the malt?

PS. Sorry if this has come up a million times but I can't seem to find anything using the search function and I'm not manually searching through 24 pages of comments


----------



## ianh

verysupple said:


> Hi all (mostly Ian),
> 
> I'm a little confused when it comes to hop utilisation. It's very clear that the gravity of the wort affects the utilisation. What is not at all clear is if the volume of wort (given the same gravity) has an affect, i.e. does a 5 L boil with SG=1.040 give the same result as a 10 L boil with SG=1.040? I guess my real question is, does the HCF account for different boil volumes all with SG=1.040 or does it account for different gravities for if you do a boil with _all_ the malt?
> 
> PS. Sorry if this has come up a million times but I can't seem to find anything using the search function and I'm not manually searching through 24 pages of comments



Hi verysupple

There are 3 main methods of calculating bitterness see link in my previous post. Tinseth is method mainly used but it does not have any volume factors which is OK for all grain brewing when boiling the total volume. But how does it relate to kit or extract boils when in some cases only a small % of final volume may be boiled. In Answer to your first question - I don't know.

So what I did in the spreadsheet was give the option to use the Garetz method which includes a volume factor for use where brewers boil small volumes, hence the HCF.

In both cases the boil sg should be 1.040 no account has been made in either method for different sg's.

What I suggest is if possible boil 10 litres and do not use the HCF if you can only boil 5 litres or less then use the HCF. But whatever you do be consistent.

cheers

Ian


----------



## Juzdu

Where does all the info come from on the IBU and EBC of the kits? I can't see Coopers European Lager in the sheet, so figured i'd add it, but can't seem to find the info regarding this kit online. Do you need to ask them via email?


----------



## fletcher

http://www.coopers.com.au/the-brewers-guil...#European_Lager

the info is there, just on another part of their page

"Capturing the style and essence of the very fine lagers exported from Northern Europe.

Weight - 1.7kg, Colour - 90EBC, Bitterness - 340IBU, Aroma Hop - European Blend Top Note "


----------



## JDW81

fletcher said:


> Weight - 1.7kg, Colour - 90EBC, Bitterness - 340IBU, Aroma Hop - European Blend Top Note "



That would be one mouth puckering lager!!


----------



## fletcher

haha typo for sure. it's on their site too. what a classic


----------



## ianh

Juzdu said:


> Where does all the info come from on the IBU and EBC of the kits? I can't see Coopers European Lager in the sheet, so figured i'd add it, but can't seem to find the info regarding this kit online. Do you need to ask them via email?



info 

On the KIT worksheet, just inset a row after English Bitter put the Can EBC 90 in Col E and IBU 340 in Col F the values should then calculate. Put 1.7 in Col D.

note the spreadsheet IBU values are different from those Coopers calculates, Coopers calcalates a value then says in fermented beer value is 20-30% lower.

cheers

Ian

Edit Beaten, see what happens when you try and brew and on the internet at the same time. The values are Can values about 18.5 IBU in 23 litres.


----------



## Juzdu

ianh said:


> info
> 
> On the KIT worksheet, just inset a row after English Bitter put the Can EBC 90 in Col E and IBU 340 in Col F the values should then calculate. Put 1.7 in Col D.
> 
> note the spreadsheet IBU values are different from those Coopers calculates, Coopers calcalates a value then says in fermented beer value is 20-30% lower.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ian
> 
> Edit Beaten, see what happens when you try and brew and on the internet at the same time. The values are Can values about 18.5 IBU in 23 litres.


Yep perfect, thanks again.


----------



## Juzdu

I just wanted to check my understanding of the boil volume and hop concentration factor. I plan on making the extract version of Dr Smurto's Golden Ale, but only have the equipment to do an 8 litre brew on the stove to steep my grains and add my hops during a boil.

I've switched the HCF to "Yes", and put a boil volume of 8 litres. The spreadsheet suggests I need around 900gm of LME to make a boil gravity of 1.040. I've then changed the hop timings so that I add 30 grams of Amarillo at 60 minutes, 10 grams at 30 mins, and the final 10 grams at 5 minutes, which gets me back to an IBU of around 32.

So, does this mean I steep my 250gm of crystal grain into say 1 litre, then once the steep is complete, top up the pot to 8 litres, start my boil, then add 900gm of one of my LME cans (the recipe has a can of light malt extract and wheat malt extract), and start the hop additions?

Then once my 60 minute boil is complete, cool the wort, and while it's cooling add some just-boiled water to my fermenter, pour in the remaining 2.1kg of malt from the cans and mix it all up.....then pour my cooled 8 litres (or however much it's boiled down to) into the fermenter, then top up to the 21 litres total volume.

Am I using HCF and boil volumes correctly?


----------



## ianh

Juzdu said:


> I just wanted to check my understanding of the boil volume and hop concentration factor. I plan on making the extract version of Dr Smurto's Golden Ale, but only have the equipment to do an 8 litre brew on the stove to steep my grains and add my hops during a boil.
> 
> I've switched the HCF to "Yes", and put a boil volume of 8 litres. The spreadsheet suggests I need around 900gm of LME to make a boil gravity of 1.040. I've then changed the hop timings so that I add 30 grams of Amarillo at 60 minutes, 10 grams at 30 mins, and the final 10 grams at 5 minutes, which gets me back to an IBU of around 32.
> 
> So, does this mean I steep my 250gm of crystal grain into say 1 litre, then once the steep is complete, top up the pot to 8 litres, start my boil, then add 900gm of one of my LME cans (the recipe has a can of light malt extract and wheat malt extract), and start the hop additions?
> 
> Then once my 60 minute boil is complete, cool the wort, and while it's cooling add some just-boiled water to my fermenter, pour in the remaining 2.1kg of malt from the cans and mix it all up.....then pour my cooled 8 litres (or however much it's boiled down to) into the fermenter, then top up to the 21 litres total volume.
> 
> Am I using HCF and boil volumes correctly?



Sounds about right. Could use a bit more than one litre for steeping. I never use to bother adding boiled water to the fermenter but used tap water and ice, that way I could have it cooled to 18C ready for fermenting basically straight away.


----------



## Juzdu

ianh said:


> Sounds about right. Could use a bit more than one litre for steeping. I never use to bother adding boiled water to the fermenter but used tap water and ice, that way I could have it cooled to 18C ready for fermenting basically straight away.


So rather than trying to rapidly cool the boiled wort in an ice bath you just pour it into the fermenter with cold water already in there? Does sound like an obvious way to quickly cool it down. 

I was just going by the "How to Brew" guide from John Palmer that talks about "proteins that need to be thermally shocked into precipitating out of the wort" and that sort of thing....figuring that needed to happen in the pot before transferring to the fermenter. He also talks about all the "hot break material" that will be in the pot and to try and avoid transferring that into the fermenter...not sure how much of it there will be, and whether or not it settles out any more by cooling the pot first.


----------



## ianh

Juzdu said:


> So rather than trying to rapidly cool the boiled wort in an ice bath you just pour it into the fermenter with cold water already in there? Does sound like an obvious way to quickly cool it down.


No I cooled the boiling wort as well. In Winter (I am in Tassie) I just used cold water in the fermenter, in summer I needed a little ice to get the temperature down to 18-20C.


----------



## bum

Hot break isn't really an issue for kit and extract brews, Juzdu. It should basically be removed in the production process.

If you start playing with base malts at some point then you'll need to start looking at ensuring little hot-break makes it into your fermenter.


----------



## Juzdu

ianh said:


> No I cooled the boiling wort as well. In Winter (I am in Tassie) I just used cold water in the fermenter, in summer I needed a little ice to get the temperature down to 18-20C.


I understand, thanks Ian.


----------



## Juzdu

bum said:


> Hot break isn't really an issue for kit and extract brews, Juzdu. It should basically be removed in the production process.
> 
> If you start playing with base malts at some point then you'll need to start looking at ensuring little hot-break makes it into your fermenter.


Cheers for that, it's a little misleading because JP's How to Brew talks about hot break and ensuring you leave it behind in the pot in Chapter 7-2 of Section 1, which is Brewing with Malt Extract, hence why I was expecting to see it when I try my extract brew.


----------



## bum

I'm not going to say he's wrong (but I can think it if I like) but think about how you probably made your first brews (I know that I did and the vast majority here will have, and many continue to without detrimental effects of hot break in primary) - you tipped a tin of goop and some dry fermentables into the fermenter with 2L of boiling water then topped up with cold water, right? Where is the effort to remove hot break?

By all means, follow the practise if you want to be sure as it will cause you no ill effects to do so but it's not necessary for kit/extract brews.

As a side note, I understand that a number of things are different between the free edition of HTB and the current, printed version. There's a few very debatable things he presents as facts in the online version and I believe he has changed or tempered some of these. I don't know if this issue is one of those or not.


----------



## Juzdu

bum said:


> I'm not going to say he's wrong (but I can think it if I like) but think about how you probably made your first brews (I know that I did and the vast majority here will have, and many continue to without detrimental effects of hot break in primary) - you tipped a tin of goop and some dry fermentables into the fermenter with 2L of boiling water then topped up with cold water, right? Where is the effort to remove hot break?
> 
> By all means, follow the practise if you want to be sure as it will cause you no ill effects to do so but it's not necessary for kit/extract brews.
> 
> As a side note, I understand that a number of things are different between the free edition of HTB and the current, printed version. There's a few very debatable things he presents as facts in the online version and I believe he has changed or tempered some of these. I don't know if this issue is one of those or not.


Interesting, thanks again. You'd reckon the free online edition would be the one with the most current info given how easy it would be to update. The photos in it do make it look pretty ancient though. Actually I just checked the site again, and your point is very valid, look at this statement: "How to Brew (1st Edition) is free. You are free to enter, read it in its entirety, and print pages for your personal use." So no doubt a fair bit has changed now the book is up to its 3rd edition.

As for my first few kit brews, I just assumed the "hot break" leftovers must have been removed before Coopers reduced the wort into what went into my can.


----------



## carniebrew

I'm not sure if i'm reading/entering this right....does anyone know why the recipedb on this site shows a much lower alcohol content than when I use the K&E spreadsheet? For example, a recipe i've done for a dunkelweizen shows in the db as 4.42%, but the same ingredients in the spreadsheet shows 5%, 5.4% in the bottle (with bulk priming turned off, and using 3.00 volumes of co2).

I wouldn't be worried if we were talking .1 or .2%, but .6% - 1% is gonna make a big difference to how a beer tastes.


----------



## carniebrew

Oh and another question on the spreadsheet, why is it I can only choose up to 2.90 vols of CO2 in the bottle using the little up/down arrows, when the bulk priming calculator suggests that 2.9-3.1 is 'normal' for homebrew, and a weizen can have from 3.6-4.5?


----------



## ianh

carniebrew said:


> Oh and another question on the spreadsheet, why is it I can only choose up to 2.90 vols of CO2 in the bottle using the little up/down arrows, when the bulk priming calculator suggests that 2.9-3.1 is 'normal' for homebrew, and a weizen can have from 3.6-4.5?



Hi carniebrew

When looking at these beer styles I found two different sets of numbers. If you go to the Styles worksheet you will see these, as I don't do these styles I don't know which is correct. Just change the numbers around to get the CO2 range required.

On the other question I suggest the the AHB recipe database calculates for all grain and not extract, thus the 75% efficiency. This what gives the lower OG value.


----------



## carniebrew

ianh said:


> Hi carniebrew
> 
> When looking at these beer styles I found two different sets of numbers. If you go to the Styles worksheet you will see these, as I don't do these styles I don't know which is correct. Just change the numbers around to get the CO2 range required.
> 
> On the other question I suggest the the AHB recipe database calculates for all grain and not extract, thus the 75% efficiency. This what gives the lower OG value.


Ah cheers, I hadn't seen the co2 volumes in the styles sheet, easy enough to tweak now. Can't imagine i'll want anywhere near a 4.5 in my dunkel, I used carb drops in a recent hefe that are supposed to give around 3.0 vols and I reckon that was a touch high.

The ABV thing is also curious in Beersmith...i'm using a dunkel recipe from a guy who put it together in beersmith...it calls for 2.7kg of LME, .5kg of DME, and nearly 1kg of specialty grains. He says it should be 5.5% abv, and if I put it together as an extract recipe in Beersmith 2 that's what I get. But if I do the same recipe in the K&E spreadsheet (19 litres) I get a whopping 7% abv after bottling. Which just makes me think i'm doing something wrong with your spreadsheet?
EDIT: I just put the same recipe into BrewMate v1.26 and it comes out at 6.5%, much closer to your spreadsheet...so perhaps i'm doing something wrong in Beersmith. Although that doesn't explain how the owner of this recipe got 5.5% in Beersmith too.


----------



## awall

Thanks for the spreadsheet. It's an amazing resource and I've used it for my last few beers! I just have a question about the IBU calculations when doing a partial boil. If I set my recipe to get 30 IBU's then change the HCF to yes, for a 10 litre boil it only reduces the IBU's by a few points. If I'm topping up 10L of water to get to 20L wouldn't the IBU's drop to ~15? My understanding may be way off, but this seems to make sense? 50% wort and 50% water so ~50% of the bitterness? Am I just doing it wrong?

Edit... This is without a kit. Just extract and steeping grains.


----------



## carniebrew

awall said:


> Thanks for the spreadsheet. It's an amazing resource and I've used it for my last few beers! I just have a question about the IBU calculations when doing a partial boil. If I set my recipe to get 30 IBU's then change the HCF to yes, for a 10 litre boil it only reduces the IBU's by a few points. If I'm topping up 10L of water to get to 20L wouldn't the IBU's drop to ~15? My understanding may be way off, but this seems to make sense? 50% wort and 50% water so ~50% of the bitterness? Am I just doing it wrong?
> 
> Edit... This is without a kit. Just extract and steeping grains.


I believe the IBU's are calculated on your "Ferment Volume" from cell C3, not from your boil volume. The reason the IBU changes only slightly when using HCF is because of the slight utilisation change you get out of boiling your hops in anything less than your ferment volume. Technically, if you have a 20 litre recipe you expect to get 30 IBU's from, then turning HCF on and entering your boil volume of 10 litres means that after your boil, that wort will have an IBU of 60.....once you add the extra 10 litres of water into the FV it dilutes it to 30. Technically! It's just that to get to that 60 IBU's in your boil, you need to adjust your hop additions for the amount you're boiling.

I've gone back and read most of this entire topic, and it seems Ianh himself doesn't turn on HCF for his 10 litre boils, as the difference is quite marginal to that of a full boil. I'm doing 8 litre boils myself at the moment and am going to stop turning HCF on from now on as I think my beers are marginally over-hopped.

EDIT: The bit i'm still a little vague on is boil volume vs boil gravity. I've researched this quite a bit, but can't find any definitive answer to the question....is it the gravity of the boil that affects the utilisation of the hops, or the volume of the boil? Or both? I use the "late extract addition" method in my partial boils, i.e. in my 8 litre boil I only add enough LME/DME to bring my boil gravity up to around 1040 after steeping my specialty grains. So i'm really curious if boiling say 40 grams of 10% AA hops in 8 litres of ~1040 gravity wort would give me the same IBU's as putting the same amount of hops in a 22 litre full boil of ~1040 gravity wort.


----------



## awall

I'm still slightly confused. Does the spreadsheet take into account the 10L of top up water or should I aim for 60IBU's in the spreadsheet and then allow the top up water to take it down to 30IBU's? I've just found that my beers have been quite under-hopped if anything.


----------



## carniebrew

awall said:


> I'm still slightly confused. Does the spreadsheet take into account the 10L of top up water or should I aim for 60IBU's in the spreadsheet and then allow the top up water to take it down to 30IBU's? I've just found that my beers have been quite under-hopped if anything.


No, don't aim for 60 IBU's, it takes into account your 10l of top up water. If you use HCF, just enter your boil volume and adjust your hop additions accordingly to achieve the actual IBU's you want in your final beer.

Are you adding all your extract at the start of your boil? That would cause significant under-hopping.


----------



## awall

Ah thanks for clearing that up. I've read about gravity and hop utilisation so I've been adding enough extract to get the gravity to 1.030-1.040, then adding the rest with just under 10 mins to go in the boil. I was concerned with the IBU calculations as I want to try an IPA next brew.
Cheers! :beer:


----------



## carniebrew

I'm concerned about your beers being under-hopped with a 10 litre boil though (you did say you were doing 10 litres boils yeah?). As I mentioned, Ian was saying somewhere back in the middle of this thread that since he moved to 10 litre boils he doesn't bother with HCF. That says to me if you've been using HCF with a 10 litre boil your beers should be over-hopped, not under. Maybe you just love your hops? 

I almost made a mistake with the spreadsheet the other day....I chose the hops for my Dunkel (Hallertauer Mittelfrh) from the drop down list, but didn't check the AA% that appeared (4.3%) against the actual AA% of my hops. According to my hop packet the 2011 Mittelfrh i'd bought were was 6.4%, which makes a bit of difference to the IBU numbers. Thankfully I caught it as I was cutting open the pack, so nicked back to the spreadsheet to adjust, and ended up moving 5 grams from 60 minutes to the 10 and flameout additions. That's the sort of thing that would have a big impact on a high AA bittering hop such as Warrior i'd imagine.


----------



## woodwormm

hi, sorry if this has been asked previously.

but is there more than one version of the spreadsheet? 

it just wont work on my windows 7 with Excel 2010... 

I can't even open it, i get some kind of win32 error.. yet it works on my work computer (xp and Excel 2003 or 2007....) however i prefer to tinker my recipes at home at my own pace rather than alt tabbing everytime the boss comes by!


----------



## carniebrew

printed forms section said:


> hi, sorry if this has been asked previously.
> 
> but is there more than one version of the spreadsheet?
> 
> it just wont work on my windows 7 with Excel 2010...
> 
> I can't even open it, i get some kind of win32 error.. yet it works on my work computer (xp and Excel 2003 or 2007....) however i prefer to tinker my recipes at home at my own pace rather than alt tabbing everytime the boss comes by!


Wassup with your user name?? 

I'm using the latest version on Win 7 with Excel 2010, and even 2013 on my Win 8 laptop, so no probs with the spreadsheet. You will have to enable macros when you first open the xls, and possibly even have to re-save the spreadsheet as a 'macro enabled workbook' which gives it an xlsm extension.

What's your exact error?


----------



## woodwormm

username? what you talking bout willus?

so after a few right click download/save as's and open withs i've managed to save it as macro enabled workbook. .. cheers


----------



## carniebrew

printed forms section said:


> username? what you talking bout willus?
> 
> so after a few right click download/save as's and open withs i've managed to save it as macro enabled workbook. .. cheers


Good to hear.

It says your user name is "Printed Forms Section". I don't geddit?


----------



## woodwormm

carniebrew said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> It says your user name is "Printed Forms Section". I don't geddit?



I don't really get it either... my beer/brew room is a tiny old office in the corner of my shed that the previous owner put tgere... it was obviously taken from a factory somewhere... one of the widows has printing on it..." printed forms section"


----------



## carniebrew

I'm wondering if anyone's having similar issues to me when it comes to matching the spreadsheet's calculation of OG/FG when using specialty grains? It seems the larger my spec grain bill, the further off my expected OG/FG are.

As examples, when i make my go-to kit hefe, with a Thomas Coopers Wheat kit, 500gm ldme & 300gm dex with WB-06 yeast into 18.5 litres, the expected OG/FG are spot on what I get when measuring with my hydrometer (1044/1011). Same again for a kit Irish Ale I made with only kit and adjuncts.

However, since i've moved to extract/spec grain brewing, i'm finding my OG is a lot less than the spreadsheet predicts. While my Dr Smurto's Golden Ale with 250gm of Crystal was only a few points under on the OG (1047 vs 1043), it was a bit closer on the FG (1014 vs 1012), meaning the overall abv was close enough to right. But my more recent Dunkelweizen, with 900gm of various grain was a whopping 13 points below what the spreadsheet calculated (1054 vs 1042), and the predicted FG of 1018 is way off the 1011 its currently sitting at on day 8 of fermentation.

I'm guessing this has to do with the amount of sugars the grains are expected to add vs what i'm actually getting, and i'm wondering if it has something to do with the steeping process I'm using? I put the grain in a grain/hop bag and steep it at the recommended temps in about 3 litres of water, swirling and dunking occasionally....but when taking them out after 30 minutes, I don't do much in terms of squeezing/sparging, so i'm wondering if that's affecting how much i'm getting out of the grain. Anyone got any thoughts on this?


----------



## ianh

carniebrew said:


> I'm wondering if anyone's having similar issues to me when it comes to matching the spreadsheet's calculation of OG/FG when using specialty grains? It seems the larger my spec grain bill, the further off my expected OG/FG are.
> 
> As examples, when i make my go-to kit hefe, with a Thomas Coopers Wheat kit, 500gm ldme & 300gm dex with WB-06 yeast into 18.5 litres, the expected OG/FG are spot on what I get when measuring with my hydrometer (1044/1011). Same again for a kit Irish Ale I made with only kit and adjuncts.
> 
> However, since i've moved to extract/spec grain brewing, i'm finding my OG is a lot less than the spreadsheet predicts. While my Dr Smurto's Golden Ale with 250gm of Crystal was only a few points under on the OG (1047 vs 1043), it was a bit closer on the FG (1014 vs 1012), meaning the overall abv was close enough to right. But my more recent Dunkelweizen, with 900gm of various grain was a whopping 13 points below what the spreadsheet calculated (1054 vs 1042), and the predicted FG of 1018 is way off the 1011 its currently sitting at on day 8 of fermentation.
> 
> I'm guessing this has to do with the amount of sugars the grains are expected to add vs what i'm actually getting, and i'm wondering if it has something to do with the steeping process I'm using? I put the grain in a grain/hop bag and steep it at the recommended temps in about 3 litres of water, swirling and dunking occasionally....but when taking them out after 30 minutes, I don't do much in terms of squeezing/sparging, so i'm wondering if that's affecting how much i'm getting out of the grain. Anyone got any thoughts on this?



I was mainly an extract brewer and most of my brews had between 0.6 and 0.9kg of speciality grains, whilst some OGs were lower it was only .002 or .003 some were in agreement and an occasional one was higher.

One of my regular brews was a mid irish red 2.1kg DME .3kg Caraaroma, 0.2kg Carared and 0.2kg CaraPils, spreadsheet 1043 my range 1040 to 1043. Used a variety of yeasts so FG changed.

So sorry cannot explain.


----------



## carniebrew

ianh said:


> I was mainly an extract brewer and most of my brews had between 0.6 and 0.9kg of speciality grains, whilst some OGs were lower it was only .002 or .003 some were in agreement and an occasional one was higher.
> 
> One of my regular brews was a mid irish red 2.1kg DME .3kg Caraaroma, 0.2kg Carared and 0.2kg CaraPils, spreadsheet 1043 my range 1040 to 1043. Used a variety of yeasts so FG changed.
> 
> So sorry cannot explain.


Thanks for the reply. What did you do to steep your grain? If in a grain/hop bag, how aggressive were you in squeezing/sparging after taking the bag out? I'm thinking it might just be a process thing on my end.


----------



## carniebrew

I want to just add another note here about HCF, using a real life example. I've just tasted the first of my extract version of Dr Smurto's Golden Ale, after 10 days of bottle conditioning (yes I know it's still early but i'm impatient). When designing my version of the brew I turned HCF on in Ian's spreadsheet. In order to get it up to my desired ~32 IBU's, I had to up my 60 minute Amarillo addition to 30 grams (7 litre boil), with a 20 minute addition of 20 grams. With a full boil (and thereby no HCF) I would have done something like 20 @ 60 and 15 @ 20. I also did a 30 gram addition at flameout, but that's got nothing to do with IBU's I suppose.

Anyway, on tasting today it is very hoppy, i'd guess quite a bit more than the 32 IBU's I was aiming for. Carbonation is perfect (my first go at bulk priming as I wanted only ~2.6 vols in this brew). This is the hoppiest beer i've brewed though, and I understand they mellow with age? But i'm thinking I might be better off brewing with HCF off from now on, or just tempering the results a little. YMMV of course, especially if you love your hops.


----------



## ianh

When steeping grains I used a grain bag (fairly coarse weave) and gave good squeeze after 30 minutes at 65C.

Boiling 7 litres I would leave the HCF off, I use to boil 10 litres when I did Extracts and did not use the HCF. It's there as an alternative for people who only boil say 3 litres. It is a matter of finding what suits you and sticking to it.

I am sure your current brew will mellow with time. Build up a stock then you can drink things after say three months, a lot of my extracts, depending on the style and strength were not drunk till after 6 months in the bottle. Also suggest keeping back a couple of bottles from each brew and drinking them after say 9 and 12 months.


----------



## Mattrox

I am having trouble with the save recipe macro. It wants to debug it.
It highlights Chr$ in this line: MsgBox ("NO NAME IN CELL H4" & Chr$(13) & Chr$(13) & "ENTER A NAME AND TRY AGAIN") and gives a compile error : "Can't find project or library".
Maybe I'll try to download it again.... maybe I did something wrong when I enabled macros?


----------



## carniebrew

You do have to have a name in cell H4, which is your name for whatever recipe you're putting together. I can recreate the error by clicking "New Recipe" then immediately hitting save. Are you leaving it blank?


----------



## Mattrox

carniebrew said:


> You do have to have a name in cell H4, which is your name for whatever recipe you're putting together. I can recreate the error by clicking "New Recipe" then immediately hitting save. Are you leaving it blank?


Nah, it was a macro error. I re-downloaded the file and started again. I must have not done the enable macro procedure correctly the first time, and rather than work out where I stuffed up I just started again.

All good now.


----------



## ianh

Had a few queries lately re the FG values and also steeping grain efficiency. So please find version 4.1

View attachment Kit &amp; Extract Beer Designer V4.1.xls


Made a correction to the FG formula when using LME and DME.

Changed the formula for calculating the OG when using specialty grains. Now uses an adjustable efficiency factor located on the Grains worksheet.

Cheers
Ian


----------



## carniebrew

You're a superstar Ian, thanks for keeping this up, despite having moved away from extract brewing yourself I understand.

Is there a dummies guide for copying across all your data from previous versions? Oh, and while we're at it, a column on the front page that shows the percentage of each ingredient in the overall fermentables bill would make for a great enhancement down the track. I've done it myself manually down the left hand side of each cell.

I can see the difference straight away, I was working on a new recipe for a hefe, using 2.8kg of wheat LME and 250gm of light crystal, with WB-06 yeast in 18 litres. The 4.0 sheet was telling me an FG of 1019, which sounded way too high. This new version is suggest 1015, which I'm sure will be closer to the mark.


----------



## ianh

I assume somewhere in the thread there are details for copying data across, can't remember now, just need to be careful of the calculated (shaded yellow) columns.

To add %s what you could do is change the cell colour for the two adjuncts (to remind you) delete the ADJ in column A then put the formula

=IF((C6>0),100*C6/SUM(C$6:C$7:C$10:C$11:C$14:C$15:C$18:C$23),"") in cell A6 then copy this down to the other malt/grain/adj cells, need to adjust number of decimals.

Glad you get a better estimate of FG.

cheers

Ian


----------



## Ruddager

Thanks for the update - I've just started getting into using this and I've learnt a lot from it.

I just found some EBC stats for those Briess liquid malts too - not sure why they're not in there. For anyone that wants to add them:


Briess Pilsen Light 3.9 1.5 0
Briess Bavarian Wheat 5.9 1.5 0
Briess Golden Light 7.8 1.5 0
Briess Munich 15.8 1.5 0
Briess Sparkling Amber 19.7 1.5 0
Briess Traditional Dark 59.1 1.5 0


----------



## carniebrew

Something I find quite curious with the spreadsheet is the result of pressing CTRL-C. I do this out of a lifelong habit to copy a cell, but for some reason in the spreadsheet it pastes a massive comment into the cell I'm trying to copy. The comment seems to be what's contained on the "Brewday" tab.

I can work around it by right-clicking the cell and choosing "Copy", but I forget waaay too often. Any idea how to stop this from happening Ian?


----------



## carniebrew

ianh said:


> I assume somewhere in the thread there are details for copying data across, can't remember now, just need to be careful of the calculated (shaded yellow) columns.
> 
> To add %s what you could do is change the cell colour for the two adjuncts (to remind you) delete the ADJ in column A then put the formula
> 
> =IF((C6>0),100*C6/SUM(C$6:C$7:C$10:C$11:C$14:C$15:C$18:C$23),"") in cell A6 then copy this down to the other malt/grain/adj cells, need to adjust number of decimals.
> 
> Glad you get a better estimate of FG.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ian


A variation on that formula, if you prefer you can format the cells to show a percentage, with 1 decimal point (or none if you're ok with rounding up and want to save space). If you do, use this formula instead:

=IF((C6>0),C6/SUM(C$6:C$7:C$10:C$11:C$14:C$15:C$18:C$23),"")

Then copy and paste down so the first two C6 entries change to the right cell reference.


----------



## SimonT

Awesome update, love the fact that steeping efficiency is adjustable - did I have something to do with that? 

Only other thing I'd like to see is a whole lot more rows for 'HOPS', to take care of those crazy recipes that have say 2 lots of dry hops with 3 or 4 hops each, not to mention some of the boiling hops craziness with IPAs etc these days.

I made some new rows myself and it all looks OK, until you save the spreadsheet, re-open to a new recipe and the extra rows from the other recipe are still there. I assume the extra rows get saved when I save the entire spreadsheet, not as part of the individual recipe.

Love this spreadsheet, makes extract brewing easier than anything else I've used.

Cheers for all your work on it Ian, even though you're no longer an extract brewer yourself!


----------



## ianh

SimonT said:


> Awesome update, love the fact that steeping efficiency is adjustable - did I have something to do with that?
> 
> Only other thing I'd like to see is a whole lot more rows for 'HOPS', to take care of those crazy recipes that have say 2 lots of dry hops with 3 or 4 hops each, not to mention some of the boiling hops craziness with IPAs etc these days.
> 
> I made some new rows myself and it all looks OK, until you save the spreadsheet, re-open to a new recipe and the extra rows from the other recipe are still there. I assume the extra rows get saved when I save the entire spreadsheet, not as part of the individual recipe.
> 
> Love this spreadsheet, makes extract brewing easier than anything else I've used.
> 
> Cheers for all your work on it Ian, even though you're no longer an extract brewer yourself!


Hi SimonT

Thanks, welcome to the forum and yes amongst others.

If you want to add extra hops what I suggest you do is make a second copy of the spreadsheet. You can add extra rows by copying cells B33:G33 down to the rows below. Plus you need to change the formula in cell K14 (change the G33 value to the new last hop row). This will allow you to design the recipe and the save the spreadsheet with a new name (Beer Name).

However most of the spreadsheet macros will not operate correctly as they will not take into account of the extra hop rows plus you would need to write your Brewday sheet down as it also would not include the extra hop rows. I would suggest you make a new copy of the spreadsheet everytime you do this so as to keep a record.

As an alternative, if you are adding hops at the same time, you can add hops to the hop list to reflect the addition, simple example, 50/50 Amarillo 8.9 AA% and Cascade 7.8 AA% add a new hop to the list 50Amarillo/50Cascade with a 8.35 AA% value.

cheers

Ian


----------



## carniebrew

Something I've only just noticed on the spreadsheet...if using LME, the "Brewday" worksheet doesn't show the total amount in the recipe like it does for DME. I needed to insert a couple of rows then copy and tweak the DME formulas to get it to show.


----------



## mosto

Hi ianh,

Like others, I have found this tool extremely useful. The only problem is I've never really been able to save and store recipes in it. I've tried most of the versions, including the latest, but get the same errors. Below (hopefully) is a screenshot of the error I receive when I click on 'Save Recipe'.





If I delete the Chr$(13) references, both here and in "RECIPE ALREADY EXISTS", it saves fine. The problem then is if I click 'Get Recipe' it brings up the list of saved recipes, I highlight one and click 'Select' and the program stops responding.

I'm using Excel 2003.

Any light you, or anyone else can sehd on this would be much appreciated.

Cheers,


----------



## ianh

mosto said:


> Hi ianh,
> 
> Like others, I have found this tool extremely useful. The only problem is I've never really been able to save and store recipes in it. I've tried most of the versions, including the latest, but get the same errors. Below (hopefully) is a screenshot of the error I receive when I click on 'Save Recipe'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K&E1.jpg
> 
> If I delete the Chr$(13) references, both here and in "RECIPE ALREADY EXISTS", it saves fine. The problem then is if I click 'Get Recipe' it brings up the list of saved recipes, I highlight one and click 'Select' and the program stops responding.
> 
> I'm using Excel 2003.
> 
> Any light you, or anyone else can sehd on this would be much appreciated.
> 
> Cheers,


Hi mosto

I think you may be missing one of the project libraries.

If you open the spreadsheet then hit ALT & F11 should bring up visual basic.

In the visual basic Window go to the Tools Menu and select References I have ticked

Visual Basic for Applications
MS Excel 12.0 Object Library
OLE Automation
MS Office 12.0 Object Library
MS Forms 2.0 Object Library
MS Word 12.0 Object Library

This is for Excel 2007 so using a different version will get a number other than 12.0.

Hopefully this should fix the problem.

cheers

Ian


----------



## mosto

Thanks mate, the MS Word 12.0 Object Library in 2003 is missing, so I ticked 11.0 instead. All good now


----------



## carniebrew

Can someone help me understand the fermentables introduced by steeping specialty grain? I am thinking of using "Carawheat" steeped into an upcoming dunkelweizen, and it wasn't in the spreadsheet...so I added a row on the 'grains' tab and put it in, with an EBC of 120. It was the "potential" that got me thinking...most of the other grains on that tab are listed around 1.034. Is that meant to be the potential fermentability of that grain if it was mashed? And then we have the "Efficiency of Steeping Grains" in the latest version, set to 60%...is that the estimate of how much malt sugar we're extracting from the grain because we're steeping, not mashing?


----------



## ianh

Hi carniebrew

I believe you are correct in your assumptions. Carawheat potential is 1.034 or 1.035 depending where you look (EBC 110 -150).

In the spreadsheet the efficiency is an estimate of the sugars extracted by steeping. I could find little information on steeping efficiency and even in the bits available the numbers vary widely..


----------



## gc.camel

I thought i'd do some experimenting with making two 'half' batches with different hops. Pour half the tin in one fermenter and the other half in a second and top them up to 11 or so liters. When i attempt this on spreadsheet the IBU's and EBC of the kit seems to be based on using the full weight of the tin. doesn't seem to be a function of the weight used. Should i be making half kits in the kit list or do i need to change a formula? btw I'm under the assumption that the IBU's and EBC of full kit +20L is equal to half a kit +10L 

thanks guys

edit: i changed the IBU on the first kit to
=IF(($C6)>0,(VLOOKUP($B6,KITS!$A$3:$D$150,3,FALSE)*23/$C$3)**($C6/(VLOOKUP($B6,KITS!$A$3:$D$150,4,FALSE)))*,"")
and the EBC on the first kit to
=IF(($C6)>0,(VLOOKUP($B6,KITS!$A$3:$D$150,2,FALSE)*23/$C$3)**($C6/(VLOOKUP($B6,KITS!$A$3:$D$150,4,FALSE)))*,"")

Both multiply the IBU/EBC by the normal weight of the tin (via lookup) divided by the amount used. seems to work!


----------



## ianh

Hi gc

The calculation involving kits is based on the full kit and picks up values from the Kits worksheet. What you are doing is correct if only using part of the kit.


----------



## OzPaleAle

I'm pretty new to brewing and I have got a Fat Yak Clone Kit from Brewcraft that I put on yesterday, I thought I would put the values of the kit into the spreadsheet to get to know how to use the form.
I got the results pictured below, I had a little bit of a newbie boil over issue with the Hop additions so that area is a bit sketchy but I noticed the spreadsheet shows the expected %Alc as 3%, not sure if I should be adding some more DME or not to boost %Alc, the OG was 1032 when I measured it.

Thanks


----------



## Scobieb

Thanks so much for this. Having just started to brew with dry extract its been a lifesaver.

One question, what does the HCF control do?


----------



## carniebrew

Hop Concentration Factor. It helps if you're doing boils under say 8 litres, in guiding you as to how much less your IBU will be because of the small volume boil. It seems most of us, including Ian, have agreed that when doing anything over 8 litre boils you can leave it off, as the amount of hops don't really need changing.


----------



## Summy

Thanks very much for the spreadsheet, will come in very useful

Cheers


----------



## Summy

Not sure if it's been asked before but could we have Ella added as a hop variety please?

Thanks in advance


----------



## DU99

you can edit yourself...long as you have the details of the hops Alpha acids (%) 14—16


----------



## carniebrew

Yeah just go to the "Hops" tab, insert a row where Ella belongs alphabetically, enter the details and it'll then appear in the drop down box on the main sheet.


----------



## PeteBaudo

G'day Ian

I assume given the recent posts to the thread that the spreadsheet attached at the beginning of the thread is the current one?

It was posted several years ago so I just wanted to double check if you had made any recent changes?

Regards

Pete


----------



## brente1982

No recent changes, but like the above posts say, you can manually enter data yourself. Most kit cans these days come with the data provided so entering it isnt a problem. And hops you can manually adjust also.


----------



## carniebrew

PeteBaudo said:


> G'day Ian
> 
> I assume given the recent posts to the thread that the spreadsheet attached at the beginning of the thread is the current one?
> 
> It was posted several years ago so I just wanted to double check if you had made any recent changes?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Pete


Yep, Ian is able to edit his original post when he comes up with a new version. v4.1 is quite new, and the latest we've seen.


----------



## ianh

PeteBaudo said:


> G'day Ian
> 
> I assume given the recent posts to the thread that the spreadsheet attached at the beginning of the thread is the current one?
> 
> It was posted several years ago so I just wanted to double check if you had made any recent changes?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Pete


Hi pete

Welcome to the forum.

Yes the one in the first post is the current version. I got one of the Moderators to edit the first post for the latest version.

Hope you find it useful.


----------



## gruntre69

Thanks mate, I had a look at this a while ago but I think my brewing knowledge was insufficient so I didn't use it. It has now inspired me to have a go with a recipe created in the spreadsheet with the style guidelines as a guide. Thanks for the work and the sharing. PM me for help on a later version of Excell....


----------



## ianh

gruntre69 said:


> Thanks mate, I had a look at this a while ago but I think my brewing knowledge was insufficient so I didn't use it. It has now inspired me to have a go with a recipe created in the spreadsheet with the style guidelines as a guide. Thanks for the work and the sharing. PM me for help on a later version of Excell....


Hope it continues to inspire you to try different things. It in an old version of Excel for maximum usage. I have Office 2013 which I actually BOUGHT, well it was only $15 plus another $15 for the disc.


----------



## stretch69

Awesome spread sheet mate! 

I've been looking at trying drsmurtos golden ale, 

Just a couple of questions, 

The brew day sheet says to add 1153g LME for the boil for SG 1040, then disolve the remaining LME plus the kit in to the fermenter. 

1) what difference does it make if I add all the LME to the boil? 
2) what's the best way to check the SG at the start of the boil?, 

If theres a thread that explains this sorta stuff I'd be happy to read it, sorry for the stupid questions, its the first time I've used this sheet


----------



## Droopy Brew

carniebrew said:


> Hop Concentration Factor. It helps if you're doing boils under say 8 litres, in guiding you as to how much less your IBU will be because of the small volume boil. It seems most of us, including Ian, have agreed that when doing anything over 8 litre boils you can leave it off, as the amount of hops don't really need changing.


So how do you use it? THE HCF is set at 1- what do I need to set it at for a 5L boil?

I just ignore that and enter the boil volume below it. I imagine this would adjust the IBUs automatically?


----------



## ianh

stretch69 said:


> Awesome spread sheet mate!
> 
> I've been looking at trying drsmurtos golden ale,
> 
> Just a couple of questions,
> 
> The brew day sheet says to add 1153g LME for the boil for SG 1040, then disolve the remaining LME plus the kit in to the fermenter.
> 
> 1) what difference does it make if I add all the LME to the boil?
> 2) what's the best way to check the SG at the start of the boil?,
> 
> If theres a thread that explains this sorta stuff I'd be happy to read it, sorry for the stupid questions, its the first time I've used this sheet


The spreadsheet calculates what you need to add to the boil based on what grains if any are steeped and the volume of the boil. There is no need to check the SG at the start of the boil.

An SG of 1.040 is roughly 100g of DME per litre and is commonly used as it gives good hop utilisation ie more ibu's for a set amount of hops. If you add all the LME at the start of the boil it would give high SG and poor hop utilisation.

http://realbeer.com/hops/research.html


----------



## ianh

Droopy Brew said:


> So how do you use it? THE HCF is set at 1- what do I need to set it at for a 5L boil?
> 
> I just ignore that and enter the boil volume below it. I imagine this would adjust the IBUs automatically?


To use HCF select Yes in cell K24. If you use it, it will require more hops to give the same IBU. It is then a question of personal preference.

Background the HCF was put there as there is very little data for small volume hop boils, all grain brewers boil the total volume. Tinseth is the normal method for calculating IBU's and does not include a volume factor. An alternative less used method is the Rager method with does include a volume factor. So that HCF was put in the spreadsheet to simulate the Rager method for low boil volumes.

A bit more light reading is here

http://realbeer.com/hops/FAQ.html


----------



## carniebrew

ianh said:


> <snip>
> If you add all the LME at the start of the boil it would give high SG and poor hop utilisation.


And you'll also likely get a darker beer than expected, as the boil will darken the high concentration of extract.


----------



## stretch69

cool thanks guys for the imput!

I've nearly got enough gear to give AG a go. In some ways it seams more a little more straight forward then some of these kit/extract recipes, ALTHOUGH i havent done it yet so we'll see haha


----------



## damoninja

Great sheet! I've just started brewing and have found it useful, and pretty accurate so far!

The yeasts I've been using aren't available in the sheet, is it possible to get them added? I couldn't find any data which translated into similar numbers to yours, but I did find this fact sheet that has a bunch of info:
http://www.lovebrewing.co.uk/downloads/dl/file/id/48/m07_british_ale_yeast_data_sheet.pdf

One enhancement I would love to see is the ability to track observations over the course of fermentation... Things like temperature, gravity, etc. Either at specific intervals or a complete list. 

This would be useful for me and I suspect many others who ferment in an environment that cannot be as easily regulated as others (I don't have a basement) and tracking gravity readings.


----------



## carniebrew

The sheet is set up so you can do that yourself. Go to the "Yeast" tab, and insert a row wherever your new yeast belongs, enter all the details, and they'll then appear in the drop down box on the main sheet....

In regards to observations, I use the "Comments" column on the "Brews" sheet to record that sort of stuff, along with tasting notes I update as the beer ages.


----------



## damoninja

I've been doing the same, but it would be handy to have in a standardised form. 

As far as adding the yeasts, I don't really have the knowledge to be adding the data just yet, like I said I can't translate the stuff from the fact sheet into something that looks like what's already there. I'd really just be guessing, and what's the point in that?


----------



## damoninja

Another possible addition: Additional parameters for carbonation

*Additional input parameters:*

Size / type of bottle
Type of sugar using (DDME, LDME, DLME, BE1, BE2 etc etc)
Maybe a second type of sugar? I hear some people use a mixture

*Output*

Impact on flavour
Amount of sugar per bottle calculation: (bottle size / fermentation volume)-1 
... Minus 1 litre is to assume sediment, testing ;samples, etc.
Warning if the carbonation level / amount of sugar is too high for the bottle type and may cause a breach

Thoughts are welcomed


----------



## carniebrew

The sheet already has a priming choice between dex and sugar. I personally don't think anyone bother using DME/LME or any kind of brew enhancer for priming, it's a waste of money and too variably fermentable to give the accuracy we desire for bottle priming. I've used both dextrose and raw sugar for bulk priming, neither add any kind of flavour to any of the beers I've brewed...we're talking tiny amounts compared to the volume of beer.

And while I used Ian's spreadsheet religiously when brewing kit/extract beers, I always used this calculator for my bulk priming calculations:
http://webspace.webring.com/people/ms/sirleslie/AlcoholChart/PrimingCalculator.html

Which btw does allow you to choose DME, but you have to know/guess if you're using 70% or 75% fermentable stuff. Again, just use sugar or dextrose!


----------



## Alex.Tas

as for how much sugar to use per bottle it isn't a particularly hard calculation to make yourself. All you need to do is find an empty few cells and add:

Column xyz (Litres) column zyx
0.375 =$m$19/($C$3/xyz1)
0.750 =$m$19/($C$3/xyz2)

Then have another row below 0.750 with the value 0.330 for a 330ml bottle, or 0.568 for a cider bottle or whatever you want. then just copy zyx column down.

My suggestion would be to insert a few columns to the right of column O and have your calculations there. As far as I'm aware, inserting columns shouldn't mess up any other formulas that are at work.


As for your yeast damoninja, just add the name to column a, add whatever you like to column B (this is just your reference so use something like MO7 for example).
Add a D in column C as its a dry yeast not a wet one. Column D is the important one as it tells the spreadsheet the attenuation of the yeast (how much sugar it will eat before it settles out). the qualitative value of 4 isn't too helpful here, so i did a quick google to find out the attenuation is stated as high. so you can probably assume a value of 75 here. IanH would probably be able to answer this bit better than me.

Column E just add the name of the yeast, in this case Mangrove jack British ale yeast. column F add in High. This means that once the yeast has done its work, it will clump together (flocculate) and get heavier and fall to the bottom of your fermenter. higher flocculation generally means clearer beer. A German wheat beer for example would halve low flocculation. G&H just put in 75 again. I and J add 16-22 respectively. not too sure about the alcohol tolerance. you can leave this blank as there are no formulas dependent on this column. You could probably assume a 8-12 percent range maybe based on the info on that link you provided.


----------



## damoninja

Thanks Alex - I'll give adding the yeast a go...

I'm good enough excel and math I do a lot of operations in excel/powerview. 
The main thing I wasn't comfortable adding was the volumes etc, as I'm still learning this stuff. 

As far as not using DME goes for priming, I've heard of heaps of people who do it, especially with stouts and darker beers. It's supposed to give you finer bubbles / thicker head which is often desired in these types of beers. 

I wouldn't suggest using something like DDME in something like a pilsner, but I don't think it should be totally condemned.


----------



## Alex.Tas

in the end mate, its your brew so you can do what you like with it. I use DME sometimes. All you need to do is find out what the fermentability of the DME is and then alter your calculations accordingly. you can add a few cells to do this based on the value calculated. Assume dex is 100% fermentable. I guess this wont get translated into the saved recipe section though.


----------



## Forever Wort

I love the spreadsheet. However, I am having trouble using it to get an accurate OG of my latest brew.

I used a Coopers Lager kit and 1.7kg of Blackfern Ultralyte LME - does anyone know the correct statistics to get this LME into the spreadsheet? Or is it basically the same as the Morgans Extra Pale or Coopers Light LMEs, which both give the same results?

My OG was epic wack - 1112 when adjusted for temp - I thought "fair enough" then pitched the yeast. But checking the spreadsheet using the Morgans or Coopers LMEs gives me OG 1048.


----------



## damoninja

Forever Wort said:


> I love the spreadsheet. However, I am having trouble using it to get an accurate OG of my latest brew.
> 
> I used a Coopers Lager kit and 1.7kg of Blackfern Ultralyte LME - does anyone know the correct statistics to get this LME into the spreadsheet? Or is it basically the same as the Morgans Extra Pale or Coopers Light LMEs, which both give the same results?
> 
> My OG was epic wack - 1112 when adjusted for temp - I thought "fair enough" then pitched the yeast. But checking the spreadsheet using the Morgans or Coopers LMEs gives me OG 1048.


Woah - no way those ingredients would give OG that high unless your final volume was like 9 litres. Have you tested your hydrometre on water?
What was your final volume by the way?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

it probably wasn't mixed properly, heavy stuff sinks to the where the tap happens to be. Don't stress, the yeast will find it.


----------



## Forever Wort

Thanks. I think something trippy like that must have happened. I did stir the shit out of it though.

*Total recipe:*

Coopers Lager kit
1.7kg Blackfern Ultralyte LME
500g Cane Sugar
10g PoR boiled for 10 min in 2 litres of water

Final volume 26l.

Ian's Spreadsheet says 1048.


----------



## JoeyJoeJoe

Yeah no way is that 1.112. I find the liquid malt in the can sinks to the bottom despite stiring. I would guess that 1050 would be pretty close for the amount of sugar you have put in.


----------



## Forever Wort

I am running with that, cheers.


----------



## BeardedWonder

I'm sure this has been asked about previously in this thread, but I'm inherently lazy so I figured I'd post.

I'm about to begin a series of experiments by splitting a batch into two 15L FVs. The idea being that one is a control, the other has a tweek. Both are fermented in the same conditions, over the same amount of time, so that I can get an accurate comparison.

I've been trying to figure out how to wrangle the recipe in the spreadsheet. I want to set the recipe as the 15L batch, rather than do a 23L batch and halve it, as I'm sure that scaling down a full batch calculation will mess with the ABV, EBC and IBU values....but I'm not sure....

I'm planning on using a Coopers Lager can as the base, so I have entered a new line in the Kit page. I've left the Can EBC and Can IBU as they are listed in the full can that comes default with the spreadsheet. I've then adjusted the weight of the can to represent half a can and HALVED the 'For 23 L EBC/IBU' values.

Does this sound correct??
Do I need to adjust it further??
Or am I making things too complex and should just halve a full 23L batch calculation??

Cheers,

BW


----------



## carniebrew

I'm a bit confused. If you're splitting a 23 litre brew across two FV's, why would you want to set the recipe as a 15L batch? Wouldn't it be an 11.5 litre batch?

You could set your batch size to 11.5 litres, then change the Coopers Lager can size to .85kg. BUT...remember the weight field for kit cans is actually a calculation, not a number entry, so you might want to make a copy of the spreadsheet first so you can add the formula back in once you're done mucking around.

Or if you're confident enough with Excel, add a new entry in the "Kits" tab, under the existing Coopers Lager, and call it "Coopers Lager (Half)". Then halve the numbers in columns D, E & F, so the row looks like this:

Coopers Lager (Half) 2.4 10.6 0.85 45
195

Then set your batch size to 11.5 litres, choose the new half kit can, and enter the rest of your ingredients as normal?

EDIT: If you are looking to do 2 x 15l batches, but using half a Coopers Lager can in both, then that latter method of adding a new entry for half a can would still work too. Just change your batch size to 15, and it'll then let you muck around with how much other fermentables/hops you'll need to get to your targets.


----------



## BeardedWonder

Uhh....yeah....late night posting, like late night pizza or cheese, should be done carefully...Dunno why they can't set auto-correct to fix up late night posts...

What I had MEANT to specify was that I was using 15L containers to brew an 11.5L batch. I wouldn't dare attempt a 15L batch in a 15L FV unless I wanted Krausen in my shoes and a cranky missus in my ear... 

It took me a couple of reads (and a touch of Alt-Tabbing back and forth) before I got the notion of what you were saying about halving values in cells D, E and F.

The end result is the same, except that I had entered values as numbers, not as a result of an equation.
I may just make ANOTHER 1/2 can line and try it again with the equations in place and see if that makes any difference.

Thanks heaps for the advice, carniebrew!


----------



## Olle

Hi,

I have started use Kit & Extract Beer Designer V4.1 on Mac with MS Office 2011. It's really a very useful and helpful tool that will help me produce much better beer. But unfortunately it does not work with the macros, is there any solution to this?


----------



## damoninja

Olle said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have started use Kit & Extract Beer Designer V4.1 on Mac with MS Office 2011. It's really a very useful and helpful tool that will help me produce much better beer. But unfortunately it does not work with the macros, is there any solution to this?


Have you checked that macros are enabled in trust centre?


----------



## Olle

damoninja said:


> Have you checked that macros are enabled in trust centre?


Thank you damoninja.

Yes, macros are enabled in trust centre. I also get the message 'Error in loading DLL'. And I also get the message ' Excel could not open Kit & Extract Beer Designer V4.1.xls because some contents is unreadable. Do you want to open and Repair this workbook?' On Yes, then all macros and the VBA project is removed from the workbook.

I should really appreciate if someone can solve this for me.


----------



## carniebrew

Olle, it's unlikely but possible that the spreadsheet got corrupted during download. It happened to me once when downloading the latest update a while back. Can you download it again from this thread and try opening it again?


----------



## Olle

carniebrew said:


> Olle, it's unlikely but possible that the spreadsheet got corrupted during download. It happened to me once when downloading the latest update a while back. Can you download it again from this thread and try opening it again?


Hello Carniebrew,

Good idea. I have tried, but the same result.

Below the messages I got.

'Error in loading DLL'.
And

"'Repair Result to Kit & Extract Beer Designer V4.1 07091.xml

Errors were detected in file 'Macintosh HD:Users:Wikingownloads:Kit & Extract Beer Designer V4.1.xls'

Lost Visual Basic project.One or more invalid conditional formats were removed from the workbook"


----------



## carniebrew

I'd say "Use a PC", but that'd just be mean... -_-


----------



## Cube

Olle said:


> Hello Carniebrew,
> 
> Good idea. I have tried, but the same result.
> 
> Below the messages I got.
> 
> 'Error in loading DLL'.
> And
> 
> "'Repair Result to Kit & Extract Beer Designer V4.1 07091.xml
> 
> Errors were detected in file 'Macintosh HD:Users:Wikingownloads:Kit & Extract Beer Designer V4.1.xls'
> Lost Visual Basic project.One or more invalid conditional formats were removed from the workbook"


Just download LIBREOFFICE. It works fine with that. Libreoffice is an free office software like MS Office just without the $$.
http://www.libreoffice.org/


----------



## Olle

Cube said:


> Just download LIBREOFFICE. It works fine with that. Libreoffice is an free office software like MS Office just without the $$.
> http://www.libreoffice.org/


Thank you. I will check LIBREOFFICE.


----------



## php

I still get loads of errors with LibreOffice on the MacBook but it was OK for a play.


----------



## indica86

Works okay with Libre on Linux though...


----------



## kondor1001

seems fine in Gnumeric on linux too, many thanks for making this.


----------



## ianh

You are welcome and welcome to the forum.


----------



## damoninja

Hey Ian - the spreadsheet helped me a lot when I was getting started, a few people I've shared it with have called it a godsend for the kit brewer. 

I've joined another forum and was wondering if you'd be ok with me sharing it there, all credits to yourself?


----------



## ianh

Have no problems with that, just reference it back to this thread.

cheers

Ian


----------



## okie1

I am trying to learn the extract beer spreadsheet & I can get along fine except for the brew enhancer 1, I cannot figure out how or where to enter it into the equation. I know it is 400 grams Maltodextrin & 600 grams Dextros but where do I add this?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## DU99

try adjuncts on the left hand side of the page..they are listed


----------



## carniebrew

okie1 said:


> I am trying to learn the extract beer spreadsheet & I can get along fine except for the brew enhancer 1, I cannot figure out how or where to enter it into the equation. I know it is 400 grams Maltodextrin & 600 grams Dextros but where do I add this?
> 
> Thanks for any help.


I added these two rows to the bottom of the "Adj" tab in the spreadsheet:

Coopers BE1 0.1 1.0414 61.2
Coopers BE2 0.1 1.0415 51.5


----------



## TheDudeAbides

okie1 said:


> I am trying to learn the extract beer spreadsheet & I can get along fine except for the brew enhancer 1, I cannot figure out how or where to enter it into the equation. I know it is 400 grams Maltodextrin & 600 grams Dextros but where do I add this?
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Hi Okie,
I had an issue with this, but then I solved it!
You see the section headed with "GRAINS/ADJ"?
The last two rows of this section are just for adjuncts and have the things you need.
Cheers


----------



## okie1

I thank you all, now I will see how it goes.

I must say that this forum has some of the most helpful & understanding people I have ever encountered on any forum to date.


----------



## bundy

Guys, I've downloaded Ian's spreadsheet to have a look and play and have a couple of questions.

After a long lay off from Homebrewing where previously I kept a little database of my brews in some software called HBKM, I thought I'd start to use Ians Spreadsheet to track recipes and brews. So I've just got down one of Boonies LCPA clones to get back in the swing of things. 

Now I've managed to add Boonie's recipe to the list in the spreadsheet without to much problem (Although it does say it is not in the range for an American Ale I've just ignored that)

Question is I see the "Brews" tab in the Spreadsheet and expected it would track my Brew details in there e.g. # 1 Boonies LCPA Date 5/1 OG xx FG xx etc etc

How do you get the data from the Recipe into this part of the Spreadsheet? I read in the notes abouting copying form Excel to Word then back again but maybe I am doing something wrong as this does nothing for me

I also notice on this tab some comments saying there should be formulas in here for calculating to be copied down, but in the latest version I downloaded there are no formulas in those cells.

Apreciate any tips on how you guys use it for tracking past brews

Cheers......bundy


----------



## carniebrew

Not quite Bundy. The "Brews" tab is for manual entry, it's where you keep a list of everything you've brewed. It's the "Recipes" tab that will have any recipes you've saved using the "Save Recipe" button on the Main sheet.


----------



## bundy

Thanks mate, makes sense then.

However what about the calculations in the brews tab? If I add in the brew details manually The latest one seems not to have any calculations working for Alc % etc.

Or do you use something else to do the calcs and just type those details in also?

Cheers


----------



## damoninja

bundy said:


> Thanks mate, makes sense then.
> 
> However what about the calculations in the brews tab? If I add in the brew details manually The latest one seems not to have any calculations working for Alc % etc.
> 
> Or do you use something else to do the calcs and just type those details in also?
> 
> Cheers


The actual OG / FG aren't always 100% what the sheet says, when I was using it my OG was usually on the mark but my FG a few points off due to a variety of reasons that the spreadsheet can't predict. 

So enter them manually from your actual readings


----------



## Odysseym

Is there a User Guide for this spreadsheet?I am a Newbie and use Coopers Extract Cans.
Do I just choose the Coopers Extract from the drop down list?
What information shown is specific to the Extract and what should be entered??
I am Lost!


----------



## bundy

damoninja said:


> The actual OG / FG aren't always 100% what the sheet says, when I was using it my OG was usually on the mark but my FG a few points off due to a variety of reasons that the spreadsheet can't predict.
> 
> So enter them manually from your actual readings


Yeah mate I would normally do that with whatever program I used, I think you misunderstood me. 

The issue is the Spreadsheet (latest version) is not calculating the Alc % values once I enter the OG and FG in onto the Brews worksheet. In clalculates it fine in the Recipe section but not in the Brews hostroy section

Maybe its an issue with this version of spreadsheet and I need to trawl back through this thread, get an older version. copy across the formulas and go from there?

It says in the comments field for that column there is supposed to be a formula in that cell to do the Calculation, but it is blank thus cant calculate the Alc %


----------



## waz_j

bundy said:


> Maybe its an issue with this version of spreadsheet and I need to trawl back through this thread, get an older version. copy across the formulas and go from there?
> 
> It says in the comments field for that column there is supposed to be a formula in that cell to do the Calculation, but it is blank thus cant calculate the Alc %


That's what I did - here's the formulas to save you some time

Cell Q2: =IF(AND(ISNUMBER(O2),ISNUMBER(P2)),((O2-P2)/7.45)+0.4,"")
Cell R2: =IF(AND(ISNUMBER(O2),ISNUMBER(P2)),100*(O2-P2)/O2,"")

If you put those in and then fill down you should be right to go. The Make Recipe button on the Main sheet will add the brew information as a new line on the Brews sheet and copy the Brewday details as a comment in column C.


----------



## carniebrew

bundy said:


> Yeah mate I would normally do that with whatever program I used, I think you misunderstood me.
> 
> The issue is the Spreadsheet (latest version) is not calculating the Alc % values once I enter the OG and FG in onto the Brews worksheet. In clalculates it fine in the Recipe section but not in the Brews hostroy section
> 
> Maybe its an issue with this version of spreadsheet and I need to trawl back through this thread, get an older version. copy across the formulas and go from there?
> 
> It says in the comments field for that column there is supposed to be a formula in that cell to do the Calculation, but it is blank thus cant calculate the Alc %


In the Brews tab, you need to copy the formulas (e.g. the abv calc) from the current row, down to the next row. For some reason I can't use CTRL-C like I normally would, instead I right click the formula, choose copy, then right click the cell below it, choose paste.


----------



## damoninja

carniebrew said:


> In the Brews tab, you need to copy the formulas (e.g. the abv calc) from the current row, down to the next row. For some reason I can't use CTRL-C like I normally would, instead I right click the formula, choose copy, then right click the cell below it, choose paste.


The formulas don't show up for me at all. 

And Ctrl+C has been mapped to a macro, which annoyed the crap outta me so I changed it.


----------



## carniebrew

Hrmm, I just checked the latest copy of the spreadsheet and you're right, the formulas aren't there. I wonder if I added them myself? Actually my "Brews" tab is different to that v4.1, I don't have all the BOG/BFG stuff in columns U-X.

Anyway, you could try putting this in the %Alc column (column Q): 

=((S2-T2)/7.46)+0.5

That should give you your ABV. Note I use the "+0.5" at the end to adjust my abv for bottle conditioning. If you're kegging/force carbing get rid of it.


----------



## damoninja

carniebrew said:


> Hrmm, I just checked the latest copy of the spreadsheet and you're right, the formulas aren't there. I wonder if I added them myself? Actually my "Brews" tab is different to that v4.1, I don't have all the BOG/BFG stuff in columns U-X.
> 
> Anyway, you could try putting this in the %Alc column (column Q):
> 
> =((S2-T2)/7.46)+0.5
> 
> That should give you your ABV. Note I use the "+0.5" at the end to adjust my abv for bottle conditioning. If you're kegging/force carbing get rid of it.


All graining, don't use the sheets anymore ;D


----------



## carniebrew

Same, but that doesn't mean we can't help! I've actually "borrowed" Ian's brew sheet and morphed it into a Google Doc, where I still record all my brews...that way I can call it up from pretty much anywhere, as opposed to Beersmith where I have to be at my PC.


----------



## f15h

First of all, absolutely awesome spreadsheet for trying ideas out first. I have thrown a couple of my own ideas into the spreadsheet that i have shared on google drive.
I have included; 

+Portion of kit calculation. So you can mix half tins. (IBU and EBC calcualted as a percentage of whole kit)
+Default masses of LME, DME, GRAINS, ADJ & HOPS (for n00bs/lazy people)
+Expanded on the tinseths calc for HOPS by including OG lookup (different OG, different IBU)
+Default boil times for hops (15mins Aroma, 30mins Flavor, 50mins Bitter, Dry Hop or choose your own).
+Indoor room temperature variation for secondary fermentation. 
+Yeast variety temperature variation for secondary fermentation. 
+Bottle prime volume offset (calculate number of bottles required)
+Forecast Temperature entry MAX and MIN lookup indoor temperature(auto capturing Perth WA).
+Save up to 12 recipes (recall by date)

please feel free to give advice comment...
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuhNTqi8bPjIdFprbms3SGxrVGdLcDd6NFJSQUhoR0E&usp=sharing


----------



## SnakeRider

Completely n00b question here...

I have punched in my ingredients into this spread sheet, and got WAAAAY different OG to what I measured. 

Ingredients:

1.7kg Coopers sparkling ale
1kg Light DME
23L Frantelle spring water (probably wasted my money here)
15g pride of ringwood finishing hops
US-05 yeast.

Spreadsheet says I should have gotten 1.039, but I really got 1.060 (measured twice)

What have I done wrong?


----------



## davedoran

Seems very high for a OG with the ingredients used.

What temp was the reading taken at?

Have you tried taking a reading with just tap water to make sure hydrometer is working correctly?


----------



## SnakeRider

dave doran said:


> Seems very high for a OG with the ingredients used.
> 
> What temp was the reading taken at?
> 
> Have you tried taking a reading with just tap water to make sure hydrometer is working correctly?


The reading was taken with a water temp at 25C

I checked my hydrometer when I first got it and it read .5mm off with 'natural spring water' and my first brew was also 1060 but I had nothing to compare that too so didnt panic.

first brew was mangrove jacks blonde and 1kg dextrose, fermented at 25-30C... nothing else, it finished at 1004. it was horrible :O but got me really pissed


----------



## SnakeRider

Just checked hydrometer with tap water. reads 0.098  tap water may be about 27C though


----------



## damoninja

Did you give it a really good stir / mix through? Maybe you had a more concentrated bit at the bottom?


----------



## SnakeRider

Sure did, it was fully disolved, and my readings were after I purged 1/2 cup to clear any sterile water trapped in the tap.

From the comments it seems that my reading process is the problem.... thats 2 readings that are abnormally high :-/ 

Not sure what I did.... try and try again


----------



## davedoran

Does seem odd.
Don't think you can be making a mess of the reading. Bob it in the test tube and read where the liquid level crosses the scale.

Does the beer taste ok?
This being the case give it a day or two and take another reading. Hopefully it will have settled to a normal level by then.


----------



## SnakeRider

Tasted really good just before I pitched. I was confident this will be my best brew yet.

When she stops bubbling so consistently I will pull another reading.

Cheers!


----------



## beerbear

awesome work on this Im pullin some awesome brews with the help of this bad boy!!!!! :beerbang:


----------



## DU99

Ianh has done the hard yards and the sheet is a credit to him has been a guidance to alot of brewers starting up.


----------



## pat86

Hey IanH (or others) - I'm actually looking at the BIAB spreadsheet but the question should remain the same and this thread gets a lot more attention.

I am building a recipe that is smack bang for ABV - even on the high end for the style, but the OG and FG are coming up LOW. I don't want to reduce the volume (bringing the OG & FG into the green) because I will end up with a beer >6% ABV and I am trying to make a session beer. 

So my question is: what does it mean/ matter to me and my beer if the spreadsheet is telling me I am going to have a lower OG and FG for the style? The ABV is correct, so am I missing something here?

Cheers,


----------



## damoninja

pat86 said:


> So my question is: what does it mean/ matter to me and my beer if the spreadsheet is telling me I am going to have a lower OG and FG for the style? The ABV is correct, so am I missing something here?


Ultimately, nothing other than it not meeting the "average guidelines" for the beer style.

What's the recipe / style?


----------



## carniebrew

I agree, all that is telling you is that Ian has plugged the AABC styles into the spreadsheet for you to use as a guide when creating recipes. No harm at all if the beer you're planning is not exactly to style....as long as you've checked to make sure it looks right, then go for it.


----------



## pat86

OK I hoped that was the case, but wanted to make sure that it wasn't going to be something along the lines of balance problems or bad efficiency, etc.

Style is an Alt: 
20 L
3.8kg Munich 1
0.15 kg CaraMunich 1
0.05 kg Carafa 2
Spalt 40g @60
Spalt 26g @30

IBU 36.6
OG 1044 (Low)
FG 1008 (Low) 
5.1% ABV Bottled

The sugar isn't out by much and in the scheme of things I'm sure I will have bigger problems on my first attempt anyway!


----------



## damoninja

pat86 said:


> OK I hoped that was the case, but wanted to make sure that it wasn't going to be something along the lines of balance problems or bad efficiency, etc.
> 
> Style is an Alt:
> 20 L
> 3.8kg Munich 1
> 0.15 kg CaraMunich 1
> 0.05 kg Carafa 2
> Spalt 40g @60
> Spalt 26g @30
> 
> IBU 36.6
> OG 1044 (Low)
> FG 1008 (Low)
> 5.1% ABV Bottled
> 
> The sugar isn't out by much and in the scheme of things I'm sure I will have bigger problems on my first attempt anyway!


Are you using the kit / extract sheet or the all grain / BIAB sheet? 

And I'm sure if you're paying close attention to such details, you'll be fine with your first attempts!


----------



## pat86

Yeah this is in the BIAB spreadsheet, would be my first AG though and cheers for the help!


----------



## Arch82

First of all, Ian you're a legend!

When i first saw the spreadsheet i thought "WOW someone likes beer and excel way too much!", now i don't know what I'd do without it, so thank you!

Apologies if this has been covered, i did a quick search and couldn't find the answer.

Does anyone know why different "beer styles" raise and lower the HCF and in turn my recipe's IBU?
It obviously only happen's when HCF is selected and makes quite a big difference in some cases.

Is this a glitch? If not, should i just select a "well balanced" style to get a true indication if the recipe i've put together is Malty, Balanced or Hoppy...


----------



## Arch82

I'm pretty useless with excel, but just noticed K5 is a part of the HCF formula. K5 is the IBU mid value for each beer style, so that's why the HCF and recipe IBU is fluctuating.

Just need someone to explain why... i'm sure it's very obvious and i will look silly.


----------



## Rod

ianh said:


> Had a few queries lately re the FG values and also steeping grain efficiency. So please find version 4.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kit & Extract Beer Designer V4.1.xls
> 
> Made a correction to the FG formula when using LME and DME.
> 
> Changed the formula for calculating the OG when using specialty grains. Now uses an adjustable efficiency factor located on the Grains worksheet.
> 
> Cheers
> Ian


can I assume this will work with open Office


----------



## carniebrew

Arch82 said:


> Apologies if this has been covered, i did a quick search and couldn't find the answer.
> 
> Does anyone know why different "beer styles" raise and lower the HCF and in turn my recipe's IBU?
> It obviously only happen's when HCF is selected and makes quite a big difference in some cases.
> 
> Is this a glitch? If not, should i just select a "well balanced" style to get a true indication if the recipe i've put together is Malty, Balanced or Hoppy...



The reason for why the formula uses K5 is because Garetz' "Hop Concentration Factor" formula uses the "Desired IBU" in its calculations. Here's Garetz' formula, which Ian has worked into his spreadsheet:

HCF = 1+ ((Final Vol / Boil Vol) * Desired IBU) / 260

Ian is treating the mid point of the beer style's IBU as desired IBU. I hope that makes sense!

---------------------
Actually I've just spotted a different issue with that HCF formula...it tries to minus out any IBU coming from a kit, I guess because it's assuming you're not boiling pre-hopped kit LME. But it minuses out the sum of F5 & F6, which is actually the header and first cell for the kit IBU. It should be F6 and F7. So the formula should read: 

=IF(K24="YES",((C3/I27*(K5)-SUM(*F6:F7*))/260)+1,1)

It'd be pretty rare to hit that glitch...you'd have to be doing a "toucan" kit brew, as well as boiling some LME or DME with hops, in order to want to turn HCF on.


----------



## Arch82

Hey Carnie, cheers for your response mate.

It still doesn't make sense to me why K5/mid point IBU of the beer style is worked into the formula.

I thought the Hop Concentration or Hop Utilization would come down to the boil volume and the gravity of the boil?

For example:

3 liter boil at SG of 1.040
20g 9%AA Armarillo @ 30min
20g 9%AA Armarillo @ 20min
20g 9%AA Armarillo @ 10min

Say this gives me an IBU of 16 in real life each and every time as long as i keep the volume, SG, Hop amount, AA% and timing the same.

In the spreadsheet if i punch in the above hop schedule with "Cream Ale" selected the IBU is 18.1 but when i select "Imperial IPA" the IBU drops to 7.7.

I'm either having a mental blank and not grasping the concept OR i'm over thinking it and not using the spreadsheet (in particular the balance graph) as it was intended..


----------



## carniebrew

Basically, Garetz' formula is taking into account the IBU you're trying to achieve. So choosing a 'tiny' 3l boil when trying to make an Imperial IPA sets the HCF to 2.03. This is because you're trying to extract up to 80 IBU out of hops only boiling in 3 litres of wort, so you'd need a truck-load more hops. So what I guess Garetz is saying is the amount of alpha acids extracted from hops is not linear in small boil volumes such as 3 litres. For example, to generalise, 30 grams of hops in 3l might get you 20 IBU, but 60 grams of hops in 3l won't get you 40, it might only get say 30.

In a cream ale, you're only trying to achieve 17.5 IBU, so the HCF formula adjusts to 1.22 for 3 litres, as you won't have to pile in anywhere near as many hops.

My understanding (and I could be completely off here), is that the formula (and therefore Ian's spreadsheet) assumes your 60 grams of Amarillo in a 3l boil will only get you 7.7 IBU in an Imperial IPA because you must also have a truckload of other hops in the boil in order to achieve your 80 IBU. This is why I assume the spreadsheet takes away any kit IBU's you have, because they wouldn't be in the boil.

So really, the IBU you're getting from the hops in your boil will only make sense once you've put in all the hops it takes to get you to your desired IBU. I doesn't make a lot of sense when you've only put in enough hops in the schedule to get you a few IBU.

I hope that makes sense? All that being said, I wouldn't trust Garetz formula _one little bit_ to accurately tell me how much hops I need to get 80 IBU in a beer when I'm only doing a 3l boil. I don't reckon anyone could! There's a lot of conjecture about Garetz formula on the web...and as many of us have agreed previously on this forum, you're probably best off doing 8+ litre boils and leaving HCF off altogether.


----------



## ianh

The spreadsheet was originally developed to give me a better understanding of formulas and how changing the parameters affected the brew. The HCF was included because some K & E brewers were only boiling hops in small volumes and the Garetz formula was the only one to incorporate a volume factor. All grain brewers, do full volume boils and use the Tinseth formula.

As carniebrew said you are better off doing 8+ litre boils, I reckon 10+ and not use the HCF.


----------



## TheDudeAbides

I think others have had a similar issue as me, but I couldn't find any solutions.

I put together a couple of recipes with the K&E spreadsheet and was happy with the results and how the spreadsheet numbers reflect what I actually got. 
And then I decided for my most recent batch to use Beersmith 2, just to give it a go.

I built the following recipe into Beersmith 2:

Brown Porter (10L batch)
1.1 kg Amber LME
0.5 kg Dark DME
150g smoked malt
120g medium crystal
120g carapils
100g choc malt
10g Northern Brewer hops (60 min)
5g Northern Brewer hops (5 min)
10g Goldings hops (30 min)
Danstar Windsor yeast

Beersmith told me this recipe fell within guidelines for a Brown Porter (except for OG).
The K&E spreadsheet tells me something different.

BEERSMITH K&E SPREADSHEET (no HCF)
OG: 1.053 OG: 1.061
IBU: 21.1 IBU: 36.8
EBC: 46.1 EBC: 56.7
ABV: 4.9% ABV: 6.0%

Quite a difference. The actual OG was 1.064, so the K&E spreadsheet is a lot closer.
Clearly it's either Beersmith 2 that needs to have a good, hard look at itself, or user error.

Any thoughts? 
(sorry for the long post)


----------



## Gerva

Hi Ianh i went to download this on XP and it wont open for me on the computer due to i need the right file to open it, cheers.


----------



## damoninja

Gerva said:


> Hi Ianh i went to download this on XP and it wont open for me on the computer due to i need the right file to open it, cheers.


You need excel buddy.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Or open with google docs or openoffice.org (both gratis) if you don't own excel.


----------



## Rod

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Or open with google docs or openoffice.org (both gratis) if you don't own excel.


I use open office without and problems


----------



## damoninja

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Or open with google docs or openoffice.org (both gratis) if you don't own excel.


Googledocs wouldn't run the macros and wouldn't let you save / load / other custom functions?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

damoninja said:


> Googledocs wouldn't run the macros and wouldn't let you save / load / other custom functions?


Didn't think of this. I don't normally run macros and I just use my work computer (with office) to access the file via dropbox.


----------



## Linkn

I'm new to AHB and after going through this thread and playing with the excel doc I gotta say Ian is the leader of Brew Porn! Well done mate - amazing spreadsheet that just makes me smile whenever I find new features. Well done. 

Has this been taken to the next level and made into an App? I'd happily help organise that (that's my job) if there's legs on it. Looks like it's beating Beersmith up. 

Cheers
Lincoln


----------



## carniebrew

I've never seen any mention of an app for Ian's spreadsheet, so I doubt it. I reckon it'd do alright though, I loved the spreadsheet back when I was starting out and brewing with extract, and still use it occasionally to help with questions about kit/extract brews. A mobile/tablet app would also help the problem that a lot of people don't have Excel, or have no experience using it.


----------



## DU99

sounds a good idea,i would ask ian first.then and long as the app was free


----------



## Forever Wort

Yeah, seriously. It does not need to be a spreadsheet: it could be much more user friendly, with a step by step process.

Not that it isn't fine the way it is!


----------



## indica86

Forever Wort said:


> It does not need to be a spreadsheet:


It does actually. That way it can have equations in it and give values based on variables.


----------



## Bax

The only way you could avoid it being a spreadsheet would be something like a simple Visual Basic program. But you'd still have to have the formulas running in the background.

That's the simplest way I can see of making it a step by step process. But honestly the spreadsheet works, it IS a step by step process with the spreadsheet.


----------



## damoninja

Bax said:


> The only way you could avoid it being a spreadsheet would be something like a simple Visual Basic program. But you'd still have to have the formulas running in the background.
> 
> That's the simplest way I can see of making it a step by step process. But honestly the spreadsheet works, it IS a step by step process with the spreadsheet.


Web based.

Boom.

But seriously, you'd basically just be creating beersmith.


----------



## Bax

True, didn't even think about web based. Build it into the user section of this site. Store saved recipes on the page etc.

Would save me having three different versions floating around, and having open office that doesn't open it properly haha

Seriously though, I'm quite happy with how it is.


----------



## adrian078

Ok so I've created a recipe with OG of 1.046. It uses 2.7kg of DME. No grains or any other adjuncts. If on the "Main" tab, under "Weight of Malt in Grams to add to bring BG up to 1.040", I do a 27L boil then, it tells me I must add 2.88kg of malt to get gravity of 1.04 for the boil. 

I can see that the OG is calculated using the ferment volume which is only 22L. So I understand adding 5L to bring it to the boil volume of 27L will bring the gravity down. 

Question is, in a full boil, should I be adding enough DME to hit the OG for the 27L starting boil volume or only enough for the 22L after boil volume? I need 27L because 5L will evaporate during the boil. 

What do I do?


----------



## yum beer

follow the numbers that it gives you.
Your gravity will increase back as you boil down your 27 litres to 22.


----------



## Johnny Ringo

Are there any recipe brewing spreadsheets that you can use on an iPad/ I phone? If so can you please point me in the direction.
Cheers


----------



## Bizenya

Brew smith works on both devices


----------



## Rosscomatic

Hi all.

I'd just like to say that IanH is possibly the best Excel guru I've ever come across. I thought a friend at work was pretty good but IanH puts him to SHAME!!! 

I think I've basically sussed out the spread sheet... Having said that, I seem to understand something new every time I open it...

Can someone explain to me what the 'Yeast' bit does and how it works? I understand that you select the yeast you'll use and it tells you the yeast attenuation...

But what is:
BU:GU
BV
Calculated IBU

Thanks heaps!


----------



## carniebrew

BU:GU is the measure of a beer's "balance". It compares the alcohol content of the beer (Gravity Units) with the bitterness (Bitterness Units). To get the BU:GU ratio, divide the last two digits of the OG by the IBU's.

Pale Ale's usually have a BU:GU of around 75%, or 0.75. Meaning the BU's are 75% of the original gravity of the beer, for example 37.5 IBU for a beer with an original gravity of 1.050. 

IPA's are more like 100%, e.g. a 1.060 OG with 60 IBU.

Hefeweizen's on the other hand are around 30%, e.g. 1050 with 15 IBU

Very basically, if you like your beer more bitter/hoppy, go for a higher BU:GU. If you prefer them more malty, go lower. The red dot on Ian's graph in the spreadsheet shows where you're at with the ratio.

As for BV and Calculated IBU, I must admit I don't know, I never paid any attention to those fields when using the spreadsheet. Hopefully someone else can answer that.

EDIT: Here we go, Ian answers the question about Calculated IBU in this post: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/29655-kit-and-extract-beer-spreadsheet/?view=findpost&p=741485. But unfortunately the website that post links to seems dead.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Bump.

Given my local kmart has a couple of kit beers clearing out (but no bottles :angry: ), I thought I'd see what sort of output this spreadsheet gives.

My only issue is that it really only caters to steeping, not to partials. I know I could just use some partial data, combine it with the kit data and do my own calcs, but that seems to be a big bit missing, especially given many brewers do progress through partials (I wasn't one of them, but I noted it).

Cheers

Goomba


----------



## ianh

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Bump.
> 
> Given my local kmart has a couple of kit beers clearing out (but no bottles :angry: ), I thought I'd see what sort of output this spreadsheet gives.
> 
> My only issue is that it really only caters to steeping, not to partials. I know I could just use some partial data, combine it with the kit data and do my own calcs, but that seems to be a big bit missing, especially given many brewers do progress through partials (I wasn't one of them, but I noted it).
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Goomba


Hi LRG

You could do this by adding the grains to the grain list and adjusting the steeping grains efficiency value to reflect mashing rather than steeping.


----------



## ballantynebrew

Anyone know what yeast number belle saison is on the spreadsheet ? If is on there at all? 

Cheers


----------



## Liam_snorkel

because it's a new yeast it's not on there, also doesn't have a 'number' (most danstar yeasts don't).

On the YEASTS tab just type "Belle Saison" at the bottom of the list in the first two rows, and 80 or 85 in the ATT column. It will then appear in the drop down menu on the main page.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

ballantynebrew said:


> Anyone know what yeast number belle saison is on the spreadsheet ? If is on there at all?
> 
> Cheers


I went to the list and typed "BELLE" and the description in and set Attenuation at 85%.


----------



## ballantynebrew

cheers!


----------



## mattyg8

Hi sorry if this is the wrong thread...im completely new to brewing

Ive seen this sheet and would like to make a Cerveza using the coopers kits and am trying to work out the Alc % and og and fg I should be aiming for. I used Coopers Cerveza, brew enhancer no.2 and the yeast that comes with the kit

but not sure where to enter the ingredients of Brew Enhancer no.2 in the spread sheet...be2 = 500g dextrose, 250g maltodextrin, 250g light dry malt

thanks heaps


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

So enter the Light Dry Malt in the DME section, the maltodextin in the adjuncts section on the lines that have "ADJ" next to them.


----------



## mattyg8

I see beer style changes the figures,,,what would I class it under


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

Classic American Pilsener would probably be the closest, I would think.


----------



## Mattrox

Anyone have any hints on what value for attenuation to put into the spreadsheet for Danstar BRY 97?


----------



## carniebrew

I had it in there as 0.73 & 0.75. I found it very similar to US-05 for attenuation.


----------



## Mattrox

Thanks. I put it in as 75%.

For whatever reason, I have been getting attenuation at the higher end of expectations. Getting fg readings a bit lower than spreadsheet predicts. Not sure if it is something I am doing or just been lucky with yeast.

I admit to being impatient and pitching yeast at higher temps like 26 -28 and letting it cool (fridge in summer, naturally in winter) to fermentation temp. 

I've been happy with the results - flavour and mouth feel- from 34/70, W 06, Windsor. I've really only done a handfull of brews and have been enjoying each different style. I'm going to do 2 Amarillo Golden ales (different kits) in a row with Bry 97. 

The spreadsheet has been awesome in putting together recipies. It's been very accurate wrt og and fg. Invaluable resource.


----------



## Waratah67

I just wanted to drop a thanks to Ian for his spreadsheets, and this forum for hosting it. I have done three brews (2 coopers kit & kilo and Dr Smurto's Golden) so far. I used the spreadsheet for all of them and they really help to establish the theoretical process in your mind before you do it in practice. I looked at a number of other software packages but just kept coming back to this one.


----------



## Nullnvoid

Trying to put my amber ale into ianh's spreadsheet, but cannot find it in the list. What is an amber ale? Question for the ages I am sure


----------



## Mattrox

I don't think amber ale is an official style. I think it is just on the darker side of "pale ale" style.


----------



## ianh

Nullnvoid said:


> Trying to put my amber ale into ianh's spreadsheet, but cannot find it in the list. What is an amber ale? Question for the ages I am sure


Hi

An American Amber Ale does not seem to be in the AABC sytle guidelines which the spreadsheet uses, but is in the BJCP style guidelines. http://www.bjcp.org/2008styles/style10.php#1b

You can just added it to the style worksheet, Double the SRM to convert to EBC.


----------



## Nullnvoid

Hi Ianh,

Thanks that's great. I think I added it right. Still trying to make sense of most of the spreadsheet, but little by little it's all coming together.


----------



## ianh

No problems, the original version of the spreadsheet used the BJCP guidelines, with their permission before I discovered the AABC guidelines. So you can use a mix if you want to.

The other thing is to copy the BJCP description for Amber Ale and paste it into a comment in column B.


----------



## Tubs bar

Thanks for putting onto your spread sheet Ian.


----------



## gvhorwitz

This is a great tool. I'm putting in information for a Cooper's Lager. Is it really a lager? I heard an ale yeast is included in the kit.
The reason I'm asking is what style of beer should I put in cell H3?

Any help is appreciated.

Greg


----------



## carniebrew

You're right, it's not really a lager if you use the kit yeast, 'coz it's an "all purpose" ale yeast. If you replaced the kit yeast (like most do) with something like 2 packs of Saflager 34/70, and fermented at 10C, then you could make a lager out of it.

No reason you can't choose "Australian Lager" or "Australian Premium Lager" in H3 though, it's just about colour, ABV and IBU, it won't care what yeast you use.


----------



## Nth Qlder xxxx

Hi everyone, 

I've just put my second lot of Mangroves Jack Larger on bottled my first batch hope I do ok any tips or tricks will be great. I clean with bleach average temp of fermenter is 18-22 deg I'm using 25 litre drum but am about to use a 50 litre as we'll left the first batch in fermenter for 11 days will do the same with second didn't get very much bubbling in airlock well fingers crossed...


----------



## Alex.Tas

1. Don't worry about airlock activity, it's not an accurate indicator of active fermentation

2. I hope you rinse after bleach. Maybe look into some brewing sterilisers. Cost a little more but generally safer. If your brew shop sells it I recommend starsan. It's a few bucks but diluted as recommended it will last ages.

3. Depending on what you are making, try and drop your temps a bit and keep it a constant temp. It will ensure a more predicable fermentation. Do a search for temperature control, heaps of good pages on here.

4. Make sure you download the spread sheet. Really helped my kit brews. 

5. Read as much as you can, and ask lots of questions. No one starts out knowing everything

6. Plan to be kicked out of brewing in the kitchen by your missus soon. Plan around this, and you will be a winner.


----------



## Nth Qlder xxxx

Thanks Alex, 

Will look into the cleaners. Do you have to check specific gravity or just leave in fermenter for plenty of time...


----------



## gsouth82

You should always check specific gravity. This will tell you when fermentation is finished. If you get your head around the spreadsheet you'll notice the OG and FG fields (original gravity and final gravity). This will give you a guideline on what your expected FG should be. You'll know when fermentation is finished and your ready to bottle when the specific gravity is the same over 2 or 3 days and is close to what the spreadsheet has predicted. Measuring your gravity is the only reliable way to check the progress of fermentation.
Welcome and good luck!


----------



## Nth Qlder xxxx

Ok will do might be able to bottle quicker meaning more beer sounds good to me... Cheers mate...


----------



## btg

I'm interested in a simple toucan stout but instead of putting 2 cans of Coopers Irish Stout in a 23 litre fermenter, I thought I could get a similar beer if I put 1 can in half the volume - 11.5 litres (I got a Coopers Craft Brew kit with the smaller fermenter for father's day).

However when I put the figures in Ian's spreadsheet I get wildly different IBU levels

2 cans (3.4kg) Coopers Irish Stout in 23 Litres (nothing else) - 30.4 IBU
1 can (1.7 kg) in 11.5 litres - 60.8 IBU

Am I doing something wrong here?


----------



## BrosysBrews

btg said:


> I'm interested in a simple toucan stout but instead of putting 2 cans of Coopers Irish Stout in a 23 litre fermenter, I thought I could get a similar beer if I put 1 can in half the volume - 11.5 litres (I got a Coopers Craft Brew kit with the smaller fermenter for father's day).
> 
> However when I put the figures in Ian's spreadsheet I get wildly different IBU levels
> 
> 2 cans (3.4kg) Coopers Irish Stout in 23 Litres (nothing else) - 30.4 IBU
> 1 can (1.7 kg) in 11.5 litres - 60.8 IBU
> 
> Am I doing something wrong here?


It is 60.8 with 23L if you put it in as 2 cans rather then 3.4kgs for 1 can. It would be as the IBU does not change if you change the qty in Kgs.


----------



## carniebrew

btg said:


> I'm interested in a simple toucan stout but instead of putting 2 cans of Coopers Irish Stout in a 23 litre fermenter, I thought I could get a similar beer if I put 1 can in half the volume - 11.5 litres (I got a Coopers Craft Brew kit with the smaller fermenter for father's day).
> 
> However when I put the figures in Ian's spreadsheet I get wildly different IBU levels
> 
> 2 cans (3.4kg) Coopers Irish Stout in 23 Litres (nothing else) - 30.4 IBU
> 1 can (1.7 kg) in 11.5 litres - 60.8 IBU
> 
> Am I doing something wrong here?


I'm guessing you've overwritten the formula that's in cell c6. It's the number that comes up automatically when you choose the kit can in cell B6. Did you type 3.4 in there yourself?

If so, you need to put the formula back, which is:
=IF(ISBLANK($B6),0,VLOOKUP($B6,KITS!$A$3:$D$152,4,FALSE))

And instead of trying to put 3.4kg in that cell, instead just add the can of Coopers Irish Stout twice in the two rows available for kits, that will give you the 60.8 IBU you're after. It should look like this:


----------



## Ruddager

Quick question - how accurate is the spreadsheet for a mini-mash with >1kg of grains? (wrt OG)


----------



## ianh

The spreadsheet uses an efficiency factor for steeping grains, you would need to change that for mashing..


----------



## Ruddager

Oh ok, yes, there it is on the grains page 

Does that get saved as part of a recipe or will I need to put it back again next time I steep? Also, what's a good number to use for mini-mashing? I suppose the best thing would be to work out how to measure and calculate my result too so that I can use that number again next time.


----------



## Alex.Tas

if your batch size is around 23L it probably wont make too much of an impact as you are using less than 1 kilo. maybe use 70% or so. 

depending how mathematically minded you are, you can check your sg of the mash liquor (remember to adjust for temp). if its lower than what you predicted you can lower your IBUs to compensate, or boil the liquor for a little longer (will give some small colour change). if its higher, you can either add more water and up your hops to compensate.

As im still trying to get my numbers down pat for my AG setup i find im making adjustments to the hopping schedule/boil volume after i check my post mash gravity. helps to keep my beers in balance.


----------



## Ruddager

Well, what I'm trying to do is an Oktoberfest style recipe, starting with Briess's 1.5kg munich LME and then mashing a whole pile of vienna and some victory (up to 2kg). I've played around with several volumes, from 15-20L to try and get the balance but that was before I was aware of efficiency. Perhaps I ought to start a discussion for this in the proper place ...


----------



## Jim79

Hi guys,
Can anyone tell me where the saved recipes end up? I can't seem to find them once I have saved.

Cheers,


----------



## Liam_snorkel

the "get recipe" button


----------



## ianh

There should be a Recipes worksheet. Fifth Tab along the bottom.


----------



## Jim79

Thanks for the replies guys, I may be doing something wrong. If I click on the get recipe button it only has a list of 4 recipes, not one that i have inputted. Do I just need to put in all my figures and then click save recipe, or do i need to do more.

Under the get recipe tab it doesn't show any of the brews that I have saved.

As I have said, I am very new to this so I apolagise for my questions.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

you probably haven't saved them then.


----------



## ianh

You need to press the Save Recipe button on the Main worksheet to save a recipe. However all the recipes you have done should be on the Brews worksheet, if you look at the comments attached to the cells in Column C it gives you the recipe. You could enter this back into the Main worksheet and press the Save Recipe button to save the recipes.


----------



## GibboQLD

G'day Ian -- top work on the spreadsheet, big fan!

I made a small addition/modification I thought I'd share - added a "default batch size" column to the "KITS" tab and added a conditional reference to F6/7 & G6/7 on the "MAIN" tab (use batch size if it isn't blank, otherwise default to 23L) to enable adding the Mr Beer Craft kits sold by Coopers.

Found these numbers on a retail site and I'm not sure how correct they are, but I ran them through the calc and the colour/IBU/ABV seemed pretty right. Here they are in case anyone else is looking to run the numbers and test them:


Code:


                              EBC   IBU   Weight   Batch (L)
Mr Beer Bewitched Amber Ale    30    30     1.3       8.5 
Mr Beer Winter Dark Ale        60    60     1.3       8.5
Mr Beer North West Pale Ale     8    43     1.3       8.5 
Mr Beer Diablo IPA             22    70     1.3       8.5


----------



## Dae Tripper

First of all thanks ianh for making this, it is awesome!

Is it possible to get another line for the LME?


----------



## ianh

Dae Tripper said:


> First of all thanks ianh for making this, it is awesome!
> 
> Is it possible to get another line for the LME?


Thanks. But the only way around the LME problem is to create another LME on the Malt worksheet that combines 2 of your LME's


----------



## bingggo

Hi, fantastic spreadsheet. 

I have been trying to get my head around the hop utilisation issue, as Ian explained it above. Yet, I don't really understand when you're meant to set HCF to yes or no? When it's below 8L?

For example, with a 6L boil volume for a 22L batch, the difference between yes and no for 160g EKG on a 60m boil is 43 vs 86 IBU. Which one would be correct? (I would be adding pale malt after the boil)

To confuse me more, the same recipe and boil volume entered into beersmith on my ipad gives me 114.7 IBU 

Also, is it a danger sign if the malt weight to bring BG to 1.040 is a negative number (eg. I have about 2kg speciality grains steeped in that volume).

Look forward to any tips.

B


----------



## ianh

Hi bingggo, thanks, and good to see another Tassie brewer.

What I recommend is that you do minimum of 10 litre boils and don't use the HCF, get a 19 litre pot from BigW.

Without the HCF the bitterness calculation is done using Tinseth's method and is the one normally used by the vast majority of brewers. Using the HCF calculation is by Garetz's method which contains a factor for volume. The two methods give quite different results even on large volumes.

Have a read here http://realbeer.com/hops/FAQ.html

2kg of speciality grain in a 22L batch is excessive, I use to do 0.8kg and some people thought that was excessive. Whilst 3L per kg of Speciality grains is a minimum I would have thought you would need more than 6 litres to steep 2 kg grain and get full extraction.

That's probably why it gives a negative value for malt to be added, SG above 1.040 lowers the IBU's.

cheers

Ian


----------



## bingggo

Thanks so much for the reply. The 2kg is for a Russian imperial stout so perhaps ok 

But I take your advice on the volume and pot!


----------



## woodie

Hi all, is there info on how to use the spreadsheet as I don't know how use them but would like to.
It looks good though.
woodie


----------



## ianh

woodie said:


> Hi all, is there info on how to use the spreadsheet as I don't know how use them but would like to.
> It looks good though.
> woodie


Hi woodie

Read the Notes worksheet, that should give you a start.


----------



## Killer Brew

ianh said:


> Hi woodie
> 
> Read the Notes worksheet, that should give you a start.


Great spready Ian, i used it for the first time the other day. A question for you. Am i able to add extracts if they aren't on the list already? Is it as simple as inserting a row in the appropriate tab and populating the data?


----------



## woodie

Thanks for that I did not see that. Maybe I should use my glasses .


----------



## woodie

I can not get the work something to do with the macros.


----------



## woodie

All good I got it


----------



## ianh

Killer Brew said:


> Great spready Ian, i used it for the first time the other day. A question for you. Am i able to add extracts if they aren't on the list already? Is it as simple as inserting a row in the appropriate tab and populating the data?


Hi KB

Yes as you said. You can add what ingredients you want.


----------



## toolio666

Probably simple, but I can't find the answer... if adding new grains to the sheet, how do you get the potential?


----------



## ianh

toolio666 said:


> Probably simple, but I can't find the answer... if adding new grains to the sheet, how do you get the potential?


Hi toolio666

Just google which will lead to sites like Beersmith http://www.beersmith.com/Grains/Grains/GrainList.htm


----------



## TehCrucible

G'day all. Thanks for this spreadsheet Ian, it's great. Just got an email back from Mangrove Jacks customer service, if anyone is interested in the numbers for their cans. Thought it might be useful to post here. Cheers.

Description EBC EBU
MJ AUS Classic Bitter 1.7kg 6 20
MJ AUS Classic Blonde Dry 1.7kg 6 10
MJ AUS Classic Gold Lager 1.7kg 6 16
MJ INT Bavarian Wheat 1.7kg 5 16
MJ INT Belgian Ale 1.7kg 12 27
MJ INT Czech Pilsener 1.7kg 13 37
MJ INT Dutch Lager 1.7kg 6 20
MJ INT Irish Stout 1.7kg 100 30
MJ INT Mexican Cerveza 1.7kg 6 10
MJ INT Munich Lager 1.7kg 13 17
MJ INT Tyneside Brown Ale 1.7kg 50 16


----------



## poptop

Hi ,first off awesome tool for kits, thank you
My question is ,I was thinking of doing a Mexican cervesa with extra light dry malt extract , I couldn't find anything that would work with it , the Australian light lager ,was too light and the blonde ale was to dark .

given I don't know how to use a lot of the features yet .

thank's guy's


----------



## willbrewry

I'm going to start brewing a coopers Canadian blonde kit with 1kg of dry malt extract. The spreadsheet tells me to only put in some of that extract into the boil for gravity perposis. If I'm just adding dry malt extract and a can of Canadian, do I have to boil? If so for how long? 

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## ianh

You only have to boil if adding hops. The boil time depends on the time selected to obtain a certain bitterness.


----------



## burrster

willbrewry said:


> I'm going to start brewing a coopers Canadian blonde kit with 1kg of dry malt extract. The spreadsheet tells me to only put in some of that extract into the boil for gravity perposis. If I'm just adding dry malt extract and a can of Canadian, do I have to boil? If so for how long?
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated


Hi Willbrewry. If you are only adding the can and the 1kg of dry malt you don't need to do a boil. The boil is so you can do hops additions.You Also need to boil any wort from steeped grain, to kill any potential nasty's, but in this case would not need to add extract unless you were making hop additions.

Hope that helps


----------



## Zoiks

Hi,
I am trying to use the spreadsheet to work some 'half size' batches.

From what I understand a half can of kit w/ 10L of water should be equal to a full can @20L.

The spreadsheet only recognises full cans when it calculates bitterness and colour. Changing the weight of the kit only seems to change OG etc.

Is this a known issue?


----------



## ianh

Hi Zoiks

If you want to play around with half cans you need to change the data on the Kits worksheet. For Black Rock and Coopers you need to change the EBC and IBU values in columns E & F using other Kits change values in columns B & C. If doing it on a regular basis just add new lines for the half kits.

cheers

Ian


----------



## Zoiks

Ian thanks for the reply. I have actually just spent a few minutes making some changes that accounts for these shenanigans. Would you like me to flick them through to you on an email? 

I also noticed that you had the coopers kit ibu/ebc calcs at x*1.25/23 should this be be x*1.75/23?


----------



## GibboQLD

Coopers have added the can EBC/IBU numbers to their online store for the new range. Should be as easy as inserting new rows, copying down the formulas and changing the description / can values:


Code:


                                Can EBC    Can IBU
Coopers 86 Days Pilsner            55        490
Coopers Bootmaker Pale Ale        130        560
Coopers Brew A IPA                230        830
Coopers Devil's Half Ruby Porter  650        590
Coopers Family Secret Amber Ale   420        500
Coopers Innkeeper's Daughter       90        610
Coopers Preacher's Hefe Wheat      65        340


----------



## Morrie

Hi Brewers - I'm new to AHB and have been told about IanH's spreadsheet. Where is the best place to download the latest version of it and will it work on a Mac computer?


----------



## burrster

Hi Morrie. Page one of this thread has the link for the file.


----------



## ChefKing

GibboQLD said:


> Coopers have added the can EBC/IBU numbers to their online store for the new range. Should be as easy as inserting new rows, copying down the formulas and changing the description / can values:
> 
> Can EBC Can IBU
> Coopers 86 Days Pilsner 55 490
> Coopers Bootmaker Pale Ale 130 560
> Coopers Brew A IPA 230 830
> Coopers Devil's Half Ruby Porter 650 590
> Coopers Family Secret Amber Ale 420 500
> Coopers Innkeeper's Daughter 90 610
> Coopers Preacher's Hefe Wheat 65 340


Has anyone got a copy of the excel spread sheet with the new coopers range added?


----------



## Gigantorus

Here tis. I've added a few new grains & hops

Cheers,

Pete 

View attachment 2016 Kit &amp; Extract Beer Designer V4.2.xls


----------



## Morrie

Thanks guys this is great for me as I am doing TC kits.


----------



## ChefKing

Hi All,

I am just inputting some data for a new brew and I can not find where the tab is for BE1, BE2 & BE3?

Any help would be much appreciated thanks...


----------



## Digga

The brew enhancers are a mix of malt dextrose and maltodextrin so if you input the amount of each ingredient then you will get the desired outcome.


----------



## GibboQLD

ChefKing said:


> I am just inputting some data for a new brew and I can not find where the tab is for BE1, BE2 & BE3?





Digga said:


> The brew enhancers are a mix of malt dextrose and maltodextrin so if you input the amount of each ingredient then you will get the desired outcome.


You can manually add them to the adjuncts page (after calculating EBC/Potential/Fermentability), but since there are a few niggly bugs in one or two of the formulas, your recipe's FG won't be calculated correctly.

I've been meaning to get in touch with IanH and pick his brain over correcting them in a new version (plus adding some new features), but haven't had time between kids/work/uni.


----------



## ChefKing

Yeah, read & understood... Shame cus I do use the range of BE now and then to smash a brew through on the quick!


----------



## GibboQLD

ChefKing said:


> Yeah, read & understood... Shame cus I do use the range of BE now and then to smash a brew through on the quick!


I'll flick you a PM a bit later to help you get them into your calc.


----------



## Fl1pp3r

This spreadsheet rocks! It makes it very easy to see how close to a style I'm getting, the balance chart is my new best friend.

Is there a way to get your saved recipes to be selectable in the brews tab to auto populate some of the columns?

Once again awesome work, must of taken ages to put this together.


----------



## Dickster86

This is awesome. Thankyou. And thanks to gigantorus for letting me know about it


----------



## Chris79

Enjoying using this spreadsheet. When I have a grain to, most suppliers will say the EBC rating, but how to I determine what OG to add for that grain? Cheers


----------



## Lionman

Fl1pp3r said:


> This spreadsheet rocks! It makes it very easy to see how close to a style I'm getting, the balance chart is my new best friend.
> 
> Is there a way to get your saved recipes to be selectable in the brews tab to auto populate some of the columns?
> 
> Once again awesome work, must of taken ages to put this together.


You can bring your saved recipes to the main tab by using the 'Get Recipe' button. Make sure to save anything on the main tab that hasn't been saved yet first by using the 'Save Recipe' button. 

The brew tab represents a particular brew day that you executed a recipe, in order to auto-populate the brew tab use the 'Make Recipe' button on the main tab. Note this button will only work if all the ingredients are listed in the inventory tab, so make sure all the ingredients you have in stock are listed here.

Is this what you mean?


----------



## Hostage_85

Hi Guys,

Love the spreadsheet, Just a quick question.

I think i Know the answer from searching this thread, but just want to double check.

If my Hop boil is less than 8 litres, I should use the HCF but if its 8 litres or more, I should leave it as NO.
Correct?


----------



## ianh

There is very little data for boiling hops with small volumes hence the HCF. I would not use it with an 8 litre boil volume but suggest you try and increase your boil volume to 10 litres which can easily be done in say a BigW 19 litre pot.


----------



## Hostage_85

No worries,
Well at the moment i'm only boiling with 4 litres. So I'll use the HCF for now.

Thanks Ian


----------



## Lewie17

Anyone got any recipes they want to share using a Coopers Australian Pale Ale, that I can Import into the spreadsheet. This is my first time using the spreadsheet, is 4.1 the latest version?


----------



## Lewie17

Also has anyone added BE2 into the spreadsheet?


----------



## ianh

4.1 is the latest version, found in the first post.


----------



## Lionman

Lewie17 said:


> Also has anyone added BE2 into the spreadsheet?


BE2 (per 1KG packet) is made from 
500g Dextrose
250g Maltodextrin
250g Light Dry Malt Extract

So you can just add these as separate items.


----------



## meves

Hi all, I was gidfted the "Coopers Craft / Mr Beer" kit and I have been playing around with a few brews.

Can someone tell me the best way to input information for the "Coopers Craft / Mr Beer" kits.

All cans are designed for 8.5L batch and weigh 1.3kg, and coopers lists the cans to have the following values

Churchills Nut Brown

Colour : 420EBC
Bitterness : 500IBU
North West Pale Ale

Colour : 90EBC
Bitterness : 390IBU
Bewitched Amber Ale

Colour : 340EBC
Bitterness : 295IBU
LP IPA

Colour : 130EBC
Bitterness : 420IBU
Diablo IPA

Colour : 230EBC
Bitterness : 560IBU
Winter Dark Ale

Colour : 650EBC
Bitterness : 590IBU
I have input the EBC and IBU details into columns E and F of the spread sheet, but it looks like the calcualtions are made from columns B and C, which are "for 23L"

Any ideas?



GibboQLD said:


> G'day Ian -- top work on the spreadsheet, big fan!
> 
> I made a small addition/modification I thought I'd share - added a "default batch size" column to the "KITS" tab and added a conditional reference to F6/7 & G6/7 on the "MAIN" tab (use batch size if it isn't blank, otherwise default to 23L) to enable adding the Mr Beer Craft kits sold by Coopers.
> 
> Found these numbers on a retail site and I'm not sure how correct they are, but I ran them through the calc and the colour/IBU/ABV seemed pretty right. Here they are in case anyone else is looking to run the numbers and test them:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> EBC   IBU   Weight   Batch (L)
> Mr Beer Bewitched Amber Ale    30    30     1.3       8.5
> Mr Beer Winter Dark Ale        60    60     1.3       8.5
> Mr Beer North West Pale Ale     8    43     1.3       8.5
> Mr Beer Diablo IPA             22    70     1.3       8.5


----------



## Lionman

meves said:


> Hi all, I was gidfted the "Coopers Craft / Mr Beer" kit and I have been playing around with a few brews.
> 
> Can someone tell me the best way to input information for the "Coopers Craft / Mr Beer" kits.
> 
> All cans are designed for 8.5L batch and weigh 1.3kg, and coopers lists the cans to have the following values
> 
> Churchills Nut Brown
> 
> 
> Colour : 420EBC
> Bitterness : 500IBU
> North West Pale Ale
> 
> Colour : 90EBC
> Bitterness : 390IBU
> Bewitched Amber Ale
> 
> Colour : 340EBC
> Bitterness : 295IBU
> LP IPA
> 
> Colour : 130EBC
> Bitterness : 420IBU
> Diablo IPA
> 
> Colour : 230EBC
> Bitterness : 560IBU
> Winter Dark Ale
> 
> Colour : 650EBC
> Bitterness : 590IBU
> I have input the EBC and IBU details into columns E and F of the spread sheet, but it looks like the calcualtions are made from columns B and C, which are "for 23L"
> 
> Any ideas?


I believe you take the concentrated value, times it by the net weight of the tin and divide by the volume of dilution.

So for the Nut Brown the IBU at a dilution of 23L would be

500 x 1.3 ÷ 23 = 28.26IBU


----------



## ChefKing

Hi All,

Love using the spreadsheet and getting precise numbers on my brews.

I have been brewing a few of those Mangrove Jack's Craft pouches... I was wondering if there would be an update on the spreadsheet to include them?


----------



## ianh

Hi Chef King, I won't be updating the spreadsheet as I stop extract brewing about six years ago. However you could add the Mangrove Jack pouches to the Kits list, their website tells you the values you get in 23 litres.


----------



## Lionman

ChefKing said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Love using the spreadsheet and getting precise numbers on my brews.
> 
> I have been brewing a few of those Mangrove Jack's Craft pouches... I was wondering if there would be an update on the spreadsheet to include them?


As Ian has said, it's easy to add items to the spreadsheet. Just find the relevant tab. If toy want the new addition to appear in alphabetical order or the main page just insert a row in the appropriate position.


----------



## kalbarluke

Great spreadsheet ianh. I am using some Mangrove Jack yeasts and they are not on the spreadsheet. Here is a list of all the Mangrove Jack yeasts with their attenuation percentages in case anyone is using those yeasts. 

Linky


----------



## Lewie17

My comment in cell B1 on brew day has stopped updating. Any ideas to fix it?


----------



## Lewie17

Lewie17 said:


> My comment in cell B1 on brew day has stopped updating. Any ideas to fix it?


The funniest thing just happened. I just selected the recipe and went Ctrl C and it updated the comment.


----------



## yochris77

Thanks Ian!


----------



## frosty3

Thanks heaps for the speadsheet!!

Just wondering if its only my excel and the macro but when I save a recipe using a kit it doesn't save the weight in kilos.
The LME and DME and everything else works fine. If someone could let me know that would be awesome.

Thanks


----------



## Lionman

Can you elaborate more on 'doesn't save the weights in kilos'? 

Are you hitting the save recipe button on the main tab?


----------



## ianh

Hi frosty3 and welcome to the forum.

It been a long time since I visited the spreadsheet but I would say that's normal. The Kit weight is on the KITS worksheet so the spreadsheet should pick it up from there when you use the Get Recipe button.

cheers

Ian


----------



## frosty3

Ok so I have
- Downloaded 2016 Kit & Extract Beer Designer V4.2
- Opened it and enabled macros.
- Click and selected any kit
- Kit appears but no kit weight (see pics below)









It seems not to be loading the kit weights. So just wondering if anyone else has this problem or just me.
Thanks


----------



## Lionman

What program are you opening it with. Is that Excel?

It only works in Excel for me, I have tried in some other Excel compatible apps (like Google sheets) but the macros etc don't all work.

There ar some icons that are not familiar to me in your screen shot, is it a mac?

Cell C6 on the main tab should contain the following function 

=IF(ISBLANK($B6),0,VLOOKUP($B6,KITS!$A$3:$D$150,4,FALSE))

which means it grabs the weight from column D on the Kits tab.

Similar functions are used to calculate EBC, IBU, ABV etc though so if one part isn't working I would be surprised if any of it is.


----------



## Rod

I Would like to download the latest version

can you please give me the link

Rod


----------



## ianh

The latest version I unloaded is 4.1 which can be found in the first post of this thread. I think someone else may have uploaded 4.2 which from memory (not good) may have contained extra Kits/BE/hops.

cheers

Ian


----------



## frosty3

Thanks Ian & Lionman. Cell C6 was missing the formulator in V4.2


----------



## Lowlyf

Any reason why this spreadsheet's macros dont work??? (i.e trying to save the recipe etc)


----------



## laxation

I've found I get completely different IBUs when using Brewers Friend and the Spreadsheet for the same recipes.

Does anyone else find the same thing, or am I doing something wrong somewhere?


----------



## ianh

Are you using the HCF in which case they will be quite different. If not then should be similar.


----------



## laxation

What's HCF?

Edit* just found hop concentration factor. No I haven't touched it.


----------



## ianh

When not using the HCF the Spreadsheet uses the Tinseth caculation for IBU's which is the standard way of calculating bitterness. Suggest you look into it further to find why the differences occur.


----------



## laxation

Does it basically mean if I boil with a lower volume, I get less IBU out of the hops?

Does that mean less flavour as well or just less bitterness (and therefore more flavour?)

With HCF selected in the speadsheet (HCF=1.56), the IBU for a 60min boil is still about half in the spreadsheet vs brewers friend =/
This is with a 7L boil

I've never used either of them for a recipe before, so I don't even know what I'm looking for


----------



## ianh

Yes with a smaller volume you get less IBU's. The HCF was put in because a fair percentage of K & E brewers boil small volumes, it is a different calculation from Tinseth and was included to try and give these brewers a better estimation of their IBU's.
What we recommend is you use a boiling volume of at least 10 litres and don't use the HCF.


----------



## Buzzliteyear

Hi Ian, I did a very simple brew this morning and was 4 points out on O.G. not that it matters to much but how did you work out
the F.G. maybe I can tune it
i used
1.7kg coopers real ale
1kg coopers brewing sugar
1kg coopers brew enhancer 2
26L Brew
I got 1044 O.G. 
beer style: America PA

If i adjust my fermentation vol to 28L the O.G. is correct but my IBU and EBC are down about 1-2 point

Regards
Brett


----------



## ianh

Hi Buzzliteyear welcome to the forum.
It could be a simple matter of all components not disolved or mixed properly or your volume is not measured accurately. I would not worry about it off one brew, do a few more and if the problem still exists then investigate.

There is a set amount of sugars in each of the components and the spreadsheet uses this to calculate the OG.
Cheers
Ian


----------



## Buzzliteyear

Hi Ian,
thanks for the reply and great forum also great effort in the spreedsheet mate.....the main thing is we have a good base line to work with
which is Awesome......I did only boil for 5 minutes so like you say may not have been 100% dissolved.....

one other thing how do I change the colour of the up and down buttons ? I can not right click on them so they have no menu...excel 2003

Cheers
Brett


----------



## ianh

Hi Buzzliteyear
THe colour is determined from the ingredients, given the ingredients you listed you will finish with a pale beer, low EBC. You could make it darker by adding say some brown sugar or dark malt. Alternatively you could steep some of the grains listed on the GRAINS worksheet.

cheers
Ian


----------



## Buzzliteyear

Oh I meant the colour of the buttons like in my picture, i dont have the "right click menu"

I can not see them very clear as shown


----------



## ianh

Right I am with you now. Yours appear quite a bit darker than the ones I have which are a light-mid blue. Anyway to change the colours of the spin bars you need select a spin bar then go into the Developer (you may need to add this), then select Design Mode, a list of properties for the spin bar should appear in a new window. Need to change the background colour (3rd down) by clickiing on the down arrow at the rhs and selecting palatte then select the colour. Once you have done one you should be able to copy and paste in the properties window for each spin bar.

cheers
Ian


----------



## Buzzliteyear

Great Stuff....I had 2003 and had no Developer but very lucky and found a newer version on old HD that worked....thanks heaps

Cheers
Brett


----------



## monkey brewing

Is there another program I could use to open this spreadsheet as my pc wont let me open it, I dont have Microsoft word, or is there another software program that has features for kit n kilo?


----------



## Thomas Wood

monkey brewing said:


> Is there another program I could use to open this spreadsheet as my pc wont let me open it, I dont have Microsoft word, or is there another software program that has features for kit n kilo?


I believe Macros will only work in Microsoft Excel


----------



## Sam Smith

ianh said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am a newbie here but as part of my home brew learning process I thought I would develop a spreadsheet to enable me to design beers using Kits & Extracts. I find most of the software available is complicated and not really suitable. So it has certainly been an interesting experience and I am sure other guys have done this before me.
> 
> As I look around the forum I feel there is a need for such software as most software seems to cater for all grain brewers.
> 
> So I present it here, whilst I don't recommend people use it as their only piece of software. Hopefully in the future that may not be the case, I would appreciate comments on what is required and what is wrong especially on conversion factors.
> 
> So please tell me what's wrong with it, whether the factors need to be changed, what you would like to see and we will see what we can do.
> 
> If you download it, please read the Notes before running the program to tell you how to set it up and comment on any problems you find.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ian
> 
> The latest revision is located here
> 
> And here is the latest version as well.
> View attachment 52561


----------



## Sam Smith

You could use the free “YoBrew Beer Wine & Jam etc. Calc’s” from www.yobrew.co.uk/calculators.php.


----------



## monkey brewing

Anyone that cant open the spreadsheet like me, home brew kit master does the trick for us kk brewers


----------



## freebart

I took a look at it. It looks really nice. The one thing that doesn't work for me is the way it handles different batch sizes. Even when I enter a ferment volume less than 23 liters, it doesn't make the adjustments. I wind up getting odd figures like a 9-liter batch of lager, no added hops, with a 65-point IBU.

Otherwise it's really nice, especially since I only use Morgans kits at this point.


----------



## ianh

Given the IBU's of the can you should expect something like that. If you enter a ferment volume of 23 litres and the enter a recipe, you should be able to see the values change as you change the ferment volume.


----------



## Yuz

ianh said:


> Given the IBU's of the can you should expect something like that. If you enter a ferment volume of 23 litres and the enter a recipe, you should be able to see the values change as you change the ferment volume.


Also - make sure Excel has Automatic Workbook Calculations enabled in "Formulas" option. 
If it's set to Manual, it won't update itself.


----------



## freebart

Thanks. Calculations are set to automatic I'm still having problems, though.

I've got the following:
Ferment volume: 9 litres
Kit: Morgans BML, 0.6kg
LME: Morgans Unhopped Extra Pale, 0.6kg
no hops entered

And I get an IBU of 63.9. That just can't be right, can it? The IBU field doesn't change as I change the amounts of kit and LME. Is it solely dependent on the ferment volume field?


----------



## Thomas Wood

freebart said:


> Thanks. Calculations are set to automatic I'm still having problems, though.


Have you seen this post?

Kit And Extract Beer Spreadsheet


----------



## freebart

Thanks. I checked it, and that formula was already there.


----------



## Stewart Duffy

Hi all. Love the spreadsheet, some awesome work has been put into this. I have a couple of questions about adding to he Kits worksheet.

I understand that the IBU's for the coopers kits follow the following formula:

Product bitterness x 1.7 / Brew volume = Brew Bitterness before fermentation. So following this example, and the example on the coopers FAQ page, we can do this:

Mexican Cerveza up to a volume of 23 litres: 270 x 1.7 / 23 = 20 (rounded from 19.95) IBU (International Bitterness Units). Ok cool. But the spreadsheet lists the IBU as for that kit at 14.7. I am guessing this is to account for loss after fermentation which the coopers site says can be 10-30%. All good.

So what is the the formula used to calculate the IBU for 23 litres? Is it Product bitterness x kit weight / Brew volume = Brew Bitterness - [some & in here for loss]? What % is used for loss? Am I missing a bit here?

Likewise I would like to know how the Black Rock kits were calculated. I am guessing the were calculated in the reverse way than the coopers because both the new Black Rock (& old site) list the IBU for the 23 litres before loss. What % was subtracted from these before calculating the IBU for the can?

I would very like to update this spreadsheet to add all the current Black Rock range, some of the new Coopers kits and the Mangrove jacks, but I am just missing some key numbers here, that I haven't been able to place.

Any advice would be awesome!

Chur


----------



## freebart

Yay, finally got it to work. There was an extra permission that appeared at the top (in a yellow bar) that I hadn't noticed before. Works well now, thanks!


----------



## Indian Giver

I would love it if it went partials as well, but that's being picky. It was great.

Noticed on little thing. I wanted to calculate a 2min hop addition and it shows as 0 IBU from that addition if I do (on 150g of hops). I know that adequate isomerisation will occur before I cool below 85 degrees, so just wondering about this.


----------



## Meddo

https://aussiehomebrewer.com/threads/improving-precision-in-ibu-calculations.91684/


----------



## Jamesrs59

Hey all, reviving an old thread, been using this sheet and it’s great, so thank you OP. 

being the lazy fella I am, does anyone have a sheet filled with a bunch of premade recipes they’re willing to share?


----------



## Journeyman

@ianh 
I run Linux Mint and use LibreOffice, a version (or replacement) for OpenOffice. The spreadsheet works partially - e.g. the 'New Recipe button clears the front page but the other buttons give a VBA error. See attached.
Apparently OpenOffice users don't get even the level of functionality I get in LO.
Any way to resolve this without me learning VB programming?


----------



## blacktop™

Use a different operating system?


----------



## Journeyman

blacktop™ said:


> Use a different operating system?


Now THAT raises an interesting point - am I addicted enough at this early stage to go back to Windoze? Even as a dual boot Billy's garbage is a pain in the arse - and I supported users using it for 20+ years.
Maybe I could VM it and just open it for the SS?


----------



## koshari

even just having a VM you could boot. i dunno that the VB programming is going to help because thats the functionality generally missing in OO or LO. someone would have to try and port the advanced functions in perl or some other native linux script.
for the record we generally use linux mint mate and i run a dual boot laptop and have a few windows VMs with XP , win7 and win 10 that i boot through virtualbox for some legacy aps i require for my work.


----------



## ukulele01

Question for Ian H: been using your spreadsheet for years, it is great. The only thing lacking is that it does not calculate IBU from FO additions, for partial mashes. Any chance that could be added? Thanks for all of your hard work. Cheers.


----------



## clayts

Hi all,

First time poster but I've got 5 or 6 brews under my belt. I seem to following along the traditional path (straight up kit and kilo, then adding a short hop boil, then steeping grains, then dry extract/grains/hops without the kit....)

So I've found myself using this masterpiece of a spreadsheet and I've run into a slight spot of confusion.

I've started brewing smaller batches and experimenting a bit. My question relates to the amount of DME for the hop boil (to raise it to 1.040 BG) vs the DME in the actual recipe; specifically if the hop boil DME weight ends up being less than that the recipe calls for.

The reason this has come up is because I'm using a Coopers Draught can to brew a 12L English Strong Bitter batch with a 6L boil. My recipe is pasted below. So you can see that for a 1.040 BG i need approx 600g of DME. But the recipe itself only needs 400g (plus the kit itself) to get to a OG of 1.059. I've not run into this issue before. Usually it is the other way around and I end up adding the balance of the recipe's DME post boil before diluting to the final volume/stirring.

Obviously I can just not add any more DME post boil but would that affect the OG? I notice that the OG in the spreadsheet is independent of the hop boil DME addition, but for small batches like this one, should it be? In this specific case, I doubt it is going to make a huge difference either way considering we're talking 150g DME in 12L but I guess I'm more interested in the theory!

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MHB

Great to hear that someone is interested in the theory, rather than just blindly shoving numbers into a calculator.

Start with some real basics just so we are on the same page.
Extract is the term given to everything in solution in the wort.
The amount of extract is measured in two ways. SG is times the mass of an equivalent Volume of water so if we had 1 Litre of wort and it weighed 1.050kg we would say it has an SG of 1.050.
The other way to measure wort is Plato (oP) or Brix (oB). Plato is the equivalence to a given amount of Sucrose (sugar) in water, but it is %WW (weight in weight) if we made a 12.5% Sugar in water solution, it turns out that 1L would weigh 1.050kg.
It isnt exact but the conversion between the two scales (SG an oP) across the brewing range can by described by
SG = (4*oP)/1000+1 There is some error but it’s smaller than the ability of most brewers to measure, so close enough.
One more equation
Mass of extract = Volume * SG * oP (NB its %ww so your equation will need oP/100)

Let’s say we took that can of Coopers and diluted it to 12L.
You will find that most LME, kits, honey, golden syrup... are going to be very close to 80% Solids (extract) and 20% water. Given that the kit weighs 1.7kg, we can say there is 1.7*0.8=1.36kg of extract
If we plugged that information into the equation above
1.36=12*SG*oP
I would shove that into a spreadsheet and use Goal Seek (in Excel, Data Tab, What if Analysis, Goal Seek) to solve, doing that gives an SG of 1.0434669428456 and a oP of 10.8667357114. Let’s call it an SG of 1.043 and 10.9oP.

Unlike Liquid Malt Extract (LME) Dry Malt Extract (DME) is pretty much water free, as is Sugar but its handy to know that Dextrose is 91% solids and 9% water.

From there you should be able to calculate exactly what SG you will get from any addition.
Just remember that it’s always mass in volume or mass in mass, the amount of liquor you end up with is just as important as the amount of mass in it.
Also mass has volume. Sugar is used as a model because it is very similar to wort constituents and it’s cheap, pure and highly available
If we took 100g of sugar and added 900g of water we would have a 10oP wort, it would have an SG of 1.040 but there would be only be 0.963L.
Mark

If you play with Excel this might help


----------



## clayts

Thanks so much for that.

Just on the theory, I honestly think it's better to know where the numbers come from because then when you need to ad-lib you can. And so when you run into confusion like this you can sort it out from first principles. This is all taking me back to my engineering days at uni. I think that's part of the appeal of this hobby; plenty of numbers if you want them.

It is tricky though. Especially the last couple of sentences in remembering that mass has volume too and that the total volume of liquor is important! I think I was missing that in my thinking. I had picked up that the spreadsheet adds the same mass of extract for any (of the same total mass) can but I guess I didn't know why and now feel silly for not figuring it out myself.

To be honest I feel like I fully understand the theory behind the numbers but it will take a while for it to become second nature for me. I think I'll still need to either have a calculator handy to do the multiplication/division until I get a better feel.

Thanks again for clearing it up. I had been lying in bed the last few nights trying to figure it out before I bit the bullet and asked. Glad I did.


----------



## MHB

First up, you are entirely welcome and I agree on the need to understand the maths that underpins brewing.
Having a bit of an engineering background would make that clear.

The same equations apply to grain brewing. Being equations you can work left to right and right to left. Once you decide how much extract you want in a given volume its pretty straight forward to work out how much malt you will need.

If the equations interest you this is probably the best reference
Mark


----------



## yankinoz

Calculations of amounts of extract needed to reach a target o.g. are easier and faster than accessing and using spreadsheets, once you get used to doing it. With mashing grains, you need to factor in mash efficiency, but that is true for spreadsheets too.

For most other brewing calculations, spreadsheets do save time and effort, but Mark's comments on gaining an understanding of processes still apply, especially if one is inclined to experiment. Sooner or later, many brewers do.


----------

